# Name a song (Alphabetically)



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Simple... Just name a song that starts with the next letter of the alphabet.

Embrace - *A*shes


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Bloc Party-*B*anquet


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Kamelot - *C*enter of the Universe


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Joy Division - *D*isorder


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Foo Fighters - *E*verlong


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The Smiths - *F*rankly Mr. Shankly


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Modest Mouse - *G*ood Times Are Killing Me


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

*hey*

Canibus-*H*ype-Nitis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rippingtons - *I*ndian Summer


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

John Mellencamp- *J*ack and Diane


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Led Zeppelin - *K*ashmir


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Beck - *L*oser


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Beatles - *M*agical Mystery Tour


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Linkin Park--*N*umb


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Roy Orbison - *O*nly the Lonely


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze :nw


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Loverboy-*Q*ueen of the Broken Hearts


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Clash- *R*ock the Casbah


----------



## purplecow1057 (Mar 11, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - *S*weet Child O' Mine


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

She Wants Revenge - *T*hese Things


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

5th Dimension - *U*p Up and Away


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

the velvet underground*V*enus in Furs


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

The postal service - *W*e will become silhouettes


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Coldplay- *X*&Y


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Chesterfield Kings - *Y*ou Rub Me The Wrong Way


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - the *Z*ephyr Song


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*A*nother Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*B*eautiful Love- The Afters


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"You Might Think" ~The Cars


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

*D*ancing Queen - Abba


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*E*asily - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*G*asolina--Daddy Yankee


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

n/m


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*H*ere Is Gone- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*I*'d Rather Eat Glass" - Excuse 17


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*J*eff Wears Birkenstocks- NOFX


----------



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

*K*ing Ink- The Birthday Party


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

*L*ove Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*M*ayonaise - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*N*o Way Out- Theory of a Deadman


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

*O*nly - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*P*encil Fight- Atomship


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*Q*uiet Storm--Mobb Deep


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*R*olling- Soul Coughing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*S*toned Soul Picnic - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*T*ime Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*U*nchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*V*elvet Goldmine - David Bowie


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> *U*nchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


 :nw

*W*hat's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John/Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*Y*FLMD" - Giant Drag


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Z*ero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*A*bsolutely Cuckoo- The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*B*at Country- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*C*oma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*D*own- Prom Kings


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*E*ternally Yours - Token


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*F*aint- Linkin Park


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good Lovin' - The Young Rascals


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*H*anging By a Moment- Lifehouse


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*I* Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*J*oy to the Word- Three Dog Night


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*K*illing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

love hurts- nazareth


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Money for Nothing- Dire Straits


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*N*.I.B - Black Sabbath


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*O*pen your life - Helloween


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pastime Paradise - Stevie Wonder


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*R*oad to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*S*weet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

*T*oxicity -System Of The Down


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*U*nder the influence - Chemical Brothers


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*V*ideo Killed The Radio Star - Buggles


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*W*e Might As Well be Strangers- Keane


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Y*ou and whose army? - Radiohead


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*Z*ero Gravity--Blank&Jones


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*A*bsolute- Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*B*elieve - Cher :lol :fall


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*C*ater 2 U--Destiny's Child


----------



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

*D*ead Souls- Joy Division


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*E*veryone- Socialburn


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*F*light of Icarus - Iron Maiden


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

*H*aunted - Evanescence


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*I*cecream Kisses" - Keshco


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*J*esus Wants Me For A Sunbeam - The Vaselines


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*K*arma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*L*istening- The Used


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*M*r. Torture - Helloween


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*N*ew York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## lstein89 (Jul 29, 2004)

*O*ld Man - Neil Young


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Pieces of You - Jewel


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Q*ualms of Reality- Meshuggah


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*R*iders on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*S*omebody Told Me- The Killers


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*T*omorrow's Dream - Black Sabbath


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Us- Regina Spektor


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*V*ertigo- U2


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*W*e Believe--Good Charlotte


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Y*our Time is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Z*ip-A-Dee Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx And The Blue Jeans


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*A*mazing - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*B*ye Bye Love - Felice and Boudleaux Bryant


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*C*razy - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*D*ay Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*E*verything is Beautiful - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*F*eed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*G*et Off of My Cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*H*onky Tonk Women - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*I *Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

*J*unior Kickstart- The Go! Team


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*K*entucky Rain - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*L*ady Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*M*e & Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*N*o Woman No Cry--Bob Marley


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*O*nly the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

*P*assive Manipulation - The White Stripes


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Q*uiet- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Red light- The Strokes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sunday Morning - Velvet Underground


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*T*he Other Side - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*U*ptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Vertigo" ~U2


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Where is my mind? - Pixies


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*X*anadu - Oliva Newton John


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

All Right Now - Bad Company


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Bone Machine - Pixies


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*C*razy - Aerosmith


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*D*ream Brother- Jeff Buckley


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*F*lying High - Freedom Call


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

*G*irl - Beck


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*H*otel Arizona - Wilco


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm Sensitive - Jewel


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*J*aded - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*K*iss my *** - Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Last Dance - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Mama - Sugarcubes


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Nightingale - Norah Jones


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

*O*n The Other Side - The Strokes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Panic - The Smiths


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

H.awkeyeM.att said:


> *O*n The Other Side - The Strokes


yessss, I need to stop quoting


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Respect - Otis Redding


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*S*weet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*T*he Black Widow - Alice Cooper


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*U*nchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*V*irus- Red Cafe


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

*w*hite riot - the clash


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Zerstóren - Rammstein


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Apple Blossom - White Sripes


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*B*reathing in Sequence--Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*B*ack in the Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

hehe

*C*ryin' - Aerosmith


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*D*ream on - Aerosmith


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*E*xit Music (for a film) - Radiohead.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*F*ire Door" - Ani Difranco


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*G*o Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*H*eart of a Champion- Nelly


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Is This It.-The Strokes


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*J*ust the Two of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*L*oving You - Elvis Presley


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Monster Mash - ?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nowhere Fast - The Smiths


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*P*ush--Madonna


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

Quiet - John Mayer


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

*r*ebel music - bob marley :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*S*eguaro - Lanz & Speer


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*V*omit Heart" - Babes in Toyland


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*W*here Is My Mind?- Pixies


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Zoo Suit Riot- Cherry Poppin Daddys


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Alarm Call - Bjork


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*B*ad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*C*alling All Angels- Train


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*D*aylight - Coldplay


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*E*veryone- Socialburn


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*F*orever Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*G*et Back - Beatles


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*H*ells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

*I* Wanted to Be Alone - Sam Phillips


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Joga - Bjork


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Long May You Run - Neil Young


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

*M*y Damnation - Static-x


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Need You Tonight" ~INXS


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Oscillate Wildly - The Smiths


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Pass the Couvoiser- Busta Rhymes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the Queen is Dead - The Smiths


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Rise up - Freedom Call


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Seven Nation Army - White Stripes


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

This way - Jewel


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Under The Bridge - RHCP


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*V*ertigo-The Libertines


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*W*hat's the frequency, Kenneth?- R.E.M.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

You were meant for me - Jewel


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ain't Misbehavin' - Fats Waller


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Concerto for Cootie - Duke Ellington


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Dawn Chorus - Boards of Canada


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Enjoy the Silence-Depeche Mode


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

**** tha Police - NWA


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*G*lory Box" - Portishead


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hellhound on my Trail - Robert Johnson


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Isobel - Bjork


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*K*ryptonite--Purple Ribbon All-Stars


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Lighting Crashes- Live


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lonley Day - System of a Down

oops..............


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

:dd


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

woops, sorry for the previous

*N*ew Slang-The Shins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tewstroke said:


> *N*ew Slang-The Shins


[love that one . . . ]

"Ontario" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*R*un- Collective Soul


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ridiculous Thoughts - The Cranberries

oops again...............


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Somebody Someone - Korn


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*T*ake Me Out- Franz Ferdinand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*U*nforgettable - Nat King and Natalie Cole


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*W*arsaw" - Luminescent Orchestrii


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"XTU" - Matthew Shipp


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Y Control - Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*A*s Tears Go By - Rolling Stones


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*B*abushka - Kate Bush


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*C*an't Get It Out of My Head - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*D*on't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Colt


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*F*or Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Given to Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Song - On a Friday


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's Gonna Go Away - Korn


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Joga - Bjork

Yay, my 1000th post.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

...


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

Light of Some Kind - Ani DiFranco


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Main Offender - The Hives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations on your milestone, Nothing to Fear! :boogie :boogie :boogie

*N*ever Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ode To My Family - The Cranberries


----------



## breaking through (Mar 27, 2006)

Prowler - Iron Maiden

just from a quick glance at my playlist


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quiero Saber - Gypsy Kings


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ready Lets Go - Boards Of Canada


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

since ive been lovin you - led zeppelin


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*T*his Is How A Heart Breaks - Rob Thomas


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Untitled- Simple Plan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*V*enus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*W*ill You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*-Beats = Pressure of Speech.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Y Control - Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Z*ilch- Dirty Halo


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*A*nything for you - Evanesence


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*B*urn - The Cure


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*C*an't Get it Out of My Head - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*D*ancing With Tears In My Eyes - Freedom Call


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Eurodancer - DJ Mangoo


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Freak on a leash-Korn


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*G*et Gone- Ideal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Holla Back Girl - Gwen Stefani 
(I still don't know what one is?!)


----------



## santina18 (Mar 28, 2006)

Insomnia - Faithless


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

*J*ailbreak AC/DC


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*K*ill yr Idols - Sonic Death


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

*L*a Marseillaise - Rouget de Lisle :lol

Disclaimer: Yeah, I had to look the composer up. Totally cheating as an answer as well.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Masterhit Front242


----------



## Ashley102877 (Oct 11, 2005)

No Don't Shoot - Foxy Shazam!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

*O*range - Whirlwind Heat


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*P*anic - Morrissey


----------



## Ashley102877 (Oct 11, 2005)

Quitting and Getting Paid - Kervin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*R*eal Real - Nina Simone


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

*S*hanghai Honey - Orange Range


----------



## Ashley102877 (Oct 11, 2005)

The night life- The Starting Line


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

edit: Ack, you beat me by a second....


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*U*nder My Umbrelaa - Incubus


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Venus in Furs-The Velvet Underground


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"*W*hen You Left" - Melissa Ferrick


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*X*-French Tee Shirt - Shutter to Think


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Y*ou're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

Zero- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*A* Thousand Miles- Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Becoming~Pantera


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Clowny clown clown - Crispin Glover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club :lol


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Even In the Quietest Moments~ Supertramp


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Free Falling-Tom Petty


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

Green River- Credece Clearwater Revival


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Hollaback girl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Invisible man - The Breeders


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Just Like a Woman - Bob Dylan


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Kick- INXS


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

Lightning Crashes- Live


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*M*ary Jane - Rick James.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*N*o no no- The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Over The Mountain ~ Ozzy


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*P*orpoise Mouth, Happiness is - Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Quiet ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*R*hinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*S*tretch out and wait - The Smiths.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*T*wo of Hearts - Stacey Q :lol


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*U*nchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Victoria-The Kinks


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

With or without you - U2


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Xtal - APhex Twin


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

you never can tell - Chuck Berry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zs - Zs (the song and band are the same here)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Awaken ~ Disturbed


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*B*rickhouse - ?????


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Come to me - Mark Lanegan


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Do You Miss Me Darlin'?-The Guess Who


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*E*very Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

My *F*avorite Mystake- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*G*uarded - Disturbed


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*H*ighway To Hell ~AC/DC~


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*I*n her prime-The Strokes


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Jo Jo Gunne-Chuck Berry


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*K*ing in Crimson -- Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden's lead singer)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*L*epher Messiah - Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*M*ove to the City -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*N*ostalgia - Elizabeth Anka Vajagic


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

oxygen - willy mason


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Poncho & Lefty-Townes Van Zandt


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

queen jane approximately - bob dylan


----------



## R0b (Jun 25, 2006)

Rainmaker - Iron Maiden


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sunday morning - velvet underground


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*T*wo Out of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

unloveable - the smiths


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Valencia by The Decemberists


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Walking Blues-Robert Johnson


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

X & Y by Coldplay


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ziggy stardust - david bowie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbara Ann - the Beach Boys


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

color of the fire - boards of canada


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood-The Animals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

find the river - REM


----------



## R0b (Jun 25, 2006)

Green eyes - Cold play


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

horn - nick drake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice :lol

If there was a problem
Yo' I'll solve it
Check out the hook
whilt my DJ revolves it! :lol


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Jesus Is Just Alright-Doobie Brothers


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*K*illers - Iron Maiden


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

la la love you - pixies


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Mirror, Mirror - Def Leppard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*O*ops I did It Again- Britney Spears :fall :um


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Paschendale - Iron Maiden


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Q*uest for Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Rappers Delight- The Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sunday morning - velvet underground


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Trapt in the closet - R. Kelly


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Uncle Remus-Frank Zappa


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*V*enus - ??????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurpleIce - there were two songs named Venus. One was Bananarama's '86 remake of Shocking Blue's '69 original. That version actually had FOUR different remakes over the years.

The one I really like is Frankie Avalon's Venus, though :yes.

*W*eekend in Monaco - Rippingtons


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You Dont Know How It Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Zoot Suit Riot-Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Are You Gonna Be My Girl- Jet


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Blue Sky-The Allman Brothers


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

down in a hole - alice in chains


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Everlong -- Foo Fighters


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Freaks - Live


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*G*uardians - Helloween


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Help, I'm a Rock-Frank Zappa


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

I Don't Do Crowds by Camera Obscura


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*J*oelene - White Stripes (I prefer their version over Dolly's)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Killing Me Softly - Lauryn Hill, Fugees


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*L*ast night i dreamt that somebody loved me - The Smiths :nw


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Miss You - Aaliyah


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nous Vivons Ensemble-Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Operation Lockdown - Heltah Skeltah


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Pulling Teeth - Metallica


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Queen Of The Highway-The Doors


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Ride the Lightning~ Metallica


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Starfire - Dragonforce


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Thunder Reef-Bobby Fuller Four


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Urethane - Fu Manchu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Victim of fate - Helloween


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Wait by White Lion. (I can't believe I'm posting this.)


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Y*ear Of Tha Boomerang - Rage against the Machine


----------



## betty (Jun 3, 2006)

the scientist cold play, my fav


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Z*ion - Congo Natty


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

All my life - Foo fighters


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Banned In DC - Bad Brains


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Combat Baby - Metric


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Devil Inside - INXS


----------



## Butters (May 17, 2006)

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fight fire with fire - Metallica


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Game of Life - Cocoa Brovaz


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Heaven can Wait - Iron Maiden


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It Takes Two - Rob Base & Dj EZ Rock


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Deletes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*K*ings Highway - Tom Petty


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*L*ove is Love - Lungfish (also covered by Tortoise)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*M*etal Invaders - Helloween


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*N*o More Tears - Ozzy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"*O*vers" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Peruvian Cocaine - Immortal Technique


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Q*uicksand Jesus - Skidrow


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Red rain - The White stripes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Stop! In the Name of Love - Supremes


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

The Red - Chevelle


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Unbreak my Heart - by some great singer


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*V*alley of the Kings - Gammaray


----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

Weakling (Travail)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You're Lovely (But You've Got Problems) - Death from Above 1979


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Z*ooropa U2 "Zooropa"


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*A*dvice For The Young At Heart - Tears for Fears[/b]


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> Valley of the Kings - Gammaray


Woot!

Bard's Song (in the forest) - Blind Guardian


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Cryin'-Aerosmith


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Squizzy said:


> Bard's Song (in the forest) - Blind Guardian


I'll return the "Woot!" for that song 

*D*amage Done - Dark tranquility


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*E*very Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*F*ight fire with fire - Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*G*oodbye to Romance -- Ozzy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*H*ey - Red Hot Chili Peppers (great frickn song)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate myself and want to die - Nirvana


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*J*ust cos' you got the power - Motorhead.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*K*illers -- Iron Maiden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lush Life" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*M*r. Crowley -- Ozzy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*N*o more tears - Ozzy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*O*ne in a Million -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*P*aper Sun - Def Leppard


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

*Q*ueen ***** - David Bowie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*R*ide the Sky - Helloween


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Take A Bow, Madonna


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*U*ndo Control - Dark Tranquility


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*V*enus - Bananarama


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*W*alls of Jericho - Helloween


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

X-offender - Blondie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Y*ou shook me all night long - AC/DC


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Z*iggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*A*fter the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*B*e quick or be Dead - Iron Maiden

now ain't that the truth...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*C*an't get you out of my head - Kylie Minogue :eyes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*D*on't tread on me - Metallica


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Freewill -Rush


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Gold Lion - Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...because I can't think of one....
*H*angin' Tough - New Kids on the Block
...uh-huh....:rofl


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*I* don't owe you anything - The Smiths


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*J*umpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*K*ick him when he's Down - The Offspring


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Lola - The Kinks


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*M*etal Invaders - Helloween


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*N*obody's Fool - Cinderella

_one of my favorites_


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*O*pen Arms - Journey


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*P*rime time deliverance - Matthew Good Band


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Quest for Tanelorn, The - Blind Guardian


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*R*at who would be Kind - Matthew Good Band


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*S*oul Creation- Cinder


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*T*ake the power back - Rage against the Machine


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*U*p She Rises- NFL Films soundtrack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*V*ogue - Madonna


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*W*ho Invited You- The Donnas


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*X* file theme - The X files soundtrack


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Y*ou Really Got Me- Van Halen


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Z*ehn Kleine Jägermeister - Die Toten Hosen

yup, i cheated for that one :b :lol


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*A*ll I Need - Jack Wagner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> *Z*ehn Kleine Jägermeister - Die Toten Hosen
> yup, i cheated for that one :b :lol


I don't blame you, Triste Golem! Z is a tough letter!

Hmmmm.....
*B*lack Diamond - Russ Freeman/Rippingtons


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

Corinne Bailey Rae - *P*ut Your Records On


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

ughhh sorry messed up and didn't know how to delete! Just ignore my dumb comments please!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm surprised it didn't boldface that P, BB927. :con

*D*reamin' - Vanessa Williams


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

[/b]Everyday*- Dave Matthews Band*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*F*riends - Michael W. Smith
(sung at H.S. graduation)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Gimme Danger - The Stooges


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*H*eartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Leo (Jul 27, 2006)

Innuendo - Queen


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*J*ennifer Lost The War - The Offspring


----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

leaving the capital city for good - mercury program


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*M*y Special Angel - Bobby Helms


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Not that Simple - Dredg


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*O*ld Pictures by Something for Kate.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*P*our Some Sugar On Me ~Def Leppard~


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Queen of Leaves by Eisley


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Red Dust - Zero 7


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Save yourself- Stabbing Westward


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

tourniquet - evanescence


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

U + Me = Us - 2Gether


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*V*irus - Iron Maiden


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

When I Come Around - Greenday


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

You're Heart Is An Empty Room - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Z*iggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Absolutely (Story of a Girl) - Nine Days


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*B*ad Moon Rising by Credence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Closing Time - Semisonic


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dance Dance - Fall Out Boy


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*E*very Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Forgive Me ~ Evanescence


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

*G*ive It Away - Zero 7


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*H*eaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

In the name of love - U2


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

*J*ump - Simple Plan


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*K*ing of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Just the Two of Us- Will Smith


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Linger- The Cranberries


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Megalomaniac* - *KMFDM*


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"No Surprises" ~Radiohead


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Oceans Away - The Fray


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

*Q*uiet - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Rhapsody on a theme of paganini - sergei rachmaninov


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Try - Blue Rodeo!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Up, Up, and Away - Fifth Dimension (loooooove that song!)

Would you like to fly in my beautiful balloon?


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

*V*enus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

*W*ake Me Up Inside - Evanescence


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Y*ou Give Good Love - Whitney Houston


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Zipadee doo Da!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*A*nthem for the year 2000 - Silverchair


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Cubically Contained - Headstones


----------



## prisoner_of_myself (Oct 26, 2006)

Disco nights- some 70's band


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*F*ine Again - Seether


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*G*reat Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*H*arvester of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

If I left the Zoo -Jars of Clay


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*J*ump - Van Halen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Loser . .. uh do't remember the name of the band


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*M*ad World by Gary Jules.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

GingerRae said:


> Loser . .. uh do't remember the name of the band


Beck 

*N*ear Fantastica - Matthew Good(band)


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> GingerRae said:
> 
> 
> > Loser . .. uh do't remember the name of the band
> ...


thanks! i shoulda known that, i'm terrible at remember what bands sing what tho. . :roll

*O*n Top of Speghetti . . . do you know that one Triste? :b :lol


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Precious Jerusalem - Blind Guardian


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uit your low down ways by Bob Dylan.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Road to Nowhere" ~Talking Heads


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

"*S*low Hands" by Interpol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*T*he *T*hin Line Between Love And Hate ~ Iron Maiden


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Undo Me - Jennifer Knapp


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

When - Sara Evans


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Strawberry Fields Forever" ~The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can actually add one :banana.
*T*ime (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Vampire Heart~ HIM


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Where Is My Mind - Placebo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A staple for this board.....
*X*anadu - the lovely Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

You Never Met A Motherf***er Quite Like Me~Kid Rock


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Zero ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*A*in't no sunshine - Van Morrison.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Belly Of The Beast- Anthrax


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Cats in the Cradle" ~Harry Chapin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*D*own on me - JANIS JOPLIN.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Earthworm- Clutch


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*F*all Away - The Fray


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*G*hostbusters - ?????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



purpleice said:


> *G*hostbusters - ?????


....Ray Parker, Jr. (1984) "Who you gonna call?" :lol

Hard Day's Night - Beatles


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Isolation Years- Opeth


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Johnny Get Angry - kd lang


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Lithium ~ Evanescence


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Mmmmmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing Left to Lose- Mat Kearney


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One on One - Hall & Oates (I think that is the title) :stu


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Piece By Piece- Slayer


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Q*uiet - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rapture- Dragonlord


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Smells like Teen Spirit- Nirvana


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*T*ell Him - ???????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unforgettable - Natalie and Nat King Cole


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Vertigo-The Libertines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

X-Treme Measures- Destruction


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Y*ou Need Me - Mariah Carey


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Zephyr-Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*A* Year From Now - _Across Five Aprils_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Barael's Blade- The Sword


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dead Embryonic Cells- Sepultura


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Eres by Cafe Tacuba


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Steely Dan - FM


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

unfaithful - rhianna


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Unforgiven- Metallica


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*V*enus - Bananarama


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Walk With Me in Hell- Lamb of God


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Wildside- Motley Crue


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A regular song for this board:

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

You Are So Beautiful- Joe Cocker


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zombie Ritual- Death


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*A*vondale - Yellowcard


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Betty Davis Eyes- Kim Cairnes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crocodile Rock - Elton John


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Doin' Time - Sublime


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Footloose- Kenny Loggins


----------



## counting_heartbeats (Dec 1, 2006)

Get Over It - Ok Go


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Hands Off She's Mine - The English Beat


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Inagodadavida by Iron Butterfly_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jesus Saves- Slayer


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

K.B.'s Alley [Mood Dude Groove] - Digable Planets


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Land Of No Return- Death


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

My Generation - Starfield


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Open Season- Exodus


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Places I've Never Been - Mark Wills


----------



## gothsweetchikie (Mar 22, 2007)

Queer - Garbage


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*R*ock The Casbah - The Clash.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Suddenly last summer - The Motels


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*T*o be with you - Mr. Big


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Until It's Time For You To Go - Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*V*acation - Go Go's


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John (i think).


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Y*ou shook me all night long - AC/DC :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Z*ulu Lulu -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*A*ll Night Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Black Betty, by Spiderbait (don't know the original band name)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Carry the Cross- Arch Enemy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dance with the devil - immortal technique


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Everybody is a Star -- Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Forever 17 - ZOEgirl


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Gutta music - jedi mind tricks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley :lol

(My 16,500th post - :boogie :boogie :boogie)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Iris - goo goo dolls



millenniumman75 said:


> (My 16,500th post - :boogie :boogie :boogie)


^^ congrats :boogie


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Jesus Christ, Superstar - ??????????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^Andrew Lloyd Webber, I think?

Thanks, Erkenne!

Kokomo - Beach Boys


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ welcome :yes 

Long winding road - jin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Crowly -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*N*ightswimming - REM.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Only Hope- Mandy Moore


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*P*anic - The Smiths.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Q*ueen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Road To Nowhere -- Ozzy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*S*ay something --} Something for Kate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*T*attooed Dancer -- Ozzy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*U*nsent letter --} Machine Gun Fellatio.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*

*W*ar Pigs -- Black Sabbath


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*-Files theme song --} Mark Snow.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Z*ip-A-Dee Doo-Dah --} Bob B. Soxx And The Blue Jeans.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Across the night* --} *Silverchair.*


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

bigger than my body ---John Mayer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*D*ance of Death -- Iron Maiden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*E*nough to know --} The Superjesus.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*F*or All the Sin - Nothingface


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*H*allowed Be Thy Name -- Iron Maiden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*J*ack The Ripper --} The Smiths.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Let it bleed- The Used


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*M*aladjusted --} Morrissey.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*N*avigate The Seas Of The Sun -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

On They Slay- Atheist


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Pretty Girl - Sugarcult


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

reprise - eskimo joe


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Satanist- The Crown


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

The pros and cons of breathing - fall out boy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*U*nder flying pig attack --} Malady of the mind.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*V*icarious - TOOL


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*W*uthering Heights --} Kate Bush :nw


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*-Rated sizzle --} Side of Beef.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Young Man Nihilist- Entombed


----------



## edwood (Apr 23, 2007)

Zebra - John Butler Trio


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*C*alypso --} Spiderbait.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Drown - 3 days grace


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Everything is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*F*acing Hell -- Ozzy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Going Going Gone- Exodus


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

hunter - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I gota love - jin


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Just Stop - Disturbed


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kill Again- Slayer


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*L*iar (It Takes One to Know One) - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

Major Label Debut -Broken Social Scene


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Nobody Hears - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Omerta- Lamb of God


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*P*ossession - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uiet nights on the prairie --} Hillbilly hustlers.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*R*ighteous burning anger --} Seven deadly sinners.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*S*et Me Free -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*V*olunteer by Jefferson Airplane


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*W*inter of our discontent --} Shakespeare on acid.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Y*esterdays -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Z*oot Suits --} Caligula's Orders.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*B*e near me - ABC


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cemetery Gates- Pantera


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Edible Autopsy- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*F*light of Icarus -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

Get me away from here, i'm dying - belle & sebastian


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*H*ungry -- Lita Ford


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

Is it really so strange? - the smiths


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jailbreak- Thin Lizzy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*K*ill Devil Hill -- Bruce Dicinson


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Laments of the fallen angels - Upheaval


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Music of the Night - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Nothing is Alone - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Oedipus complex --} Three way stoners.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*P*rison Sex - TOOL


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quilt action --} 4 eyes are better than 2


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Royal Orleans - Led Zeppelin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shaft - Isaac Hayes :lol


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Talk To Me - Stevie Nicks


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*U*ltimate Sin -- Ozzy


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Vendetta- Fantomas


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Winding Sheet - Mark Lanegan


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

X-Mas Steps - Mogwai


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

YYZ- Rush


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zsa Zsa surprise --} Burning Fury.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Avon - queens of the stone age


----------



## Glimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Blame it on the Boogie -Jacksons


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*C*oin operated --} Vibration squad.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*D*irty Women -- Black Sabbath


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Escape- Metallica


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*ortunate Son --} Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

gravity --> John Mayer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*H*alleluhah --} Jeff Buckley :heart


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*I*n the Fade - Queens Of the Stone Age


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Judas Touch - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*K*ing's Crossing - Elliott Smith


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Let's get Lost - E. Smith


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*M*ethood To Your Madness -- Metal Church


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*N*ightbirds - Ryan Adams


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*O*ver My Dead Body -- Metal Church


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*P*lease, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want --} The Smiths.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Q*uest For Fire -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*R*enegades Of Funk - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*S*ucker Train Blues -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*T*homas - A Perfect Circle


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*U*sed To Love Her (but I had to kill her) -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*W*asteland - 10 Years


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John (a regular on this board)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Y*obbo anthem --} The Ned Kelly Gang.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"*Z*ombie Zoo" by Tom Petty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"After the Love Has Gone" - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*B*ig Machine -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Come Go With Me - Expose'


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*D*on't Damn Me -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Electric Head pt 2--- White Zombie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

**** the pain away - Peaches.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*G*onna get me some --} Scabby Knees.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*H*ave a drink on me...(OLD OLD OLD AC/DC)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wanna be your dog - The Stooges


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jump Around :stu not a song I truly like but just couldnt think of anything else...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*K*inky Trousers --} Gutter Mongrels.


----------



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

*L*earn To Fly~ Foo Fighters


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Mannish Boy--Muddy Waters


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*N*inkumpoops --} Granny's Toyboys.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*O*n A Plain.....NIRVANA


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*P*regnant for the last time --} Morrissey.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Queen of the Ryche -- Queensryche -- (1983) :um

*HEY ITS A Q* I know the song is Very OLD (like me) but its all I could come up with :stu


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*R*eel around the fountain --} The Smiths.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*S*eventh Son of a Seventh Son -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Teenage ***** - Hole


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Under the Whip- The Crown


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*V*irus -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*W*hite Flag - Dido


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Xerox- S.O.D


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You Really Got Me-- Van Halen/Kinks


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Z*ombie Stomp -- Ozzy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*A*enema - TOOL


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*B*oy (Go) by the Golden Palominos


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Come as You Are -- Nirvana


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*D*ie with your boots on -- Iron Maiden


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Enter Sandman -- Metallica


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Free For All--Ted Nugent


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*G*arden of Eden -- Gun N' Roses


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*H*eadstrong - Earshot


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I Don't Like The Drug But The Drugs Like Me -Manson


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jump in the Fire ---- Metallica WAY BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

*K*ick Out The Jams--MC5


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*L*over I Don't Have to Love - Bright Eyes


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

*M*aybelline--Chuck Berry


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*N*umber of the Beast -- Iron Maiden


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*O*ut Of The Silent Planet -- Iron Maiden


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*P*lush ~~~~~~ Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Q*- FSOL


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

*R*ip This Joint--The Rolling Stones


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*S*pectacle -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*T*ras2 - Bttls


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Undertow - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Victory- B.I.G. feat. Sean Combs/Puff Daddy/P. Diddy/Diddy & Busta Rhymes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*W*ild Horses - the Sundays (my favorite version)


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Ex-Girlfriend" by No Doubt? Does that count? There's not many X's.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

How about:

*X*erxes --by Händel :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Y*ou Could Be Mine -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Z*iggy Stardust- David Bowie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Achy Breaky Heart - what's his name....Billy Ray Cyrus :ruke


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*B*onethrower- Revolution Smile


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*C*oast to Coast - Elliott Smith


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*D*on't Hold Back- The Sleeping


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*E*verything Means Nothing To Me - Elliott Smith

I can't help it, sometimes his songs are the first thing that pop in my mind.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fun House - The Stooges


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*G*hettomusick- Outkast


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Such a fun song.

*H*e Wasn't Man Enough - Toni Braxton


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*I* Don't Wanna Stop -- Ozzy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*J*oker And The Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*K*nowing- Big Boi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*M*iami- Will Smith


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*N*ever say Die --- Ozzy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*O*n Again/Off Again- Riverboat Gamblers


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Please please me ~ The Beatles


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Quincy Punk Episode- Spoon


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Rape Me ~~~~~ Nirvana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sixteen - Iggy Pop


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*T*hey Reminice Over You- Pete Rock & CL Smooth


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Under the Bridge Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Vertigo- U2


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*W*here Eagles Dare -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

X-Tra Hot- Benzino


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You Know You're Right........Nirvana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zeus No Like Techno- Banco de Gaio


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

A Thousand Lies- Hypocrisy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Born to Run- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cant stand losing you ~~~~~~ Police


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't Worry, Be Happy- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

End of the Line - Arch Enemy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*ree the monkey --} Smegma Revolution.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Glamorous- Fergie


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hammer of Justice - Hammerfall


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)- The Proclaimers


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Just Killing Time- Black Label Society


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Killing Time- Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*L*oving The Alien -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Monsters- Matchbook Romance


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nothing to Say ---- Soundgarden


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Out Here All Night- Damone


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Pride (In the Name of Love)" ~U2


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Quiet Things that No One Ever Knows- Brand New


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Riders on the Storm ---- The doors


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Say Goodbye- Chris Brown


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Two out of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*U*p the Neck by the Pretenders


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Velvet Goldmine - David Bowie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wonderwall - Oasis (is that group, you know the one where the two brothers beat each other senseless?)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-ertion --} Rabid Monkeys.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wonderwall - Oasis (is that group, you know the one where the two brothers beat each other senseless?)


I love Ryan Adam's version of that song. I was listening to it this morning.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Y*ou're So Last Summer - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

a.d.i.d.a.s--Korn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bastards of Bodom- Children of Bodom


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Calling All Cars- Senses Fail


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Fast Life- DJ Lucca


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Golden Years - David Bowie (I wonder how long I can last naming only Bowie songs.)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*H*oliday - Green Day

I got so damn sick of hearing that song on the radio.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been waiting for you - David Bowie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*J*eremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*K*illjoy at the gate --} Butterfly balls.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Loving the Alien - David Bowie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*M*ove your fanny --} Underclass scrags.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*N*ever Again - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

One - Metallica


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*P*olitical Scientist - Ryan Adams


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Queen ***** - David Bowie

[Hah, check out the new censorship codes we've got going on.]


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Raze - Exodus


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Sarabande --various artists


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*T*aste Test - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Until We Get Caught- Hit The Lights


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Volvo Driving Soccer Mom - Everclear


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where There's a Will There's a Whalebone- Islands


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot think of one song that begins with X.....

*Y * our time has come --- Audioslave


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zen - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

All I Need - Jack Wagner


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*B*anned From The End Of The World - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Descent - Fear Factory


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Faint- Linkin Park


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Garden of eden- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Ya!- Outkast


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll Take Care Of You - Mark Lanegan


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*J*enny - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kill Zone- Malevolent Creation


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*L*iving In Exile - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*M*aster Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*N*ot What You Want - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

only hope - Mandy Moore


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*P*assive - A Perfect Circle


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uiet down wench --} Mister Pip.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*R*evelation (Mother Earth) -- Ozzy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sound and Vision - David Bowie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Trap Door -- Ozzy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Under Pressure- The Used/MCR (cover)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Walk It, Talk It- Yung Wun & David Banner


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You Spin Me 'Round (Like a Record)- Dead or Alive


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Alive With the Glory Of Love - Say Anything


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Baba O'Riley- The Who


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Cuts like Drugs - Hoover


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do It For The Kids -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Everywhere- Michelle Branch


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*logging the dead horse --} Masoginistic Animals.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Getting out of bed - Crispin Hellion Glover


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hips Don't Lie- Wyclef feat. Shakira


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I stand alone --- Godsmack


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeepster - T.Rex


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Love is the drug- Roxy Music


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Man On The Edge -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Our Lives- The Calling


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pale blue eyes - Velvet Underground


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Qualms of Reality - Meshuggah


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*R*eincarnation Of Benjamin Breeg -- Iron Maiden


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Spill the Blood - Slayer


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Self-Esteem the offspring


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

US Government - BRMC


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vacant Planets - Death


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



Penny said:


> Self-Esteem the offspring


great song!

Wonderwall- Oasis


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

X-Treme Measures - Destruction


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You Can't Always Get What You Want- The Rolling Stones


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Zero the Hero - Gong


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Aeroplane- Tal Bachman


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banana Phone - Raffi


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Cha Cha Slide- Mr. C


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Debonair - Afghan Wigs


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Everything Counts in Large Amounts - Depeche Mode


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Femme Fatale - Velvet Underground


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Higher- Dexter Freebish


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I Like ****ing - Bikini Kill


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

jane says- Jane's Addiction


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

the Killing Moon - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Listen Up - Gossip


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mucha muchacha--esquivel


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Over The Mountain -- Ozzy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Paper Cliche- Action Action


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Question - System Of A Down


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Redrum- Esham


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*S*o Contagious - Acceptance


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*T*arantula - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Up She Rises- David Robidoux


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Velouria - The Pixies


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xavier you sh*t --} Reject mongers.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

You're No Different - Ozzy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zilch- Erratic


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Addicted to Chaos ~~~~~~ Megadeth


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Born to Run- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*C*ome to Me - Mark Lanegan feat. PJ Harvey


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Disco Inferno- 50 Cent


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

European Son - Velvet Underground


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Golden Years- David Bowie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hotel Suicide - Erase Errata


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I Don't Wanna Stop -- Ozzy


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Juicebox -- The Strokes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lightning strikes - Klaus Nomi


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

New Frontier -- Iron Maiden


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Open Arms - Journey


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Prominent Men - Velvet Underground


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Q*uetzalcoatl - Ruins


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*R*enegade - Jay-z feat Eminem


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Samson and Delilah - Klaus Nomi


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

*T*his Velvet Glove - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Un Bargo Salvida - The Quails


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Violent Pacification - Slayer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*W*uthering Heights --} Kate Bush.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*X*anadu - Geddy Lee and the Rush


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

You're The Best (Around) - Joe Esposito


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zombie Inc. - In Flames


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"An Honest Mistake" ~The Bravery


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Bang the Drum All Day - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Cold Song, The - Henry Purcell


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Day Tripper--The Beatles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*E*ndings that suck --} The Gobstoppers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Flying High Again -- Ozzy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Gonna Rob the Sperm Bank - The Ex


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wanna be sedated---The Ramones


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*J*erkin' Back and Forth by Devo


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Killing Floor -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Lord of the Flies - Iron Maiden


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My Hero ---- FOO FIGHTERS


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Open City - The Waitresses


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Polly wants a cracker --- Nirvana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Queen ***** - David Bowie. [Hah, I love this song.]


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rollin' and Tumblin' - Muddy Waters


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> Queen b!tc# - David Bowie. [Hah, I love this song.]


It's one of my all-time favorites. I was listening to the album just yesterday.



> She's so swishy in her satin and tat
> In her frock coat and bipperty-bopperty hat
> Oh God, I could do better than that


I love the chord progressions in that song!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

saviorself - jmt


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Tannhäuser --Wagner


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*W*ar O.D. - the Ex

Whatever happened to U?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*U*gly step sisters --} Misery hates company.

e*X*treme behaviour --} Violence is a sin.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



starblob said:


> e*X*treme behaviour --} Violence is a sin.


Hey , no cheating!

*Y*outh against Fascism


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Zing! Went the Strings of my Heart - Judy Garland


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

After the Fall - Klaus Nomi


----------



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

Big Pimpin'---Jay-Z


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

C'Mon C'Mon- The Von Bondies


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Even in his Youth- Nirvana


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*

*Mercurochrome wrote:*



> Hey , no cheating!


Well, *X*anadu is used and threadbare - it's lying on the ground in a terrible state i tell you, it just can't go on.

*F*ugly Mo-Fo --} Bunch of big sticks.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Gloria--Them


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is Gone- Goo Goo Dolls (my ringtone)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

in da club - 50 cent


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Just Kickin It - Xscape


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kick out the jams - MC5


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Love is Just a Four Letter Word - Dylan


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My Blue Manhattan - Ryan Adams


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

N.I.B. -- Black Sabbath


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Open Arms - Mariah Carey (I love that cover)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Practice don't make perfect --} Sanger Bangers.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Quinn The Eskimo - Dylan


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Roll The Bones - Rush


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Sister Midnight - Iggy Pop


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*U*ltra tight entry --} Minstrel Nancy Boys.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Tambourine - Eve


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

starblob you must practice your alphabet.

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Velvet Goldmine - David Bowie (such a filthy song when you really think about it)


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Whores - Jane's Addiction


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

For Starblob, who must apparently also practice the alphabet. :b

X.O.T. - Night Wounds


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

You've Gotta Belong to It - Pantera


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



Zephyr said:


> starblob you must practice your alphabet.


Something weird happened there :con I thought i was posting after Strange Religion who posted a *T* song. So according to my own delusion i was obeying the divine order of the alphabet afterall.

You know i now must 'cheat' on the *X* songs just for the sheer sake of taunting you Mercurochrome :b

*Z*ing Zang Bling Blang --} Late Night Visitors.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

There was a glitch last night and the board was acting a lil' weird.
Your post was supposed to come after mine.

Alphabet Town - Elliott Smith


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Black Rain -- Ozzy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Dishes and Spoons - Bonfire Madigan

WTF I posted this after Drella


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Clowny clown clown - Crispin Hellion Glover


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha.. what the hell is going on with the board, seriously. Okay anyway...

Everybody wants to rule the world - Tears for Fears


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Try this again..

Flippy Flop - Erase Errata


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Gets Me Through - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



Mercurochrome said:


> holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


Good song!

In Held 'Twas In I - Procol Harum


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jigga that nikka - jay z


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jeff Wears Birkenstocks- NOFX


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Kick, Push - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Love is Love - Lungfish


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Motherly Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Numb Linkin park


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh My Golly - Pixies


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Panic Prone - Chevelle


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*ueen Trixabell --} The Dashing League.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rock 'N' Roll Doctor -- Black Sabbath


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Save Yourself - Sense Field


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Union of the Snake - Duran Duran


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

walk with me - jmt


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

X.Y.U. - Smashing Pumpkins

Okay, Starblob. I know you have a grudge against me here, but can you please stop setting me up for X when I click on the thread. :sus


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Stones


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



Mercurochrome said:


> Okay, Starblob. I know you have a grudge against me here, but can you please stop setting me up for X when I click on the thread. :sus


Well i would, but that would defeat the purpose of having a grudge against you :b But yes, it does take some time to adequately guestimate when to catch you out with an *X* song but that just demonstates the sheer insanity in which i pursue you with my grudge :twisted

*Z*orba the dance king --} Mishapen Freaks.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all the same - northern state


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Boys Don't Cry---*The Cure


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Countdown's Begun -- Ozzy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Death Trip - The Stooges


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Everybody Hurts- R.E.M.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fetish - Joan Jett


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Glossolalia - Smegma


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

How Do You Talk to an Angel - The Heights :hide


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I Just Want You - Ozzy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jonny Makeup - Gravy Train!!!!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Lost Cause - Beck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Many Peaks - Electrelane


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Never Again - The Mission


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

O Baby--Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Pretty Young Thing - Stella Soleil


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Quick Change World---Ric Ocasek


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Religious as Hell - The March Violets


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Snake--PJ Harvey


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Taco Grande - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Uh Huh, Her --PJ Harvey


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Vervacious - James


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

World Leader Pretend-- R.E.M.


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Xarella Almandyne - lovesliescrushing


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Yes, It's F#*@ing Political --SKUNK ANANSIE


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Add It Up--Violent Femmes


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Bengali in Platforms - Morrissey


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Church of the Holy Spook--Shane MacGOWAN and the Popes


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Disco Inferno - The Trammps


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

Eternal Life--Jeff Buckley


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fire In The Sky -- Ozzy


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Ghost of the Navigator - Iron Maiden


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Heaven Can Wait -- Iron Maiden


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ironclad - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Junior's Eyes - Black Sabbath


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kill Devil Hill -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Live and let die - Guns n' Roses


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Machine Men -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*N*ever gonna happen --} Scatter Brained Hags.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Pass The Courvoisier - busta rhymes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uell your urges b*tch --} Worry Warts.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Sexy Back - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

This Is How I Disappear-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Under Pressure - Queen & Bowie


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

View to a Kill - Duran x2


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Why, Mr. Anderson?- Don Davis


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

x gon give it to ya - dmx


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday - Beatles


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Ziggy Stardust - Bowie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ashes to Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

beyond the gates of pain - jedi mind tricks


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Chemical Party - Gavin Degraw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Believe in Magic? - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Evil That Men Do -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

From This Moment On - Shania Twain

If I believed in marriage, that would be one of my songs.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Genghis Khan - Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Heaven Sent - Esthero


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I Was Probably High - The Wood Floors


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*J*okers who poke --} Distressed kittens.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

King Kong - the Kinks


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

numb - linkin park


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Pagan Poetry - Bjork


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*R*oyal jelly moments --} Pig Stylin'.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Snowblind -- Black Sabbath


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*T*error most real --} Belly Flop Gang.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Until the Day I Die - Story of the Year


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Viva Las Vegas - Dead Kennedys (and also Elvis, of course)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*ylophone Funk --} Wishy Washy.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

*Y*our River - My Dying Bride


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zombie --- Cranberries


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

affirmative action - nas


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Cancer-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dead Horse -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Energy drinks suck --} The Mongloids.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

First Time- Lifehouse


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here For You -- Ozzy


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

In a gadda da vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Jesus Christ - Brand New


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kentucky Avenue- Tom Waits


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifelike - Karnivool


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Montage - Larson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Not A Second Time - Beatles


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

One way street - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pick a Bale of Cotton - Leadbelly


----------



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

Quicksand Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Read faster --} The Bible Bashers.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stay Where You Are - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Tonight, Tonight - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Up To Me - Dylan


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Vertigo -- U2


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Where have all the cowboys gone - Paula Cole :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*-Ray Vision --} Dirty Boys Rule.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Zoot Allures - Frank Zappa


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

All Apologies ~~~~~~~~ Nirvana


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Beecuz - the Ex


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Crazy Train - Ozzy

(pretending I'm Ultrashy)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ From the real UltraShy:

Darkness Be My Friend -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*or crying out loud --} Lazy Bones


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad All Over--Carl Perkins


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Headfirst for Halos-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Invaders -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jean Genie - David Bowie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kiss Me Deadly -- Lita Ford


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Loving the Alien - David Bowie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*M*y wet dream sex life --} Mister Mister.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*N*ever Say Die -- W.A.S.P (Black Sabbath has a totally different song of the same title)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

One-liner from China - the Ex w/Tom Cora


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pilgrim -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Question! - System Of a Down


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Run, Run, Run - Velvet Underground


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Things Behind The Sun - Nick Drake


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Undone" by Tapping the Vein*


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Viper's Drag--Fats Waller


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

When I See You - Macy Gray


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-Rated --} Panty Liners.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

You Are A Goth - Wumpscut


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Z*ealous love machine --} See Spot Walk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Almighty Dollar -- Ozzy


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Because - the Beatles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Card Carryin - Third Sex


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Double Talkin' Jive -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Former Reporter - the Ex


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Give Peace a Chance by John Lennon


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Heaven - Talking Heads


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's Enough - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jesus - the Velvet Underground


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

zephyr song, RHCP


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

K is next....

Kung Fu Girls by Blondie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lady Gordiva's Operation - Velvet Underground


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Magdalena - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Neighborhood Threat- Iggy Pop


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Outshined ~~~~~~~~~ Soundgarden


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Purify" by Lacuna Coil*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*ueen Bee's Knees --} Lady Chatterley's Lovers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rock 'N' Roll Rebel -- Ozzy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sex Beat - the Gun Club


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

2 Minutes To Midnight -- Iron Maiden (it would be a "*T*" is the they spelled out the *T*wo.)


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Under My Thumb--Stones


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Video Game Heart by All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Walking in the Sun - the Zombies


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



NewDayRising said:


> Under My Thumb--Stones


 OMG I love that song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO SONG BEGINS WITH X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stu

you really got me ~~~~~~~~ The kinks/Van halen


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*anadu is the only real one i know - i make all my other X songs up :stu

*Z*oot suit surprise --} Kinky Wenches.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All tomorrow's parties - Velvet Underground


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Be Yourself ~~~~~~~~ Audioslave


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Celluloid Heroes - The Kinks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? by Culture Club


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

14 Years -- Guns N' Roses (Would be an "*F*" is they spelled out *F*ourteen)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad to Be Unhappy - Rodgers and Hart (from the 1936 musical On Your Toes)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hellraiser -- Ozzy


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Celluloid Heroes - The Kinks


Now that is an awesome song. The Kinks rule.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh I guess I'm supposed to continue...

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Junkie -- Ozzy


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I was just about to take J, but UltraShy was too quick.  I was going to use "Jesus was a Crossmaker" by Judee Sill (and covered by The Hollies). But it's cool because there's an even better song by Judee that begins with K.

If you don't know the beautiful music of Judee Sill, here are the two songs I mentioned above:










And here is her tragic life story (which involves heroin, cocaine, prostitution and an early death):

http://kneeling.co.uk/frames2.asp?pages ... member.asp

The *K*iss - Judee Sill


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lay Your World On Me -- Ozzy


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Names - Cat Power


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Over The Wall - Testament


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The *P*risoner -- Iron Maiden


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Queen of My Double Wide Trailer" - Sammy Kershaw
(It was all I could come up with for such a letter :stu )


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Rocket Man - Willam Shatner (covering Elton John)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*S*he was Waiting for Her Mother at the Station in Torino and You Know I Love You Baby but It's Getting Too Heavy to Laugh - Shawn Phillips


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Trap Door -- Ozzy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

U.. uh, 
...Undertow - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*W*aterloo Sunset - The Kinks

This song might be the most beautiful song in rock history. As a social phobe, the lyrics have been especially meaningful to me:



> Millions of people swarming like flies 'round Waterloo underground
> But Terry and Julie cross over the river
> Where they feel safe and sound
> And they don't need no friends
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

X.T.C. Riders -- W.A.S.P (finding an X is no easy task)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Y*ou only hide --} Something For Kate.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> *W*aterloo Sunset - The Kinks
> 
> This song might be the most beautiful song in rock history. As a social phobe, the lyrics have been especially meaningful to me:
> 
> ...


You're right, that is one of the best songs in pop music history, for sure. Honestly, I find it impossible to imagine anyone disliking a song this awesome. It's especially poignant for me because I live near a city named Waterloo.

Btw, there's a much better sounding recording here


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Zephyr. I like the photos in that video.

*Z*omby Woof - Frank Zappa


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Atlanta -Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Big Takeover - Bad Brains


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Civilize The Universe -- Ozzy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

11 Silver -- Ozzy (It's an E if you spell out *E*leven)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

For No One - Beatles


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Guess I'm falling in love - Velvet Underground


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*H*ole In My Shoe by Traffic


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm Bored - Iggy Pop


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Jizzlobber by Faith No More


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kill the poor - Dead Kennedys


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lets Call It Love - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Master and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Neighborhood - Sugar & Gold


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Out Of The Shadows -- Iron Maiden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*P*oor English skills --} The Spiteful Mercies.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Queen of the Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Rock me, Amadeus - Falco

hah.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Start Together - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

TVC15 - Bowie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Undo Everything - Bangs


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vanishing - A Perfect Circle


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*W*here and when, studly ? --} Promiscuous Females.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

X - Red Krayola


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

You Can Leave Your Hat On - Etta James


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zombie limbo time - Beat Happening


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

All Is Full Of Love - Bjork


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Buy Her Candy - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

California Dreamin' - the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*D*ead weight baby --} Sadistic Delight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Existentialism* On Prom Night - Straylight Run

That's one of those words, no matter what, it just doesn't look right...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

F**k or Kill - Peaches


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Gone Away ---- The Offspring


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

How Can You Be Sure? - Radiohead


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ICUROK - Klaus Nomi


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Jesus of Surburbia- green day


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Keep Us Empty - Kaia


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*L*echerous wench --} Dead Sea Scrolls.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Message In a Bottle - The Police


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nervousness Never Fades - Excuse 17


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

On a roll - Tim Curry

hah, I must be one of only 10 people (and the only one under 55) who owns all three of Tim Curry's solo albums.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Pass the Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Queen Jane Approximately - Dylan


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rollercoaster - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Slip Like Space - Armor For Sleep


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Throw it all Away - Toad the Wed Sprocket


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

don't laugh...


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

(i had me a giggle anyway ;-) )

"Venona" - The Receiving End of Sirens (that was a tough one!)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Words + Guitar - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*X*-tatic --} Whinging Cows.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"You Were Always On My Mind" - Elvis


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Zkeleton Keyz to the Dead - Diabolical Masquerade


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

All Your Love--Magic Sam


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Book Of Thel -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Confusion -- New Order


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't Pull Your Love Out - Hamilton, Joe Frank, and Reynolds


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everybody Knows this is Nowhere - Neil Young


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Feel the Feeling - The Runaways


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Going Nowhere - Elliott Smith


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Hashpipe - Weezer


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I Wanna Be Yr Joey Ramone - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"Judith" by APC


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Me Against The World" by 2Pac


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*N*eon Panties --} Weirdo seeks Loner.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Pieces Of The People We Love" - The Rapture


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Q... I Will Love You To Hell - Unkown


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Rock the Casbah - Clash


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Punk Rocker - The Teddybears w/Iggy Pop

This song is audio cocaine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stone Soul Picnic - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Talking In His Sleep - Toni Braxton


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Unbound- Robbie Robertson


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Violence" - Against Me!

(Punk Rocker IS awesome! )


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

When Did Your Heart Go Missing? - Rooney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

XO - Elliott Smith


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You're Just A Baby - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Zero" - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

After the Fall - Klaus Nomi


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Bela Lugosi's Dead" - Bauhaus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Clansman -- Iron Maiden


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Dream Warriors" - Dokken


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Everything Means Nothing to Me - Elliott Smith


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Fiction" - Matchbook Romance


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Guns Before Butter - Gang of Four


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley version


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

Into the Night - The Motorhomes


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Jammin - Bob Marley


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Kiss and Tell - Bryan Ferry


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking for a Way Out - Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*M*ississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Nobody Hears - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*O*ompa Radar - Goldfrapp


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Purple rain - Prince


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Q*uestion - The Moody Blues (from the album _A Question of Balance_)


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Reload- crap, I can't remember who did this one


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Rock Me" - Muddy Waters

(someone else mentioning Jeff Buckley makes me happy!!)


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

woops. LOL

"Slowly Goes The Night" - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Two For Joy - Electrelane


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

United States of Whatever - Liam Lynch


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Viva Las Vegas" - Elvis


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Warm Panda Cola by The Boy Least Likely To

(Jeff Buckley is so damn good)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm going to cheat a bit to get us beyond the _x_ impasse.

(Let) *X* = *X* - Laurie Anderson

You can listen to this song from 1982 here:

http://streamos.nonesuch.com/download/n ... e/letx.wma



> I met this guy - and he looked like he might have been a hatcheck clerk at an ice rink. Which, in fact, he turned out to be. And I said: Oh boy. Right again. Let x = x.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes Sir, No Sir - The Kinks

(It's a much better song than the title indicates)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Z*en and the Art of Breaking Everything in This Room - World/Inferno Friendship Society

Video here:






Their lead singer is clearly a dedicated follower of fashion. (I had to throw in a Kinks reference for Zephyr.)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

After Dark - Le Tigre


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Beautiful One" by Mortal Love*


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

The *C*anyons of Your Mind - The Bonzo Dog Band

Worth a listen if you don't know it already:








> In the canyons of your mind
> I will wander through your brain
> To the ventricles of your heart, my dear
> I'm in love with you again


The guitar solo is brilliant.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*D*esertion most unwarranted --} Flea Ridden Slum Lords.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

(dreary, you are so right :heart didja see my sig bar?)

"Eddie's Gun" - The Kooks


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Funeral Party (The Cure)


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Goodbye Yellowbrick Road" - Elton John


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*H*ello, It's Me - Todd Rundgren


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"I Wanna Sex You Up" - Color Me Badd


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*J*amie's Cryin' - Van Halen

It's a guilty pleasure of mine:


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Killing Floor - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Locomotive- Guns N Roses


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*M*elancholy Man - The Moody Blues


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

No Excuses- Alice In Chains


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*O*ld Man - Neil Young


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Polly Pereguinn - The Beat Happening & Screaming Trees


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

(A) *Q*uick One, While He's Away - The Who


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rebel Girl - Bikini Kill


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Scrambled - Ovum


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Tire Me - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Under You" - Better Than Ezra


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*V*ery naughty boy --} School Yard Bullies.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Widowmaker -- W.A.S.P.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*X* Marks the Spot - Dead on the Live Wire

Here are the band's Web site, audio of the song, and a live performance of the song, respectively:

http://deadonthelivewire.com/default.aspx
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=79735235


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You're my best friend - Queen


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Z*ip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - from the Disney film _Song of the South_, considered now by many to be a racist work (which explains why it hasn't been released to home video in the US, although it has been released to home video elsewhere in the world)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Accident Of Birth -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Born In The USA" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Care of Cell 44 - the Zombies


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*D*harma for One - Jethro Tull


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Evie - Suzi Quatro


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*eeling down below --} The Lazy Screamers.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Grace" - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Helpless - Neil Young


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm the leader of the gang - Gary Glitter

Don't judge me! It's a good song, regardless of.. of..... yeah.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Just step sideways - The Fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> Don't judge me! It's a good song, regardless of.. of..... yeah.


*judges* :b

Keep The Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Let Him Run Wild - Beach Boys


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Meet Me At The Bottom - Kid606


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien" - Edith Piaff


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Over the Mountain OZZY (first thing that popped into my head :stu)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Q ueerion - Tracy and The Plastics


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Roots radicals- Rancid


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps

*S*


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



Strange Religion said:


> 6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps
> 
> *S*


:nw


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*T*roubles Talk - Rick Lassiter

Everyone with whom I've ever shared this album has hated it as being too depressing. I love this album.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Untitled - Tussle


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Victoria - Kinks


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, dear. A reference to The Kinks and needing a _W_, one song comes immediately to mind. But I've already used it, so something original...

*W*e Have Heaven - Yes

A very poor-quality video of a live performance here:






The album track accompanied by some rather disturbing video:






I leave _X_ to the brave or extremely clever....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We're stuck on X again. What a f*cking stupid letter.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*X* Train - Sesame Street


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You Never Give Me Your Money - Beatles


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*Z*ap - Eric Johnson

A live performance on _Austin City Limits_:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All Around the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*B*abooshka - Kate Bush


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Call The Doctor - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Degausser - Brand New


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Egg salad vomit glory days --} The Stumped Tadpoles.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Field Song - Mark Lanegan


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Gatorade doesn't quench my thirst --} Freak Show Sally.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hungry Heart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jerk It Out- The Caesars


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*K*ashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Like I Give A Care - You Say Party! We Say Die!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Make Me Bad - Korn


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Never Take Friendship Personal- Anberlin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh Sombra - Electrelane


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*P*iggy Pig Pig - Procol Harum


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

[a] Quick Little Fight- Armor for Sleep (I had to cheat a little on this one)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Right In Two - TOOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Start me up - Rolling Stones :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Those Pockets Are People - Electrelane


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Umbrella.....brella........brella........ay...........ay


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

verses of the bleeding - jmt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Winterlude - Bob Dylan


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"XRay Specs Booze Party" - The Struttin Ameobas .... :tiptoe


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Name a song (Alphabetically)*



psyche said:


> (dreary, you are so right :heart didja see my sig bar?)


Late response but yes and I :heart it!

Yer Blues by The Beatles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zombie -- The Cranberries


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

At Sea - Electrelane


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cut and Run - Electrelane


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*D*own with plastic bottles --} Disturbed Poodles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everything She Wants - Wham!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

For You Blue - Beatles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

God That Failed -- Metallica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*I *don't get it --} Sunny Side Up.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Judas - Heaven on Their Minds


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"King Of Pain" by Lullacry*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Level - The Raconteurs


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

'*M*enace Of Vanity' - EPICA


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never Know Why -- Ozzy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*O*ptometry for Dummies --} Violent pig army.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Path of Least Resistance - The Human League


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uit while you can still walk --} Pride is not a sin.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Rap Is Dead- Killer Mike


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sexy Sadie - the Beatles


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

Tongue Tied - Danny John Jules


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Under Pressure --} Queen.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

vasoline (stone temple pilots)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wuthering Heights --} Kate (goddess) Bush.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-Ray delights --} The Wombly Toads.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Dylan


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zero Tolerance - Death


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Alameda - Elliott Smith


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bad boys suck --} Glory be thy name.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Capricorn - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

*D*ay is Done (Nick Drake)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Early Morning, Cold Taxi - the Who


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Float on (Modest Mouse)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Got the Life - Korn


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

happy phantom -tori amos


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Isobel - Bjork


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jerusalem -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Dylan


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Long Gone Day - Mad Season


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Melatonin - Radiohead


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing came out (moldy peaches)


----------



## srj985 (Aug 21, 2007)

only you (the platters)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

*Q*uiche Lorraine by the B-52s


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek OMG!

Sususudio - Genesis


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

(hooray for Genesis!)

"Tiny Dancer" - Elton John


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Unbelievable --} EMF.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"Virtual Insanity" - Jamiroquai


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Perhaps we should ban *X* from the musical alphabet. Or perhaps we should simply agree that *X* has never been done better than the following song and video, and agree that *X* shall always be represented by it.

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John

The video for this song is a classic:


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

You Can't Stop Progress - Clutch


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*A*ll the Young Dudes - David Bowie (or Mott the Hoople, if you prefer the hit version)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bikini Girls With Machine Guns - The Cramps


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*C*andee-I-O - traditional song recorded by Bob Dylan and others


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*E*xpecting to Fly - Neil Young (with Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*F*licking the switch --} Pig Nation Army.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Glory Box - Portishead


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Head Like A Hole - NIN


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Instead Laugh - One Side Zero


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jailhouse - Sublime


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Kimiko's Dream House - Mark Lanegan


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Loony Bin drama --} Screaming Sheila's.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

My Sharona- The Knack


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nowhere Man - the Beatles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Out Of The Shadows -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Q*uasi star sailor --} The Moonbeams.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rainmaker -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Stop Me - Mark Ronson feat. Daniel Merriweather


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Thrash Till Death - Destruction


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ulcerated Pains --} Freaked Out.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Vegetable - Radiohead


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What Do Ya Know About Love -- Lita Ford


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Xibalba- The Fountain Soundtrack


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Z*oo love for you --} Melody Makers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Alchemist -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Berkeley Mews - The Kinks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Chick Habit - April March


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Deceptacon-- Le Tigre


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Easy Way Out- The Pink Spiders


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

For Your Love-- The Yardbirds


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Going Going Gone - Exodus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Homefullness - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*I*mmigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Johnny Thunder - the Kinks

moves like lightning.....


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*K*ing Kong - The Kinks



> Little man's weak and big man's strong
> Everyone wants to be King Kong


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Lavender Hill - the Kinks


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*M*y Sweet Lord - George Harrison (or He's So Fine - The Chiffons, according to court verdict)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Old Man - Neil Young


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*P*oofter's Froth, Wyoming, Plans Ahead - Frank Zappa and Captain Beefheart



Zappa and Beefheart said:


> The entire stock is shipping
> Oh, our shod is hardly slipping
> To the markets of the world
> Our wrinkled pennants are unfurled


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Que Sera-- Wax tailor


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Silent Spring-- Massive Attack


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Talk Show Host - Radiohead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Up Start --} Wreaking Havoc.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Venus as a boy - Bjork


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Who Needs the Peace Corps? - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Xmas Funk-- Kid606


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots - Flaming Lips


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Day without Rain - Enya


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Condor Ave - Elliott Smith


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

D'Yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Go With the Flow - Queens Of the Stone Age


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hunter - Bjork


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Into The Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jerk Of All trades - Lunachicks


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Lollipop Lady-- Les Georges Leningrad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moonlighting - Al Jarreau


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Names - Mike Johnson


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ocean Breathes Salty - Modest Mouse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Polly Pereguinn - Beat Happening and Screaming Trees


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Queen Of the Pack - Patra

I remember being so attracted to her, that woman oozes sex appeal.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*R*ain - The Beatles






John Lennon is so beautiful in this video. Paul McCartney's front tooth is missing because of a recent car accident.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry Spangles, here's a better sounding version of the video 




Rain is a phenomenal piece. It's a ridiculously underrated song.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Zephyr,

You're right; the recording you cite is much better than the one I cited (but it would be preferable if everyone bought the album). I agree that this song (and George Martin's production) is superb, probably among the best recordings of the 20th century.

*S*omething - The Beatles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The First Thing Is First - The ****ing Ocean


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

Under the bridge - RHCP


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*V*ery naughty boys --} Roman Mothers.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

What Have You Done - Within Temptation


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophone delights --} Miracle Workers.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You never give me your money - The Beatles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zigzag road to love --} Majestic Threesome.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Autumn Almanac - the Kinks


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Burning Paper - Folk Implosion


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cello song - Nick Drake


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Dance Of the Manatee - Fair To Midland


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

(The) *E*nd - The Doors


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Fluorescent* Adolescent - Arctic Monkeys

That's a hard word to spell, what a mind ****.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Gravity - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Heaven Beside You -Alice In Chains


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Into the Hollow - QOTSA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - DC Talk


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Lycanthropy-- Patrick Wolf


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Monkey Gone to Heaven - Pixies


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing Is Ever Lost Or Can Be Lost My Science Friend - Liars


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Over - Evans Blue


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pass The Crimson - Erase Errata


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Queen And I - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Run-- Air


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Sober - Tool


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Tower -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Uber Hag --} Skank.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xanax Daydreams --} Moody *****es.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie - Cranberries
:sigh I didn't see that there was already a "Y" apparently


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

And the Healing Has Begun - Van Morrison


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Cowboys - Portishead


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dear God - XTC


----------



## butterfly722 (Mar 31, 2007)

Every little Bit Hurts - Alicia Keys


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*F*ake Yer Death - Orion Rigel Dommisse


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Gone Darker - Electrelane


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*H*arry Rag - The Kinks


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

In your little eye --} Merry Jingle Hoppers.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jane Says - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> Dear God - XTC


You're not supposed to do two in a row :spank



Spangles Muldoon said:


> *H*arry Rag - The Kinks


I love that one


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kingsport Town - Bob Dylan


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*L*ocomotive Breath - Jethro Tull

Trivia: When _Aqualung_ was released in 1971, only the radio edit of this song was heard on the radio. It obscured the word which follows "has got him by the...." Standards changed pretty quickly, though. When Jethro Tull's follow-up album, _Thick as a Brick_, was released in 1972, even top-40 AM radio played it without edit, including such lines as: "Your sperm's in the gutter / Your love's in the sink."


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Nose over tail - Alkaline Trio


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh well, Okay - Elliott Smith


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Parabola - Tool


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dear God - XTC





> You're not supposed to do two in a row :spank


A spanking, huh Zephyr?
So what would I get for four in a row?

*Q*ue Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well this _was _a :dd 
But [email protected]%# it. I've got nothing better to do.

Right Through You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*S*he Shook Me Cold - David Bowie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The girl of my dreams --} Machine gun fellatio.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*U*nder My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vancouver --} Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Wonderwall - Ryan Adams version


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

X&Y - Coldplay :sigh


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Your Million Sweetness-- Diane Cluck


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > 416girl said:
> ...


Email me and find out


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zero loser babe --} The Majestic 3.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Awake In A Dream - Kalan Porter


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Bottle Up And Explode - Elliott Smith


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Caught a Lite Sneeze - Tori Amos


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > A spanking, huh?
> ...


 :lol :b

Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

E=Mc2 - Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

French Caradis - Erase Errata


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Get my gun, hon --} Cowboy Dreaming.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here For You -- Ozzy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

In Da Club - 50 Cent :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just like starting over - john lennon


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kick Push - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lipgloss - Lil mama


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Over the hills and far away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Perfect - Simple Plan


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quality Street - Van Morrison


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Right Now - The PCD


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Surrender - Billy Talent


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ultimate You- Lindsay Lohan


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Voodoo Thing - Colin James


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Would? - Alice In Chains


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

X gonna give it to ya - DMX


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yellow-Coldplay


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A Thousand Days - Clay Aiken


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Beg - Evans Blue


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> Beg - Evans Blue


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

oops lol

Diamonds are Forever - Kanye West


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Everything - Lifehouse


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Faithfully - Journey


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Get Out Alive -Three Days Grace


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey there Delilah - Plain White T's


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I Want You- Paris Hilton :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Kingdoms of Rain - Mark Lanegan

You guys are fast.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Lust for life - Iggy Pop


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Me And You - Cassie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Norwegian Wood - the Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Proud Mary - Tina Turner


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Quizas, Quizas, Quizas - Nat King Cole


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Riding The Nightingale - Mark Lanegan


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Superhuman -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Take On Me - a-ha


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Unintended - Muse


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Violet - Hole


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Work me, Lord --} Janis Joplin.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-rays don't tell the whole story --} Beyond all reason.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You Know You're Right - Nirvana


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zion train - Bob Marley


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Action/Feeling This- Blink 182


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Capital G - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Didn't You Kill My Brother? - Alexei Sayle


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Everybody Must Get Stoned - The Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> Everybody Must Get Stoned - The Beatles


????????


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I looked it up, guess it's a Bob Dylan song, not the Beatles...



Fiera said:


> Float On - Modest Mouse


*G*ood To Know That If I Ever Need Attention All I Have To Do Is Die - Brand New


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Hooked on a Feeling- Some dude in the 60's/70's that was covered by Hasselhoff.

(sidebar: I always get the OOGA CHACKA/HOOGA HOOGA/OOGA CHACKA/HOOGA HOOGA stuck in my head)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

zfdgfg


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lifeguard sleeping, Girl drowning --} Morrissey.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Surrender - Corey Hart


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Out Ta Get Me -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Punk, you suck! --} Minced Meat.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen of the Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rainy Day In June - the Kinks


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> God save strawberry jam, and all the different varieties!


I listened to that song just last night and have it going through my head as I write. 

*S*ky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The end of christianity - The Stooges


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*U*ta Hagen - Uncle Moon


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm going to invoke a rule I proposed a few weeks ago:


Spangles Muldoon said:


> Perhaps we should ban *X* from the musical alphabet. Or perhaps we should simply agree that *X* has never been done better than the following song and video, and agree that *X* shall always be represented by it.
> 
> *X*anadu - Olivia Newton John
> 
> The video for this song is a classic:


To be honest, that song and video are terrible, but at least the song starts with *X*. So....

*X*anadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yorgen knew better --} Vesper's Dreams.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Z's are difficult!

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins (don't really like this song though)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

American Dream - Neil Young


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Credence Clearwater - Born On the Bayou


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cortez the Killer - Neil Young


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ELT - Wilco


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Florida - Modest Mouse


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Glass Timing --} Something For Kate.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Into The Great Wide Open - Tom Petty


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Just B'Coz --} Machine Gun Fellatio.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Middle of July - Hayden


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

"Nth Degree" - Morningwood


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

O Fortuna - Carl Orff


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Pitter patter on sheet metal --} Crook Neck.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Quinn the Eskimo - Dylan


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Reefer and cologne - chavy savvy


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Stop me if you think you've heard this one before - The Smiths


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Time Has Told Me - Nick Drake


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Visions - Stevie Wonder


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You're So Good - Beach Boys


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zen philosophy blues --} Paper Pusher's.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Across The Universe - The Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Boadicea - Enya


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cleaning Windows - Van Morrison


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't Call it a Comeback - Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Elder's don't always know better --} Poor excuses.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Faust Arp - Radiohead


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Guitar Town - Steve Earle


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Holiday Romance - Ray Davies


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm To Blame - Hayden


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"John Belushi" - The Broken Family Band


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Lithium- Evanescence. (In my head. I really need to get a CD player!)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mary Mary -- Velvet Revolver


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nightmares by the sea --} Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Orange County Lumber Truck - Zappa


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Piggy - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Quiero, Quieres" - Forget Cassettes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rainmaker -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Schism - Tool


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Take it Easy - Eagles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Undenied - Portishead


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Village Green - Kinks


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"What Jail is Like" - The Afghan Whigs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zap out of it --} Ugly Step Sisters.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

All Over the World - The Pixies


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Blackbird - the Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dylan part II - akron/family


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Eat, Sleep, Repeat" - Copeland


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

****ing Awesome --} Spiderbait.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

In My Hour of Darkness - Gram Parsons


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Jump Into the Fire - Harry Nilsson


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Kids Don't Follow" - The Replacements


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

My My-Seven Mary Three


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Nineteenth Nervous Breakdown - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Poor Tom - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Que Vida - Love


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Seed of Wonder - Jesca Hoop


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

20th Century Man - the Kinks


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Utakata - Itou Masumi
(???????????)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Victoria - the Kinks

I must've used this for my V song a bunch of times. Land of hope and gloria...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Where is my mind - Pixies


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-Ray Star --} Simple doesn't mean slow.

Zero Ambition --} Maniac Wingers.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Oh thanks. I forgot that X comes after W. Duh. Anywho...

******* - Denis Leary


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bikini Girls With Machine Guns - The Cramps


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Do Right Woman - Flying Burrito Brothers (among many others)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

For No One - the Beatles


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Goodnight and Go - Imogen Heap (!!!)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Hello Helicopter_ by Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

I Know It's Over - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jokerman - Dylan


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

A Kiss To Build a Dream On - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Lola - the Kinks


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Milano Mosh_ by Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nonsense little boy --} Mystic Pigeons.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

One of these days - Pink Floyd


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Planet of sound - Pixies


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

A Question of Time-Depeche Mode


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Roll Over Beethoven--Chuck Berry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Superstar - Tegan and Sara


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Take Everything - Mazzy Star


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Viva Las Vegas - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Wang Dang Doodle--Howlin' Wolf


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Xanadu - ELO


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Zak and Sara_ - Ben Folds


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Are You Experienced? - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Bad Boy--The Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Caravan - Van Morrison


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Do You Like Worms? - Beach Boys


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Empty Shell - Cat Power


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fixing a Hole - The Beatles


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Good Times, Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Happiness is a Warm Gun - the Beatles


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

another depressing song title:

I Wish I Never Saw the Sunshine - Beth Orton


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Junk - Paul McCartney


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

what's w/ all the Beatles stuff?

(Instant?) Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Bstar (Mar 27, 2007)

Leper Messiah--Metallica


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Macarena - Los Del Rio


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

No Cars Go- Arcade Fire


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Only For Love - Limahl


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quality girls go cheap --} Mr. Emmanualle.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry

*edit* lol I had Beethoven as the composer. Duhhhhh


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*S*tarless and Bible Black - King Crimson


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Twist and Shout - The Beatles


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Unconditional" ~The Bravery


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Voices_ - Saosin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wet Dreams --} Samuel's Nightmare.


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Xanadu....


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Zebraskin_ - Dredg


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Another one bites the dust?- Queen?


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Bron-Yr-Aur - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dear Prudence - the Beatles


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Every Rose Has its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Free As a Bird - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gettin' Hungry - Beach Boys


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm Afraid of Americans - David Bowie


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Junkhead - Alice in Chains


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killing is in my blood --} Mainstream Gob****e.


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Let's Not Sh#t Ourselves (To Love and to Be Loved) - Bright Eyes


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Mein Teil - Rammstein


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

No Woman, No Cry--Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Orpheus- Ash


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Play Dead - Bjork


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Questions of My Childhood - Kansas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Starstruck - the Kinks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Twiggy twiggy - Pizzicato Five


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Uneasy Rider--Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

La Vie en Rose - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We Can Work It Out - Beatles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin (I had to check my Winamp list for that one!)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You Don't Know How it Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awake- Godsmack


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Corduroy - Pearl Jam


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't Tell Me You Love Me -- Night Ranger


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Frank Sinatra--Cake


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Girl - Beck


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Jump in the Line - Harry Belafonte


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kill Yourself - Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Lighting Crashes - Live


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Numb- Linkin Park


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Omaha - Counting Crows


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Piggies - The Beatles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rage - John Murphy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Something In The Way - Nirvana


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Unbaited Vicar of Scorched Earth_ - Guided By Voices


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Video Killed the Radio Star - Buggles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Xxplosive - Dr. Dre


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Your Saviour - Temple of the Dog


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Zebraskin_ - Dredg


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Angel - Massive Attack


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Come As You Are-Nirvana


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Dance, Dance, Dance - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Every little thing she does is magic


The police


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Friday I'm in Love - The Cure


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Grudge ****_ - Scud Mountain Boys


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I Want You (She's So Heavy) - the Beatles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just a Girl - No Doubt


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kiss Kiss- Holly Valarse

btw, you look good, Sierra83/Erica


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Let it be - Beatles


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Misty Moonlight - Jim Reeves


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Number Song - DJ Shadow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queer - Garbage

Stupid word filter! :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rock the Casbah- The Clash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slow Down Baby - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank U - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Undefeated - HorrorPops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ven Conmigo - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Zombies - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Screwed Up - AC/DC


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Breathe In- Frou Frou


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Civil War - Guns N Roses


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Drain the Blood - The Distillers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Evil Woman_ - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fixing Her Hair - Ani Difranco


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Got me Wrong - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a Believer- Smashmouth


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The King is Dead - Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady of the Flowers - Placebo


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Nancy Whiskey - Gaelic Storm


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Out of the Shadows_ - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pagan Poetry - Bjork


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day :stu


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Red Hott - The Gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Take You on a Cruise - Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Verse Chorus Verse - Nirvana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Waffle King"
by Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X and Y - Moving Units


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Australia - The Shins


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Boston- Augustana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Down on the Corner - CCR


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Ferris Wheel On Fire - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Get Born Again - Alice in Chains


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Want to Wait - Paula Cole


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jingle Bells- ?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kentucky Moon - the Kinks


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Lemon Tree - Fool's Garden


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Master and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Man's Woman - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh My Sweet Carolina - Ryan Adams


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Push It - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Onda Guero - Beck


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Retrovertigo - Mr. Bungle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sugar - Ladytron


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tonight, Tonight- Smashing Pumpkins

What a great song!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

true that! 

Unpretty - TLC


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Veteran's Day Poppy - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would Not Come - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

eX-Girlfriend - No Doubt (Sorry, I had to cheat a little... this is the third time I've got 'x')


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

You Get What You Give- The New Radicals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Ascension - Maxwell


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful Girl - INXS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Close to You - the Carpenters


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dead Stars - Covenant


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Escape- Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

God Smack - Alice in Chains


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How To Tell Yrself From A TV - Erase Errata


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I Don't Wanna Stop -- Ozzy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jammin'- Bob Marley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

King of Pain - the Police


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Leave My Kitten Alone - the Beatles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

No Cars Go- The Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooh La La - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Public Service Announcement - The Bravery


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Queen of Cans and Jars_ - Guided By Voices


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Reflection - Tool


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sexy Sadie - the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Ship - Martina Sorbara


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vordhosbn - Aphex Twin


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

When Doves Cry- Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

You're a Woman, I'm a Machine - Death from Above 1979


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zoo York- U2


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Absolutely Sweet Marie - Dylan


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Cults Of The Shadows - Therion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Magazine - Bree Sharp


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Everywhere- Michelle Branch


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Fidelity - Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God is a Number - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Heaven Can Wait -- Iron Maiden


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

In My Time of Dying - Led Zeppelin


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jump On It- Sir Mix Alot


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Knives Out - Radiohead


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Live and Learn - The Cardigans


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Magic Bus - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Only You - Portishead


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pressure- David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Onda Guero - Beck


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Right Here Right Now - Jesus Jones


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Serve the Servants - Nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The World I Know- Collective Soul


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Venus - Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wreckage - The Dollyrots


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You've Got To Hide Your Love Away -The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Aneurysm - Nirvana


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bank Holiday - Blur


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Climbing Up The Walls -Radiohead


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grass'll Grow - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hero worship is for suckers --} The mangy Pickles.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In the Sun- Joseph Arthur


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Keep Us Empty - Kaia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Like a Stone- Audioslave


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe Baby - Buddy Holly


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Once Upon A Time - Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleasantly Blue - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Q u e e r - Garbage


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rollercoaster - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stop In the Name of Love- Diana Ross & Supremes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Train - Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up to My Neck in You - AC/DC


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Valley Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wave of Mutilation - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yummy - Gwen Stefani feat. Pharrell Williams


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another Part of Me- Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulldog - Tracy Bonham


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Comin' Home - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't Answer Me - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Edge Hill- Groove Armada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade into You - Mazzy Star


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Frozen- Madonna


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Girls Ain't Nothing But Trouble - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello, I Love You - The Doors


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

In Bloom - Nirvana (prefer the Sub Pop version)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jungle Fever- Chakachas


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Losing My Religion - REM


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

My Way - Sex Pistols


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Yeah- Yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Painful - Catatonia


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Revolution - REM


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Shout-Disturbed


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Freshman- The Verve Pipe


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Us and THem - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Velvet Cell - Gravenhurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

You Better Run - Elvis Presley


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Afterglow - Garbage


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful Day- U2


----------



## Durgrim (Jan 6, 2008)

Convulssion - Skinny Puppy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Good - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flowing - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God is a Bullet - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonesin' - Ultrababyfat


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Kill Your Television_ - Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Love in a Trashcan - The Raveonettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Name a song (Alphabetically)http://www.socialanxietysupport.*

Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Old Man - Neil Young


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pride- U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Run - Air


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Suzie Q - CCR


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Take a Picture- Filter


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Under the Same Sun-Scorpions


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Valentine - Delays


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Woke up this morning-Nickleback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday - the Beatles


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Zodiac Virtues" - Diablo Swing Orchestra


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

AA XXX - Peaches


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Better Days- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Co-Pilot - Letters to Cleo


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Deep - Pearl Jam


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - the Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fog - Radiohead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grifter - 311


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Higher Ground- RHCP


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

In 2 Deep - Damian Marley


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a Day- Feeder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Knights - Minus The Bear


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lateralus- Tool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Out of Time- Blur


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Right here waiting - Richard Marx


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Stealing Happy Hours - 311


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Take Me to the River - Talking Heads


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xtreme - me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You Made Me Gay - Gravy Train!!!!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ziggomatic 17 - Aphex Twin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Astronomy - Black Star


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Black Tambourine - Beck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Call Home - Zack Hexum


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Deep- NIN


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Even the Losers - Tom Petty


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Forever - Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting Too Good - Jade Ell


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Happy - Rolling Stones


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I try - Macy Gray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonny - Kittie


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Kung fu fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Long, Long, Long - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary, Mary - Chumbawamba


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

New Star in the Sky - Air


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Omaha Stylee - 311


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Privilege - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Radar Love--Golden Earring


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Solsbury Hill- Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tonight May Have To Last Me All My Life - The Avalanches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia - Alanis Morissette


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Windowlicker - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You Ain't It - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoo monkey love --} Idiot Box.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Over Now - Aimee Mann


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You -Led Zeppelin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cypress Avenue - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damage I've Done - The Heads


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Even in His Youth - Nirvana


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fat Old Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Green Onions - Booker T and the MG's


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Hardest Button To Button - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If You Want Blood (You've Got It) - AC/DC


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Juvenile Hall Rollcall - Kid606


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King for a Day - Green Day


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Last Exit - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mother Nature's Son - The Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neon - John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Piece by Piece- Feeder


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Questions - Jack Johnson


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Radio - Alkaline Trio


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Shake it up - The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Whole Night - Ani Difranco


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Use it or Lose it - Motley Crue


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

visit - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

White Room - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes It Is - the Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zephyr Song - RHCP 

Ironically :lol :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Apache (Jump on It) - The Sugar Hill Gang

[youtube:4jq5kpw3]biwFl6Ar_Xw[/youtube:4jq5kpw3]


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Boy Who Never Cried - Steve Earle


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Common People - Pulp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disappear - Mazzy Star


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The Gentleman Who Fell - Milla Jovovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush - Afroman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Inner Light Spectrum - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jumpin Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Away from Heaven - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Long May You Run - Neil Young


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Man In The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Alone - Bif Naked


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

416girl said:


> The Gentleman Who Fell - Milla Jovovich


She can sing, too?!! WTF?

Anyway....

Ozone Baby - Led Zeppelin


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Range Life--Pavement


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tonight, Tonight- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence - Bif Naked


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Your Friends Are Only Make Believe - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Blowing in the wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Co-Pilot - Letters To Cleo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Evening News - Chamillionaire


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

Falling Slowly - The Frames (oh yeah! double F's)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Golden Boy - Primus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hungry -- Lita Ford


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I Want You (She's So Heavy) - Beatles


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Straight Razor - A Radio With Guts


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Loser-Beck (that's prolly been used already) lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mosh - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh My Love - John Lennon


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Part-Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

'Quills' made me horny --} Sisters of satan.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Renegades of Funk - RATM


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Situation Vacant - Kinks


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tootle made it --} Thomas and the engines.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Umi Says - Mos Def


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Valarie - Frank Zappa


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Yer Blues - The Beatles

(Screw X :b )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

And I love her - Bob Marley


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Call Me Lightning - The Who


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a Reason - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - CCR


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't have the ****ing answer --} Puke.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jungleland - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Theatre - Kula Shaker


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Nobody Home - Pink Floyd


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Stacey - The Zutons


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Poison-Alice Cooper


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotten Apple - Alice in Chains


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Tremor Christ - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Undertow - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X marks the spot --} Kinky Lola.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zany ways to fill the void --} Maid Marian and her Merry Men.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Around the Clock_ - The Rocket Summer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey jchildr - is that a picture of Special Patrol Group ???

Bourgeoisie Babies --} Sun God reincarnated.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CMD - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days Before You Came - Placebo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Fagetarian and ****_ - Team Dresch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Guns Are for P****** - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jump, Jump - Kris Kross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked in the Teeth - AC/DC


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Moonlight Mile - Rolling Stones


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neon - John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O' Sailor - Fiona Apple


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_***** Whipped_ - Stormtroopers Of Death


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pluto is a Planet - 2 skinnee j's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Red, red wine - ub40


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Soulshaker - Von Iva


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

This modern Love- Bloc Party


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

BluOrchid said:


> This modern Love- Bloc Party


Oooh I love that song

_Underground_ - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Whoo! Alright-Yeah... Uh Huh -The Rapture


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_XO_ - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You Can't Kill Michael Malloy - Primus


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Zombie Eaters_ - Faith No More


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Astronomy (8th light) - Black Star


----------



## Justin_Case (Feb 7, 2008)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Charlotte-Kitty


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Annie Lennox- Precious


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Um, we're going alphabetically by title. Continuing on....

Dead End Street - Kinks

there's a crack up in the ceiling....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Fight For Your Right (To Party) _ Beastie Boys


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

finally, something I can answer!

Jungle Boogie- Kool and the Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karaoke Queen - Catatonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Love song- 311


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Mouth-Bush (one of my faves)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

New Realization - Sublime


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Paralyze - Heavens To Betsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Revolution - Beatles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

SOlid Gold - Von Iva


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Visions of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Youth Decay - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Zero - Texas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adrenaline by Swollen Members


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrion Doves - Crooked Fingers


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Get Off Of My Cloud - Rolling Stones


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"I was made to think it" Idlewild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonny - Kittie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kingpin - Wilco


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Lady Venom"
swollen members


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Miss Misery" - Elliott Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Shame - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oxford Town - Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pay for Me - Whale


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen of Nonsense --} The Screaming Sheilas.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Run Run Run - Velvet Underground


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Shutterbug - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trust Me (This is Love) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

Unsure - Delta Goodrem


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vertical love slit --} Brian the Messiah.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What If I Was Right - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-ray's show the truth --} Corpus Christy's gang.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Own Me - Joan Jett


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zoo York- Requiem for a Dream soundtrack


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

A Little Bit of Soap - Jarmels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Down - Leah Andreone


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Cloudbusting - Kate Bush


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dynamite- AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got A Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

**** the **** - Sons of Butcher


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Green River - CCR


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Human Behavior - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Miss You - Bjork


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Not the Doctor - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Lips Are Sealed - Wild Orchid


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

penelope by pinback[youtube:8kzali2p]whDxCpxrkTc[/youtube:8kzali2p]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rip This Joint - Rolling Stones


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure Shot - Beastie Boys


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tax Dollar - Erase Errata


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Velouria - The Pixies


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

wonder wall - Oasis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*X* is coming"
by DMX, Its dark and hell is hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Know - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Zero -the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amsterdam - Coldplay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

dead babies - alice cooper


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Eyes - Yoko Kanno


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feel So Real - Swervedriver


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hypnotize - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know - Fiona Apple


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Johnny Ryall - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Love Song - The Cure


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

New Song - Sublime


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oops I Did It Again - Britney Spears

it's a hard letter....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Put A Smile On - Vitamin C


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Quizas, Quizas, Quizas - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rang You & Ran - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Shakespeare's Sister - The Smiths


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Three Hours - Nick Drake


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Unholy War - Atheist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vitamin - Incubus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where U At?!? - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You Make Me Weak In The Knees - Electrelane


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Zoo - The Scorpions


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"All My Loving" ~The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Beware of Darkness - George Harrison


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't Matter - Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

Feels Like Pain - The Grates


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

God - John Lennon


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello big boy --} The love me do trio.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It's All Over Now - The Rolling Stones


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J*... Jack the Ripper , LL cool j


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

My Moon My Man - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Alone - Bif Naked


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

October All Over - Unwound


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pump It Up - Elvis Costello


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^nice choice.

[the] queen is dead - the smiths


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Roads - Portishead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Serenity Now! --} Itchy Bums.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Take You - Erase Errata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up to My Neck in You - AC/DC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacation - Simple Plan


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Watermelon in Easter Hay - Frank Zappa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Year of the Parrot - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

All Things Must Pass - George Harrison


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Cry Baby Cry -The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

good ^^^

Don't Pass Me By - Beatles


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Eleanor Rigby" ~The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall - Kay Hanley


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Go to Hell - Carcass


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Head Like A Hole - NIN


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I Wanna Be Your Joey Ramone - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jambalaya - Hank Williams


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

King Kong - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Control - Maria Mena


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maneater - Nelly Furtado


----------



## saresare43 (Mar 15, 2008)

corinne bailey rae - Put your records on


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Uh oh. We have a discontinuity!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Place Like Home - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Pepper - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Right Here, Right Now- Fatboy Slim


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Take My Breath Away- Berlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uptight - Green Day


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacation - Simple plan


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

West Side Story - The Game


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zoolander theme song- Zoolander musicians


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Aesthetics of Hate - Machine Head


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bomb the Town - 311


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Come Back Around- Feeder


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Daydream - Robin Trower


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Eight Steps - Electrelane


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Frankenstein- Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Grove - Sublime


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

High- Feeder


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

If Dogs Run Free - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jackolantern's Weather - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Knives Out - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking for a Girl - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Naked, If I Want To - Moby Grape


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Yeah- Yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Cup - Heather Nova


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quiet on the home front --} Square Pegs.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rave On - Buddy Holly


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

She's Leaving Home - The Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

This Bouquet - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Umi Says - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters To Cleo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Words + Guitar - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - christina Aguilera.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You Get Worked - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zion Train - Bob Marley


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Among The Living - Anthrax


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*****, you make me sick --} Sharp edged sword.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"****! i'm gonna force you to love me!" - experimental existential rapists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disenchanted - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fadeaway- The Bodeans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hogwash! --} Mammoth Overturned.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's A Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

John Wesley Harding - Dylan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Know - Nick Drake


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Love Burns - BRMC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maneater - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Tengo Dinero - Los Umbrellos


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oxygen- Feeder


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Party Time - 45 Grave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ready Steady Go= Paul Oakenfold


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stronger-Kanye Wezzle lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Theologians - Wilco


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wayne - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xmas is better than christmas --} The Third Estate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zelophobia makes me green --} The Crimson Waves.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

blue harvest - Pinback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheeky Monkey - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Directly from my Heart to You - Little Richard


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Empty" ~Metric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel So Far Away - Jennifer Paige


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Green River - CCR


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hate makes me do it --} Friendly Strangers.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Idioteque" ~Radiohead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jumbo deals make my eyes hurt --} Screaming jazz nuts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

My December- Linkin Park


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Surrender - Corey Hart :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Piece By Piece - Slayer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quarrels ahead --} Satan's Monks.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Romance in Durango - Bob Dylan

Hot chili peppers in the blistering sun...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleep Forever - Bree Sharp


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Thinking About You - Radiohead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Useless wanderers --} Megalamaniacs.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ven Conmigo - Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk This World - Heather Nova


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X marks the spot --} Mangy Dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Too Good to Me - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

award tour - a tribe called quest


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Business Cats - Mika Miko


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

count counts flowers - count von count


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Disco D'oro - Tussle


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

gigolo aunt - syd barrett


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

harvest moon - neil young


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I Believe in a Thing Called Love- The Darkness


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jane Says - Janes Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen by Night - Jill Sobule


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lateralus- Tool


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Move Along - The All American Rejects


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Orange Crush - REM


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

quetzalcoatl eats plums - the mountain goats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*itual, by Swollen Members, Black Magic


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sweet Jane - Velvet Underground


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tutti Frutti - Little Richard


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Under the gun - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vrbana Bridge - Jill Sobule


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Within You Without You - The Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

X - Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Zippa-dee-doo-da - Uncle Remus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*A*drenaline" by Swollen Members


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Battersea by Hooverphonic _(from the finale of Third Watch, among other things)_


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Captain Kidd - Great Big Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*aint by Linkin Park


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Golden Boy - Primus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

House Where Nobody Lives - Tom Waits


(love his voice!)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Insane in the Brain - Cypress Hill


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jump - van halen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K*eep on Dancing - No Doubt


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Longview - Green Day


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Monica - The Kinks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

New Skin - Incubus


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Planet Caravan - Pantera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Que tengas suertecita - Enrique Bunbury


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Reckoner - Radiohead


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Somebody - Depeche Mode


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Truce - Dresden Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up 'N Away - Mr. President


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Violence - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wots...Uh The Deal - Pink Floyd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

XTU - Matthew Shipp


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes It Is - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Astronomy 8th light - Black Star


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Blasphemous Rumours - Depeche Mode


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Dart For My Sweetheart - Archie Bronson Outfit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything That Could Have Been - Kittie


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Freelove by Depeche Mode


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Happiness is a Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Your Time - Keely Hawkes


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Karma Police" ~Radiohead


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Life On Mars - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster Truck - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No Man - Von Iva


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Orange Crush - REM


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pretty Peggy-o - Bob Dylan


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Q*eer" ~Garbage


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Running Down a Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*S*ilent Sorrow in Empty Boats - Genesis (then led by Peter Gabriel)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Three Little Pigs - Green Jellÿ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until The End - Kittie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ven Conmigo - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Walls Fall Down - Bedouin Soundclash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

YMCA - Village People


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zephyr Song - RHCP


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

A Ghost in The Arcade - IDLEWILD


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bruised - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cali Soca - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got a Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fire With Fire - Gossip


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*G*o Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hella Nervous - Gravy Train!!!!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*I*n Held Twas In I - Procol Harum (from the "Shine on Brightly" album)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jammin - Bob Marley


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kill Your Television - Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me - Kami Lyle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mexico - Incubus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not What You Want - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Over the Falls - Primus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pickin' The Blues - Chet Atkins


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen Of The Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocket - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stand In The Rain - Superchick


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Great Below- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Unconditional" ~The Bravery


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vexations of the tormented --} Squirrel Snatch.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wind Chimes - Beach Boys


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

X - Xzibit


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

"You and I are both away" idlewild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Arm yourself cookie --} Bob Downe's Army.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bones - the killers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

dam that river - alice in chains


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Everything In Its Right Place - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool's Gold - Bree Sharp


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Gloria - Laura Branigan


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ha Ha High - BRMC


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Inside the Fire - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Likability is overated --} Japan makes the best horror movies.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

No means maybe at best --} Spits then swallows.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psychic Man - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Question! - System of a Down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"R U still down"
2pac


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Sparks - Coldplay


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Too many fish in the sea --} Secondary colours.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Unhappy Girl - The Doors


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vitality is wasted on the youth --} My mother said so.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Why Do You Want To Shake? - Thee Michelle Gun Elephant


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yearning dries me out --} Inbred Sally.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## stirringofbirds (Apr 13, 2008)

add it up - violent femmes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Birds of Fire - The Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Need a Reason - Beth Orton


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Empty Arms - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Freaks - Pigeon John


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How To Tell Yourself From A Television - Erase Errata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Didn't Say - Fiel Garvie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

JUMP - Van Halen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kalamazoo - Primus


----------



## stirringofbirds (Apr 13, 2008)

Last Goodbye - Jeff Buckley


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Make Yr Life - The Butchies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nutsymptom - 311


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Omniscience makes me itch --} Soft Shell Turtles.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pink Steam - Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Radical or Pro Parental - Julie Ruin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Sanity is overrated --} The Nose Bleeds.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Two Beers Later - Cadallaca


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Venus Lacy - Team Dresch


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wilderness living --} Savage Mongrels.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Star Will Shine - The Stone Roses


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zesty love spice --} Village Idiots.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Again - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Deixa - Cibelle


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Earth is not the center of the universe --} De Sade's Slaves.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast as You Can - Fiona Apple


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Glass Vase Cello Case - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

halo of flies - alice cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Say - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Just What I Needed - The Cars


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Day - Meredith Brooks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mystery land-Y Traxx


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nobody likes a know-it-all --} Severed Limbs.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

On Parade - Electrelane


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

***** Whipped - Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Queenie - Bratmobile


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Roadtrip To Columbus - 84 Nash


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Same Sad Song - Von Iva


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Top Pocket Man - Chavez


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ultra violet rays aren't the answer --} Semi Dried Tomatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vrbana Bridge - Jill Sobule


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wealth Won't Save Your Soul" - Hank Williams


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophone Pollution --} Green is my favourite colour.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You May Know Him" - Cat Power


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zen - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Bif Naked


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bad Habit -The Dresden Dolls


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Careful With That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Drive - Incubus


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Everybody can see it --} The Lame Dames.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake - Leah Andreone


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Grumpy old men give me the ****s --} Silence is Golden (S.I.G)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

High Roller - The Crystal Method


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idoless - The Distillers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jealousy - Paris Hilton


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Little Birds --} Wine Glasses.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Murders in the Rue Morgue - Iron Maiden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nonsense and pish posh --} Frogs are gross.


----------



## /\/\ORTa (Apr 25, 2008)

Out There ~Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Real breasts are better --} The Horny Toads.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Situation Vacant - the Kinks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*T*he stations - Gutter Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable Face - Ani Difranco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ventilator Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Waiting In Vain - Bob Marley


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xiphoid jab --} Soiled Sheets.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yummy Yummy Yummy - Ohio Express


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

zum-zum by edu lobo


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Animal Instinct - Cranberries


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beat it-Micheal Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling All The People - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eons - 311


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

first timer - elliott smith


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gimme More - Brittney Spears


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Heard Em Say - Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Want More - Chumbawamba


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jelly fetish --} The Steaming Cows.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Liar - Henry Rollins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Soul - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Said - Liz Phair


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ostentatious love spectacle --} Zero to Nil.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pet Sounds - Beach Boys


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Queerion - Tracy and The Plastics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Transistor - 311


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ulcerated love triangle --} Meals on Wheels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whistle Down the Wind - Tom Waits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*X*-Girlfriend by Marah Carey.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

You're Full of **** - Giant Drag


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zygote love squirm --} Minstrel Thugs.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

"Age of Indifference" - Christine Smith


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beauty from Pain - Superchick


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

The Con - Tegan & Sara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Say a Word - Crooked Fingers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ergonomical chairs are **** --} Beached Whales.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Fagetarian and **** - Team Dresch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Song - Beth Orton


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Hoodoo Operator - Clutch


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll Follow the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just the two of us-By some soul sounding old black guy of whose name i do not have a clue.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King for a Day - Green Day


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lollies are full of sugar --} Tempting Minions.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mom and Dad - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Your Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ocean Of Wine - Helium


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Question! - SOAD


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Rally car drivers are sexy --} Hose Beasts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skinny - The Dollyrots


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tootsie girls drive me wild --} Sailor Slang.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable Face - Ani Difranco


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ven conmigo - christina aguilera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Wormboy - Marilyn Manson


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xerox machines saved my life --} Messengers from Purgatory.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

You Have Killed Me - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another One Bites the Dust- Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between the 1 and the 9 - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

chemical calisthenics - blackalicious


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart

(the answer is _never_ yes)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Every Little Step - Bobby Brown


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fur Elise - Beethoven


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Google rules the world --} Starched Shirts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Far - Beth Orton


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Igloo houses make me melt --} Steamed Pudding.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Jane Says - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Away from Heaven - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Look at Me - John Lennon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Magnetic Mic Control - Phunk Junkeez


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nay i say --} Whistling Minstrels.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oreo Spaceship - The Oreon's


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Plumbline - Archers of Loaf


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quality sleep saves lives --} Canned Plumbs.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Riot Nrrrd - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sea of Madness -- Iron Maiden


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*T*hriller" by Michael Jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Voodoo Thing - Colin James


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Why Not - Hilary Duff


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

X Gonna Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesturday - Hilary Duff


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Bif Naked


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

bills corpse - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*C*an We Still Be Friends? - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dish It Out - Patti Rothberg


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Egomaniac sting --} Severed Legs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flicker - Patti Rothberg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G.O.L.D.E.N. by Jin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

How We Were Before - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagining you - Leah Andreone


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jellybean bender --} Gobstoppers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lamborghini love machine --} Stinking Cowgirls.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Narayan - The Prodigy


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

"Obvious" - Blink-182 :lol


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Pool Party - Aquabats Really silly song--haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Raunch-fest --} Squeal Monkey.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Song for Woody - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Ship - Martina Sorbara


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"until the end of time" - 2Pac


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vanished - Meshuggah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"waffle king" by weird al


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

X-static - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Threw a Spark - Crooked Fingers


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Zoloft - Ween


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Arthur McBride - Bob Dylan


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

Banquet- Bloc party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheeky Monkey - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eons - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake - Leah Andreone


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Girl - The Beatles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hurt - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I Walk The Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jesus Take The Wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked in the Teeth - AC/DC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning in a Bar - Bree Sharp


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not Hot To Trot - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsider - Chumbawamba


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Poor Places - Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhapsody in Blue - George Gershwin


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Taiyed - 311


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

*V*alley Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Away - Bree Sharp


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xerox Office Politics --} Deformed Avengers.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Y u turn on me"
- - tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

A Bad Dream - Keane


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Sunday Morning - Leah Andreone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Da Bomb, by Kris Kross


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Find a Way - A Tribe called quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Cop Bad Cop - Everything But The Girl


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello there sailor --} Spunk Muffins.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I ain't mad at cha" - by 2Pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

L`Appuntamento - Ornela Vanoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mississippi - Afroman


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Never gonna give you up" - Rickrollled


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Orgasmic chaos --} Mental Bushpigs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"P.Y.T (pretty young thing)"
by Michael jackson


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen bee says so! --} Tourette's Revolution.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"R U Still Down" by 2Pac


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Salt solution always does the trick --} Resistance is Futile.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"T-Shirt"
Destiny's Child


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Voodoo Thing - Colin James


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Walk this Way --- Aerosmith


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'yakitori'
ghost in the shell; stand alone complex


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Z - Heroes del Silencio


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Angry Chair - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Up the Girl - Garbage


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dangerous - Kardinal Offishall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"D-Game" by 504 boyz


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Early Morning Cold Taxi - The Who


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"faint" linkin park


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Guns of Brixton - The Clash


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Hanger In Her Neck - Jig-Ai


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i am god"
psykosonik


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Japanese Gut Cake - Jig-Ai


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Keshou Naoshi - Tokyo Jihen


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

La Ley De Plomo (Brujeria Cover) - Jig-Ai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss April - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ninja Gangbang - Jig-Ai


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Only - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pec Nam Spadla vs. Skakal Pes - Jig-Ai


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Queer ideas --} Rainy Days.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sam - Flyleaf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

scared icon suite
halo soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twitch - Bif Naked


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whenever - Beth Orton


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You really Got Me -- Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Astrid knew best --} Show Us Your Pink Bits.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

***** - Rolling Stones


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Come as You Are...Nirvana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"damaged"
by danity kane


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Everlong....Foo Fighters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

faithfully. journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gratitude - Ani Difranco


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Having a Blast - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Keep the Car Running.......Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Shot - Aimee Mann


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Master of Puppets.........METALLICA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Loves You - Garbage


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pump up the jam - technotronic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds Of Body Sinuses - Jig-Ai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Train - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

top 5 (dead or alive) - Jin

ops.

editing:

U and dat - e40


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Why the **** did i send that? - Idiot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-Ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Too Good to Me - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## mayonegg (Jun 2, 2008)

alchemy sounded good at the time - alesana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Nothing - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Combat Rock - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mayonegg (Jun 2, 2008)

dogs can grow beards all over - the devil wears prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got a Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Firewater - 311


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Gourmet's Specialities Of Necrozoophil - Jig-Ai


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Hanger In Her Neck - Jig-Ai


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i want you to be my girl"
by frankie lymon


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Japanese Gut Cake - Jig-Ai


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Karoke nite"
by Jin
whereisjin.com


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

La Ley De Plomo (Brujeria Cover) - Jig-Ai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning in a Bar - Bree Sharp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Neutropia"
by psykosonik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pawn Shop - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qwerty - Linkin Park


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Reel Around the Fountain - The Smiths


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stop - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There for You - Flyleaf


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

_Universally Speaking_ --RHCP


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Up and Smell the Coffee - The Cranberries


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Xerces - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me High - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

All Your Loving - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Beat on the Brat - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Sky - Beth Orton


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelion - Nicole Richie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Early in the Morning - Buddy Holly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast as You Can - Fiona Apple


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Glass Onion - Beatles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Here Comes the Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Infinite Dreams -- Iron Maiden


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Just Say Yes - The Cure


----------



## smokeonthewater666 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Little GTO - The Beach Boys

"listen to her why-ee-eye-ine" waaaah waaaaaaah, wah wah wah wah wah waaaaaah!

sorry ops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

maneater - Nelly Furtado


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Over - Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect - Flyleaf


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Qualms of Conscience" - Diablo Swing Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running Out - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Star of Bethlehem - Neil Young


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Pot- Tool


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Umbrella -Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant - A Perfect Circle


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

With a Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you have to send me a picture now - the challengers


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

zorry! - the you don't have to's


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

ATWA - System of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood of Me - Heather Nova


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cry me a River - Joe Cocker Mad Dogs


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Emotional Rescue - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers in December - Mazzy Star


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gigantic - The Pixies


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hobo Humpin' Slobo Babe - Whale


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Am Hated For Loving - Morrissey


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Khaki Suit - Damian Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Locolito - Los Umbrellos


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Magic Strings - Django Reinhardt


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nell said it best --} Wang Bang.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Orestes - A Perfect Circle


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pinhead Cramberry Dance - Thee Michelle Gun Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Hollywood - Corrs


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Something - The Beatles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Take A Picture - Filter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo - Godsmack


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Waiting On An Angel - Ben Harper


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

X.Y.U - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, I Am Blind - Morrissey


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zulu - Santana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

About You - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Black out - Bob Marley


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cherry came too - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Darklands - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Electric Funeral - Iced Earth


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Faithfull - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Genjitsu Ni Oite - Tokyo Jihen


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halftime - Nas


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't care - the roots


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jamming - Bob Marley


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kevin is Gay - Giant Drag


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

L'Amour - Bushido


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Magenta - Bushido


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Never Leave Alonely - Ben Harper


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

October - U2


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pinhead - Ramones


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Quiet - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Salsa - 311


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tattoo tears - 2pac


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

U - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

View - Modest Mouse


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Waiting in Vain - Bob Marley


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"you can call me al" by paul simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeplin Song - Courtney Love


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

After the Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice one ^^^

Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chotee - Bif Naked


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drivin Down The Road - Naked Aggression


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ego-inflation the hard way --} Puppet Nightmares.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

For Emma - Bon Iver


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad It's Over-Wilco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hoodoo Voodoo - Billy Bragg and Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infantile - Catatonia


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Jolene" by Dolly Parton, Strawberry Switchblade, the White Stripes and a lot of other bands.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kalamazoo - Primus


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Let there be love --} Simple Minds.


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Neon Meate Dream of a Octafish - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oracle - Kittie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pickin' The Blues - Chet Atkins


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quality costs too much money --} Made in China.


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Saline solution hits the spot --} Blood Sports.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Terraplane Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Truth - Soundgarden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Very naughty boys --} Brian Cohen Limited.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

When the War Came - The Decembrists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static Process - Madonna


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You Might Think - The Cars


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zugg island Convict - John 5


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Child Prey - Dir en Grey


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Consequence of Sounds - Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Everything's Not Lost - Coldplay


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fame- David Bowie


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

God Smack - Alice in Chains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

How To Disappear Completely - Radiohead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ingrid Majors is a hag --} Gobstoppers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

karaoke nite - by Jin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Linden Arden Stole the Highlights - Van Morrison


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My Red Self - Heavens To Betsy


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Numb - Portishead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Otto E Mezzo - Enrique Bunbury


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pillow Talk - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Night - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick & Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

take it with me - tom waits


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Us and Them - Moving Units


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vow - Garbage


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Xpander - Sasha


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you're going to keep that girl - Ramones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Alone, Together - The Strokes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & The Papa's


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ease on down the road"
by Michael Jackson
from The Wiz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Linda Perry


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

How To Save A Life - The Fray


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm the Slime - Frank Zappa


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Like a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

macarena - los del rios


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

O Pato - Natalia y La Forquetina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Purple - Ani Difranco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

A Quick One While He's Away - The Who

just ignore that first letter...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Sky At Night - David Gilmour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Tower -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Venus As A Boy - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whenever - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Smile - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie - The Cranberries :sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Crush- Jennifer Page


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta - Geto Boys 

(from the office space soundtrack. i love that movie!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggshells - Patti Rothberg


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

falling down - muse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Get Up, Stand Up - Bob Marley


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

H - Tool

Do I get a prize for this? :banana


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jump - Kris Kross


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Keep ya head up - 2pac


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Livin Fo' It - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary, Mary - Chumbawamba


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

O Canada


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Party Time - Lesbians On Ecstasy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rock Me - Muddy Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning After - Amanda Marshall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taking Me Home - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence - Bif Naked


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Watching the Wheels - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X.Y.U. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You Ain't The First -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zurich is Stained - Pavement


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Afraid To Shoot Strangers -- Iron Maiden


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Change - Deftones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fallen Leaves - Billy Talent


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Grandpa's Spells - Jelly Roll Morton


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Half Moon - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Julia - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Half of what I say is meaningless...

Kind Hearted Woman Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Love You - Syd Barrett


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maneater by Nelly Furtado


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Holy Night - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Hiciste - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Ride On Shooting Star - The Pillows


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Secret Loser -- Ozzy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This Love - Pantera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Under Control - The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verdi Cries - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Whatever it Takes - Leona Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Wires - XTC


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

YFLMD - Giant Drag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeplin Song - Courtney Love


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

April Skies - The Jesus And Mary Chain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Big Me - Foo Fighters


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Can You Hear Them? -- Ozzy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelion - Nicole Richie


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Everything's not lost - Coldplay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good love is on the way-John Mayer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Immigrant Song -Led Zeppelin


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good one jerg!!

Jumping Jack Flash-Rolling Stones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left of the Middle - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Makes Me Wanna Pray - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nashville Skyline Rag - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

On our way - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale September - Fiona Apple


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Quedate aqui - Salma Hayek


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Revelation (Mother Earth) -- Ozzy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Right Man - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Tom's Cabin - Warrant


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

War Within a Breath - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Young Hearts Run Free -kym mazelle


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zero Zero Ufo - Ramones


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

All I Want Is You - U2


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Blue Sunday - The Doors


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Closer - Travis


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dynamite - Tokyo Jihen


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Expecting to Fly - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fine Again - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go to Sleep - Lava Baby


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Christina Aguilera & some dude.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a Boy - The Who


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Be Free - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Landslide - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Natural Born Boy - Steve Vai


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O Salvation - Jet By Day


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Phenomenal Cat - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of New Orleans - Bon Jovi


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ready To Fall - Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still I Run - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This Suffering - Billy Talent


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Warning - The Notorious B.I.G


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipper Job - ZZ Top


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All Of My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Civilize the Universe -- Ozzy


----------



## Pure Maniak (Jul 27, 2008)

dream on- aerosmith


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Elenore - The Turtles


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Filipino Box Spring Hog - Tom Waits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Get Over It - okgo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Hacksaw Decapitation - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Infected - Bad Religion


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Japanese Gut Cake - Jig-Ai


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lifeguard Sleeping, Girl Drowning - Morrissey


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Never Understand - The Jesus and Marry Chain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Otherside - RHCP


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Patience -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Quick and to the Pointless - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Rat - The Wipers


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

San Tropez - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Virgin Tea - System Of A Down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walk Away - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Sweet Lips Say So Long - Burning Hearts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apple Suckling Tree - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cliffs Of Dover - Eric Johnson


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Do You Want to Dance? - John Lennon


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle - Nirvana


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Give me the night – George Benson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Sweet - Liz Phair


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Be Free - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Negative Creep - Nirvana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Psycho Holiday - Pantera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Questioningly - Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular Guy - Bif Naked


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Say What You Want To Say - Hit The Lights


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slow Down Baby - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This Is How It Goes - Billy Talent


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Underappreciated - Christina Aguilera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Vicar in a Tutu - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk All Over You - AC/DC


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Xerces - Deftones


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Big Brat - Phantom Planet


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Can I Kick It? - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dark Side of Aquarius -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

innervision - System Of A Down


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jamaica Jerk Off - Elton John


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Little Star - Stina Nordenstam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Monsters - Matchbook Romance


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

No Sleep 'till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

On My Own - Three Days Grace


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Pink Triangle - Weezer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Question - System Of A Down


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Showbiz - Muse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Wizard - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable Face - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Voices Of Violence - Billy Talent


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Washington Is Next! -- Megadeth


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-Offender - Blondie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Young Jaguar - Thee Michelle Gun Elephant


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You Wont See Me - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Big Blon' Baby - Jerry Lee Lewis

whoa...something messed up at SAS here. I made this post at 9:34, but it put it back here. And now...we're all out of order! lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwitter - Rammstein


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Boxers - Morrissey 

:con How did that happen?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

American Baby - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Bleary Eyed Duty - Woven Hand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chotee - Bif Naked


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Disappearing One - Chris Cornell


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Effervescing Elephant - Syd Barrett


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Fred Jones-Ben Folds


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel Free - Cream


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Megalomaniac - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Your Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

On A Plain - Nirvana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Phone Tap - Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Rewind - Sterophonics


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tears - Django Reinhardt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Visit - 311


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Venus - Television


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Away - Bree Sharp


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

X-files theme song :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You Don't Pull No Punches But You Don't Push The River - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

American Nightmare - Misfits


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Ben - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling You - Aqua


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Desire - Ozzy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Escape - Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For The Greater Good Of God -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Life - Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Got an Answer - Letter to Cleo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Jambi - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knuckle Down - Ani Difranco


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

L'Instant X - Mylene Farmer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Makes Me Wanna Pray - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice Boys - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Obviously Five Believers - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Prisoners Of Today - Billy Talent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock And Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sun And Steel -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tumbleweed - Afroman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Viva Forever - The Spice Girls


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

When The Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Know - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

@$$ like that - Eminem


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bloodfeast - Misfits


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do Ya - ELO


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Emotoinal Weather Report - Tom Waits


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fear Is The Key -- Iron Maiden


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Gin Soaked Boy - Tom Waits


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hesitating Beauty - Billy Bragg & Wilco


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Can't Wait to Get off Work - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Killers -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Last Caress - Misfits


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Makes Me Wanna Pray - Christina Aguilera


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never Walk Alone...A Call To Arms -- Megadeth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O Salvation - Jet By Day


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pasties and G-String - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Hollywood - The Corrs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here-Incubus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> Queen Of Hollywood - The Corrs


The prior post is out of alphabetical order so I'll do the one that comes after 'Q'.

Rejection -- Hydrogyn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Seek And Destroy - Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Train Of Consequences -- Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Girl - Fiona Apple


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We Are 138 - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-girlfriend - Bush


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Young At Heart - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro's Ascent - Alice Cooper


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

About You - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Come Down - The Pillows


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't Rock The Boat - Bob Marley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Everybody - Stabilo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Free Four - Pink Floyd


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Get Over It -- Lauren Harris


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hole In The Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I Turn To You - Christina Aguilera


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Judas Be My Guide -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kill Rock'n Roll - System of a Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Life's Not a Race - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nowhere fast-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Polly -- Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question - Moody Blues


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Fly - Misfits


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

She Just Wept - Starsailor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There For You - Flyleaf


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Uncle John's Band - Grateful Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vitamin-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worn Me Down - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Your Life -- Hydrogyn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Battlestar Scralatchtica-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Crash Into Me - Dave Matthews


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drive-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Forgiveme-Godsmack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Higher-Creed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Innervision - System Of A Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just a phase-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lollipop-Lil wayne


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice to know you-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Wasp - Misfits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Slither - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Talk shows on mute-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo-Godsmack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Touch - The Black Keys


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

(The) Zoo - Scorpions


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A Place In My Heart - Social Distortion


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Between Something and Nothing - The Ocean Blue


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cubert - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Magazine - Bree Sharp


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Flash of the Blade -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"H! Vltg3" Linkin Park


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Feel Fine - The Beatles


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Jerk It Out - The Caesars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king nothing-Metallica


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lithium -- Nirvana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Master and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not enough-Our Lady Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oracle - Kittie


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Pieces- Sum 41


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicksand-Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Light - The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sacrifical Bonfire - XTC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Wizard - Black Sabbath


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Up in The Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver-Slither


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What I Got - Sublime


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

X-Men theme song


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A Place In My Heart - Social Distortion


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad Liver and a Broken Heart - Tom Waits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Changes - Black Sabbath


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Faithfull - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Habit - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Indifference - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lollipop (Candyman) - Aqua


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

New Boobs - NOFX


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pantomine-Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queer - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rambling Rose-Natking Cole


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

See Emily Play - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There for You - Flyleaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under my Umbrella-Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"vapor Trail"
- Crystal method


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful Life - Ace Of Base


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Xpander - Sasha...


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

You Never Can Tell - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Mouth Angel - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

All You Good Good People - Embrace


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Daddy's little girl" - Frankie J


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fault Test - Erase Errata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Ahead - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am whatever I say I am - Eminem


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Joga - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Me To The Curb - The Dollyrots


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Last Nite - The Strokes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Miracle - Oceanlab


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Narc - Interpol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One More Pill - Stabilo


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

PDA - Interpol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Wasp - Misfits


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Red Light - The Strokes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Something I Learned Today - Husker Du


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Valley of Tears - Buddy Holly


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Would - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zittly Van Zittles - Adam Sandler


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Alley Cat - Chet Atkins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Need a Reason - Beth Orton


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eight mile - Eminem


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Feel Flows - Beach Boys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass-Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

House of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I Can't Get Over You - The Monks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing-Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lies - Billy Talent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula-Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ocean Breathes Salty - Modest Mouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pistola-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Control - Jurassic 5


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ridin' Dirty - Chamillionaire :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stellar-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This Is How It Goes - Billy Talent


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We are 138 - Misfits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All Of My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Crash on the Levee - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Drive - Incubus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

End Of Time - Mika Miko


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Flawed Design - Stabilo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Galaxy Is Gay - Butchies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Come The Snakes - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Jack the ripper"
ll cool j


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kashmir-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Long As I Can See The Light - CCR


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Northern lights- Kenny G


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

On Our Way - Christina Aguilera


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

phenomena- the yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Queerion - Tracy and The Plastics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sick sad little world-Incubus


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Talking to My Angel - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Valentine - Delays


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Vasoline" -Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Why Not - Hilary Duff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Still Be Free - Savage Garden


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zion Train - Bob Marley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Agoraphobia-Incubus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Moving Units


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle Of Light - Ani Difranco


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Deadly Passion -- Hydrogyn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel To Believe - Beth Orton


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Girls and Boys - Blur


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hilikus-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can't Make You Love Me - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jam - micheal jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let the kids grow-Master P


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Never You Done That -- General Public


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opiate - Tool


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Phantom Of The Opera -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen Of The Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roll, Roll-504 Boyz Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Second Wind - Tracy Bonham


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the rainbow bridge - amazing yvette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable-Nat KIng Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We are gonna make it-Jadakiss


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

xanthippe - the hemline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your New Cuckoo - The Cardigans


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Crow Left Of The Murder-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ball And Chain - Social Distortion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Die, Die My Darling - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

F**k Authority - Pennywise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greed-Godsmack


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll Be Home For Christmas-TonyBennett


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kashmir-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Living In The Shadows - Billy Talent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Favourite Things-Tony Bennett


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Needles - System Of A Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OTannenbaum-Nat King COle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Rodeo - Alice In Chains


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock 'N' Roll Doctor - Black Sabbath


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santa Claus is Comin' To Town-Tony Bennett


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Used Up-Injected


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Vegetable - Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wobble Wobble-Master P -504 Boyz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterdays -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bore Me - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

car - built to spill


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Drop it like it's hot - Snoop Dogg


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

"end, the" - the doors


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Free Fallin' - Tom Petty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gasoline-Seether


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Halftime - Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joga - Bjork


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Marmalade


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Medicated Magdalene - Michelle Malone How's htat for mmm's


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

"poison" - alice cooper


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Question Of Time - Depeche Mode


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine-Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Under The Sea - Little Mermaid


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Va-Va-Voom - Sassy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We Are 138 - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah - The Quails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Attitude - Misfits


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Caroline No - The Beach Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

E=MC2 - Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G.O.L.D.E.N. by JIN


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

House of Cards - Radiohead

(i love this song)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish You Were Here-Incubus


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Jumper -Third Eye Blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just One Of Those Things - Fiona Apple


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Killing me softly- by different artists


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Leech-Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Need To Argue - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

O Holy Night-Nat King Cole


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pretty Tied Up -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Riot- Three Days Grace


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The First Noel- Nat King Cole


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Uncle Remus - Frank Zappa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo Child (slight return) -Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wolf - Veruca Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X- Xzibit


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Sign - Babylon Zoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Adeste Fideles- Nat King Cole


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Do Ya Thang- Ice Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

For Your Life - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Indigo Eyes" by Peter Murphy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel Of The Summertime - Audioslave


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing- Metallica


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Le Disko - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Moonlight Serenade-The Glenn Miller


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Never Ending Story - Limahl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Once - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pop Lockin'- Silkk The Shocker


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Question! - System of a Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Roulette - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorrow - Flyleaf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

To Live Is To Die - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under My Umbrella- Incubus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Vespers Song -- Hydrogyn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Walk Away- Filter


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

zyx - they might be giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

American Cliche' - Filter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Columind - Filter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Feels Wrong - Bree Sharp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galaxy Song - Bree Sharp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Here In My Room- Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Go To Sleep - The Pretenders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just A Phase- Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No Way - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Twisted Me - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Road - Nick Drake


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

She Didn't Know - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's A Price To Pay - Afroman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why Go - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're Gonna Leave - Stephen Marley


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zurich Is Stained - Pavement


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Escape - Metallica


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuel - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guttermouth - Bree Sharp


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Highway Star


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Killing in the name - RATM


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Oh My - Aqua


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

One Drop - Bob Marley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen B*tch - David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stronger- Kayne West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This One's Mine - Patti Rothberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Untill It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wasting My Hate - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstacey Jones - Dru Hill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Walk Away - Filter


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ain't My ***** - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...........


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

DOA - Foo Fighters


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

............


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Fight for Your Right--Beastie Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hustler--Simian Mobile Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Another Life - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Life Wasted - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Long Walk To Jail - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out Of My Head - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Q-ball - Sublime


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

(we skipped O)

oh caminho- bebel gilberto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runaway Train - Tom Petty


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Shout--Lulu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Outlaw Torn - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Die - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Virgin Tea - System Of A Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Where Do We Go From Here - Filter


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

X-Static-Foo Fighters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yall Heard Of Me - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zelda - Farewell


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All Of Her Life She Has Wanted To Fly - Von Iva


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

color bars elliott smith


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Fond Farewell- Elliot Smith


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Good Things - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hungry Eyes-Eric Carmen


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I Wanna Be Your Joey Ramone - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Him When He's Down - Offspring


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Milkshake 'n Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One Beat - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Prisstina - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wow how did I get Q again... hmm lets see

Qu Ai- Wang Lee Hom


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

Rocket - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sympathy - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Tangerine-Led Zeppelin


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

u dont want dat - petey pablo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulnerable - Roxette


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Was It A Lie? - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Youth Decay - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zak And Sara - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

All that she wants is another baby...... Ace of Base


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Back From The Edge -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

C'est La Vie - L'Arc en Ciel


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Domino - Van Morrison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Executive Thug - Silkk The Shocker


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Far Away - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl On A Train - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Haters - Silkk The Shocker


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

It wasn't enough - Good Charlotte x__x


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jang A Lang - St. Lunatics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep On Growing - Sheryl Crow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking Down - Audiovent


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Mr. Jones - Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing To Prove - Lonestar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Off The Heezy - Tyrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Petit Poulet - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Quand nos jours--Jules Massenet


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Rebel Rebel - David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So I Quit - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains - Jill Sobule


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

v 12 cadillac - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When The Water Falls - Collective Soul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X - Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lucky Day In Hell - Eels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

About You - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful Addiction - Audiovent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Carolina Shout - Chat Atkins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dazz- Brick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Funny Guy - Silkk The Shocker


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Ganja - Meet Me At The Pub


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Stuck - Ludacris


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Got You - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just A Baby Boy - Tyrese


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Live And Learn by The Cardigans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Long Walk To Jail - Filter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Needles - System Of A Down


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Old No. 7 - Devil Makes Three


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Quizas, Quizas, Quizas - Nat King Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rambling Rose - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid Girl - Garbage


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Teenage Dirtbag - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undeniable - Leann Rimes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_What Jail is Like_ - Afghan Whigs


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Xerces - Deftones


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Z.Z.'s Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dunk - Depapepe


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fairies wear Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Hard To Explain - The Strokes


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Come Lately - Catatonia


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

karma police - radiohead


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No Regrets - Case


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

On Our Way - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Fly - Misfits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sarah Yellin' - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Down to the Infirmary - Cracker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Underwater Silence - Audiovent


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Voices Of Violence - Billy Talent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're Only Human - Bleached Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Each Time - Ani Difranco


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zomby Woof - Frank Zappa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blame Yourself - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Criminal Minded - C -Murder


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Day In The Life - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter From The East - Jewel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Honky Tonk Women - Rolling Stones


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Jenny - Flight Of The Conchords


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kind of a Drag - The Buckinghams


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Down - Bif Naked


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Memory - Barbara Streisand


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

National Anthem - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Lips Are Sealed - Wild Orchid


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Purple Rain - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter - Fuel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ready- The Black Rob Report


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Special K - Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Missing - Filter


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Us & Them" - Pink Floyd


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Whistling In The Dark - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-amount Of Words - Blue October


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

edit: wrrrrrrrrrrong thread. sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything I Wanted - The Bangles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frizzle Fry - Primus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hole In The Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Understand Anything - Everything But The Girl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Know Now Then - Ani Difranco


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Live Your Life - T.I. ft Rihanna (yes )


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Man Of Sorrows -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Na Na Na - Silkk The Shocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Friend - Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Wasp - Misfits


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Rainbows - Dennis Wilson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Story Of My Life - Social Distortion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trickle Down - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Grow Up - Garbage


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zombie Ritual -Death


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Friend - Aqua


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Captive Honor - Megadeth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Do The Evolution - Pearl Jam


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find The Right Man - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu- Tang Clan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Don't Get Better - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Low - Foo Fighters


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More - Naked Beggars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM's Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Air - Everclear


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Retreat! The Most Familiar - Erase Errata


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

State Of Love And Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Taiyed - 311


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Uncle Remus - Frank Zappa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo- Godsmack


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Worlds Greatest Haircut - Kaia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You're No Rock n' Roll Fun - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zero the Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

AA XXX - Peaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Blue Sedan - Modest Mouse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Crash Into Me - Dave Matthews


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damn, Kyaa!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sure.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

follow the light - Travis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass- Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half - Soundgarden


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I Like ****ing - Bikini Kill


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kewl Beans - me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Me Put My Love Into You - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

One More Cup Of Coffee - Bob Dylan


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Glad you liked that ^^^^^

Pigs (Three Different Ones) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rejection -- Hydrogyn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ton Of Bricks -- Metal Church


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Got A Problem? - Ludacris


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Christmas - The Sinatra Christmas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

yellow submarine - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Broken, Beat & Scarred - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drift & Die - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

El Condor Pasa - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Faith Of Our Fathers - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden Of Simple - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Have It All - Foo Fighters


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm So Tired - The Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kill the king - Rainbow


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lies - Billy Talent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never Talking To You Again - Husker Du


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Over The Wall - Testament


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Promise - Eve 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Rodeo - Alice In Chains


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Fly - Misfits


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Same Sad Song - Von Iva


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Tambourine Man


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Under the sun - black sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verdi Cries - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Way Over Yonder in the Minor Key - Billy Bragg & Wilco (and I think Natalie Merchant is in there)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Xpander - Sasha ...(The only X song I know of :stu)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeplin Song - Courtney Love


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

American Boy - Estelle ft. Kanye West


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bike - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Count Me Out - Starcrasher


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dig For Fire - The Pixies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Footsteps" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl In Your Dreams - M2M


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

How to Disappear Completely - Radiohead


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It's a mistake.-Men at Work


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - Ac/Dc


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

King Tut - Steve Martain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Inside - Aerosmith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM's Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigeons And Crumbs - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Save Me From Myself - Christina Aguilera


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The Council - Team Dresch


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtue - Ani Difranco


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

While my guitar gently weeps - George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo - Fall Out Boy


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yah mo be there - James Ingram, Michael McDonald


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

All Right Now - Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beware! Criminal - Incubus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't Get Enough - Bad Company


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Goin' Out West - Tom Waits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Horn - Nick Drake


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm Down - The Beatles


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knuckle Down - Ani Difranco


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

La Grange - ZZ Top


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Main Street Breakdown - Chet Atkins


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Once - Pearl Jam


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Purple Haze - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen Of The Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ramblin Man - Allman Brothers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seem Like A Thug - Silkk The Shocker


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The Ocean - Led Zepplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undeniable - Leann Rimes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Victim Of Love - The Eagles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

x-files - television show theme music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Had Time - Ani Difranco


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zomby Woof - Frank Zappa


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Abandoned Love - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bohemian Raphsody - Queen


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

"Careless Love" by $100


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Deep - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earth To Bella, Pt.1 - Incubus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

edit: damn! you're fast.

F song (looking, hold on!)

edit:

*F*in - Jaguares

the game may continue!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Go - Pearl Jam


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Rearviewmirror" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halloween - Aqua


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

"Loki" by Donald Byrd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Minerva - Deftones


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Once Upon a Time - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Purple Haze - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(The) Queen is Dead - The Smiths


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ramblin Man - Allman Brothers


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Something - The Beatles


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Takin Care Of Business - BTO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Girl - Fiona Apple


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Visions - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wouldn't It Be Nice - The Beach Boys


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

X-ray eyes - Cacophony


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Eaters - Faith No More


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Billion Dollar Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat scratch fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Drive My Car - Beatles


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Evil Eye - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Funk 49 - Joe Walsh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goliath - The Mars Volta


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Joe - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Represent - C - Murder


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Julia - Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make It Easy For Me - Wild Orchid


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) - Beatles


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Outshined - Sound Garden


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pudding Time - Primus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Queen Of The Winter Night - Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Solitude - Candlemass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tokyo Girl - Ace Of Base


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Up To Me - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Wires - XTC


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

All Mixed Up - 311


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bleeding Me - Metallica


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Comin Home - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Gone - Fiona Apple


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Here - Pavement


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I Cant - 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk-off - Tool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving Babylon - Bad Brains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Life - C - Murder


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Oh! You Pretty Things" - David Bowie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Paul Revere - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen And Lady - Buju Banton


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Run Run Run - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Under My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Vacation - Go Go's


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

We Can Work It out - Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X- Xzbit


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

You And I - Stevie Wonder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

As - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ballbreaker - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Criminal Minded - C - Murder


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Do - M2M


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Feel - Syd Barrett


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

God Damn Job - The Replacements


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"How I Got Over" - Clara Ward


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Joga - Bjork


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kill the king - Megadeth


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Lump - Presidents of the USA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mele Kalikimaka - Bing Crosby


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No More Tears - Ozzy


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh My My, Oh My My - Ringo Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photographic - Depeche Mode


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Questions- Jack Johnson


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Riot Nrrrd - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superhero - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Joy Of Life - Kenny G


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Unfailing Love-Chris Tomlin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vital Transformation - The Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weight Of The World - Evanescence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You and I - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeroes And Ones - Prodigy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"All the Things You Are" - Jerome Kern, Oscar Hammerstein


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Blazing Arrow - Blackalicious


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Comin Home - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fatal Tragedy - Dream Theater


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Gardening at Night" - R.E.M.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

"Halber Mensch" by Einstürzende Neubauten


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Insane - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jupiter - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kiss The Girl - The Little Mermaid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lotus Feet - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Life - C- Murder


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No Man - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Scratch - The Distillers


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Prayer For a Friend- Casting Crowns


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queer - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reach - Collective Soul


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Skin- Rascall Flatts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Trash - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly In The Morning - Faith No More


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Valhalla - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"What a Man" - Linda Lyndell


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Take Me Home - Leann Rimes


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A 2nd Chance - C - Murder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't Think You Wanna - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electra Made Me Blind - Everclear


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Frankenstien - Edger Winter


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Giraffe - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Heartbreaker - Led Zepplin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Jumpin' Punkins" - Mercer Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Moving On - Savage Garden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lush Life" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Motorway To Roswell -Pixies


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One - Metallica


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Wasp - Misfits


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rock and Roll Hoochie Coo - Edgar Winter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Standing In The Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The End - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Victory - Kool And The Gang


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Gonna Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You and Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Zero" - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All I Know - Screaming Trees


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Crazy On You - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B Hawkins


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Golden Slumbers - Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Hold On I'm Comin'" - Sam & Dave


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kiss On My List - Hall & Oates


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

N.I.B. - Black Sabbath


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

One More Time - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantined - Getaway Plan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock And Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

She Came In Through The Bathroom Window - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Under My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Voices Of Violence - Billy Talent


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

We Can Work It Out - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

You Never Give Me My Money - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

American Pie - Don Mclean


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Better Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Come Together - Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Elected - Alice Cooper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her - Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hang - Matchbox 20


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ummm

Jigsaw Puzzle - Rolling Stones


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

KIKI the Pixy - The Birthday

(i luv this band!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Song - The Cardigans


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Montana - Frank Zappa


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Never No Lament" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One Beat - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

One is the Loneliest Number-Three Dog Night


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

oops


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Papa Was A Rolling Stone-Sly and The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Mechanics - Chiodos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stalker - Audiovent


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Tyrant - Judas Priest


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Undenied - Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Where The Wild Things Are - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

You Belong to Me - i don't know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zittly Van Zittles - Adam Sandler


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Accidents Will Happen - Elvis Costello


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Conversate - Case


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye" - Cole Porter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fragile (Free) - Maria Mena


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Green Onions" - Booker T & the MGs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm Your Puppet" - James & Bobby Purify


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Last Of The Steam-Powered Trains - The Kinks


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Of The Long Knives - AC/DC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Osage Stomp" - Bob Wills


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Psycho - System Of A Down


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Question!-System of a Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Roulette - System Of A Down


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Soldier Side-System of a Down
 ..heehee


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Toxicity - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Vegetables - Beach Boys

_I love you most of all, my favourite vegetable..._


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to My Nightmare-Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XYU - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You Send Me" - Sam Cooke


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust-David Bowie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Animal - Pearl Jam


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bury Me In Black-My Chemical Romance


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Change The World - Eric Clapton


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Damage, Inc.-Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Escape - Metallica


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

For Whom the Bell Tolls-Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Ran Over The Taco Bell Dog - Cheech And Chong


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Milkshake 'n Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nike-A-Go-Go - Misfits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pinch Me - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Queerion - Tracy and The Plastics


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Ride The Lightning" - Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

She Didn't Know - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To The Teeth - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ven Conmigo - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why Go - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"You or Your Memory" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Zak and Sara - Ben Folds


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Attitude - Misfits


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Card - Bob Marley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Time Is Here - A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dirty Water - The Standells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elmo's Got A Gun - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Footsteps - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Under - Evanesence


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im Shinin - Master P


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Louisiana - Randy Newman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Numb - Starcrasher


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

One-Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Porch - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of A Royal Badness - Queen Latifah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket To Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Unite - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victor - Blondie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When Im Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - Something With Numbers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alive - Pearl jam


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Criminal Minded - C - Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face Pollution - Soundgarden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gimme Your Money Please - BTO


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Goodbye - Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Inner Light Spectrum - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Knights - Minus the Bear


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Leash - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No Resistance - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One by One - Chumbawamba


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Pyramid Song - Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiza, Quiza, Quiza, - Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Carlos - Los Umbrellos


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Stupid Girl - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tummy Tum Tum - The Dollyrots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Up On the Roof" - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Why Don't We Do It In The Road? - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Skipping X because it's stupid...

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Sign - Babylon Zoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo- Pavarotti Luciano


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Bike" - Pink Floyd


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Cat Scratch Fever-Ted Nugent


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dust My Broom - Elmore James


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Eat It- Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Times - Chic


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Honeysuckle Rose" - Fats Waller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironic - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Julia - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Kids Are Alright - The Who


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lonely Highway" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

On The Hood - Matt Mays and El Torpedo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Please Mister Postman" - The Marvelettes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - *Q*ueen Jane Approximately


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Release - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Starting All Over Again" - Mel & Tim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Sheila - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Upon a Golden Horse - Page & Plant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vernie - Blind Melon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Two - Ol' Dirty *******


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Candy Says" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Footsteps - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goliath - The Mars Volta


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Irresistible Force - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

King Klick - Kottonmouth Kings

I don't like KMK at all lol..but that's the only k song I could think of..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Krinkle - Primus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Opus Pocus - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Queen of Dreams - Strawbs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rammstein - Rammstein


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Times Of Trouble - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vaccination Scar - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X - Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Got That Right - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Zombies - The Trucks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birds Of Prey - Von Iva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadwood - Garbage


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Electric Head, Pt. 2 (The Ecstacy) - White Zombie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grassroots - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I've Been Tired - Pixies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack And Jill - Glenn Miller


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kidding Ourselves - Stabilo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let Me Luv U - Chingy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made Of Stone - The Stone Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nike Aurr's & Crispy Tee's - Chingy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ory's Creole Trombone" - Louis Armstrong


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Queen Elvis" - Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Resigned - Blur


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Somebody Nobody Wants" - Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Troubled Mind - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Up the Hill Backwards - David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vitamin - Incubus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Who Knows Where the Time Goes?" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier And Honor - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You Oughta Know -- Alanis Morissette


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zion Train - Bob Marley...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Through The Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bounce That - Chingy


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Chemical World - Blur


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dark Star - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Fell on Black Days" - Soundgarden


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Gimme back my bullets - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartstopper - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Living on the edge - Aerosmith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mood Indigo - Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Is A Promise - Fiona Apple


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Over the Mountain - Ozzy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Prisstina - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter - Fuel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ridin' In My Car - NRBQ


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Save Me From Myself - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Fool - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Unintended - Muse


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Valley of the Damned - Dragonforce


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Welcome to the Boomtown" - David and David


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

A Little Rain - Tom Waits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Brand New Kicks - Chingy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold - Corinna Fugate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing All Right With The Boys - Joan Jett


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - *E*verything Goes to Hell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fox in the Snow - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Up - 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway Patrol - Junior Brown


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It Ain't Me Babe - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Killing in the name of - Rage Aganist the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let It Be Love - Twister Alley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Matty Groves - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Say Die - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Over the Wall - Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Control - Jurassic 5


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ruby, My Dear - Thelonious Monk


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Sugar on My Tongue - Talking Heads


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket To Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Love - Eels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whenever You Need Somebody - Rick Astley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - m.i.a.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - *Z*e Newie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright - Bob Woodruff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Cannon Ball - The Breeders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emotional Thing - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fly - Nick Drake


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello, Hello - Ace Of Base


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Indifference - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - *J*upiter's Lament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep 'Em Separated - Offspring


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LaLa - Von Iva


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No Regrets - Case


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

One More Hour - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantined - Getaway Plan


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ridiculous Thoughts - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Supermodel - Jill Sobule


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

These Dreams Of You - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(*W*) Can't Take My Eyes Off of You - Lauryn Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Young And Innocent Days - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zealots - The Fugees


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Alberta #1 - Bob Dylan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Back of Your Head" - Cat Power


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't Take My Eyes Off of You - Lauryn Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Haircut - Beck


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Everywhere And Allover - Lali Puna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Firewalker - Liz Phair


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Good Vibrations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hickory Wind - BR5-49


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Might Be Wrong - Radiohead


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

jabberstroker - guided by voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knuckle Down - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loose Booty - Juvenile


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Uyama Hiroto - *N*ightwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Town New - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Proxima Centauri - At the Drive-In


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queer - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain When I Die - Alice In Chains


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Shore Leave - Tom Waits


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cansei De Ser Sexy - *T*his Month, Day 10


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

arcade fire - une annee sans lumiere


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vital Transformation - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Strokes - *W*alk On The Wild Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're The Wish You Are I Had - XTC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr Song - RHCP


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Around The Bend - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Believe - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cut - Plumb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Drive - Incubus


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hash Pipe - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Own Eyes - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2pac - Keep Ya Head Up

Some say the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice
I say the darker the flesh then the deeper the roots


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Loser - Beck


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bee Gees - More Than A Woman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing As It Seems - Pearl Jam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Steve Vai - Oooo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fleet Foxes - Quiet Houses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rammstein - Rammstein


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Samhain - Samhain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Times of Trouble - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pearl Jam - U


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vaccination Scar - The Tragically Hip


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ROSSO - Wall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tsutchie - Yet? Why not?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Jesus And Mary Chain - April Skies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bulls On Parade - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lauryn Hill - Cant take my eyes off of you


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Damaged - Plumb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fortunate Son - CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Game On - Catatonia


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Your Game - TLC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Major Tom - Peter Schilling


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never Talking To You Again - Husker Du


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Orgasm Addict - Buzzcocks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Fly - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday Never Comes - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ven Conmigo - Christina Aguilera


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Who's Making Love" - Johnnie Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-girlfriend - Bush


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Can Do - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bamboleo - Gipsy Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closer to You - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Down by the Seaside - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

F??

Fire down Below - Bette Midler

Sorry, I thought it was what are you listening to.

Make you Crazy
Brett Dennen


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Blue - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kings Of The Highway - Chris Isaak


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Let Down - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Porque Te Vas - Jeanette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Rodeo - Alice in Chains


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Raw Power - Iggy & The Stooges


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Small - Portishead


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Trapped Under Ice-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Salty - Aerosmith


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vital Transformation - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where is the love? - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Glasses - Maria Mena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Applied Science - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bluebird - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Calm Like A Bomb - RATM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earthcrosser - Veruca Salt


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Floyd The Barber - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage Cans - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hang - Matchbox 20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I Saw You In A Movie - Heather Nova


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ken's Song - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Laid so Low (Tears roll down) - Tears for fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mississippi - Afroman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One and the Same - Audioslave


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rats - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday Morning After - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unity - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Are They To Say - Leah Andreone


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Meant For Me - Jewel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

A Forest - The Cure


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chotee - Bif Naked


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - Dead Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enid - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Footsteps - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get It While You Can - Linda Perry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside Out - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My December - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napoleon - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Original Fire - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Problem Child - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen Wasp - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rush Hour - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tymps (The Sick in the Head Song) - Fiona Apple


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Use Of Time - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What's Going On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Use Of Time - 311


D:

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Y Control - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All Mixed Up - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Come Over - Adina Howard


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

California - Unified Theory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Man's Curve - Jan & Dean


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Everlong-Foo Fighters


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Falling by the wayside - Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Get Off of My Cloud-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holyman - Blind Melon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

In My Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Josephine - Brandi Carlile


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Kung Fu Fighting-Carl Douglas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

La Grange - ZZ Top


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mystery Juice-Sean Lennon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Old Brown Shoe-The Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Radio Ga Ga-Queen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thomas - A Perfect Circle


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Uptown Girl-Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valhalla - Black Sabbath


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Whiskey in the Jar-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

All You Need is Love-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Six String - Dressy Bessy


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Call Me-Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Good - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Embryo-Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fifty Years After The Fair - Aimee Mann


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ratatat - Gipsy Threat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ice Ice Baby -- Vanilla Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jezebel - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movie Star - Cracker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Night and Day - Joe Pass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Original Fire - Audioslave


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Pain - The Cramps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Fly - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seed to a Tree - Blind Melon


----------



## Bowman (Dec 2, 2008)

The darkest star - depeche mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Voodoo Chile -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watchmaker - Excuse 17


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstacey Jones - Dru Hill


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Touch - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All My Friends Are Dead - Turbonegro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck - Dressy Bessy


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't Stand Me Now - Libertines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Need a Reason - Beth Orton


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Electronic Performers - AIR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Fired - Excuse 17


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Grace, Don't Wait! - The Coronas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Step and a Tumble - Abra Moore


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob Marley's Chain - Aimee Mann


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

K. 313 --> Flute Concerto no. 1 in G major - Mozart 

I know that's a cheesy tactic, but I couldn't think of anything...


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Layla by Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Moon My Man - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Your Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh Carol --- Neil Sedaka


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rats - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shades Of Grey - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

The Shape of Things - The Yardbirds


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanishing - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

W - 16 Horsepower


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeat's Grave - The Cranberries


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chile Peppers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Animal - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brodels - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cochise - Audioslave


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Everybody Hurts - REM


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frizzle Fry - Primus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jelly Jungle - Lemon Pipers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killing In The Name - RATM


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla - Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Motorbreath - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice Guys - Halo Friendlies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Rain - David Hasselhoff


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

replica - fear factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silicon World - Eiffel 65


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Bends - Radiohead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtue - Ani Difranco


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

What She Said - The Smiths


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Year Zero - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Across the Universe - Fiona Apple


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Barracuda - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemical Smile - Everclear


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Daughter" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Bif Naked


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Footsteps - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Song - Beth Orton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard Road - Sam Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island - Heather Nova


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jingo - Santana


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kuromi Punk -- Takeuchi Junko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Sister - Jewel


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only One Too - Jewel


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet Sea - Susumu Hirasawa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riddles - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sunday Morning - Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touch Me With Your Love - Beth Orton


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus of the Mind - Heather Nova


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

You Take My Breath Away -- Sarah Brightman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

All Along the Watchtower -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Blue Moon- The Marcels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can-O-Corn - Coolio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dust In The Win - Kansas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Feels Wrong - Bree Shaarp


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Forever Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Goin' to Acapulco - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello - Poe


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't stand myself - James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jukebox - Ani Difranco


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kid A - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Uncommon - Jewel


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Morning Bell - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - Kittie


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pessimist - Tat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantined - Getaway Plan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rival - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Six - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tremor Christ - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War of Nerves - All Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - m.i.a.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You First Believed - Hoku


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

'Zat You, Santa Claus? by Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Boy - Juliette and the Licks


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

buzzbuzz- buzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cling - Days of the New


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Ahead - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Graveyard - Butthole Surfers


----------



## PhocusMind (Nov 30, 2008)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Light of It All - Abra Moore


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Just Like Heaven- The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Me to the Curb - The Dollyrots


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Lovesong- The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss World - Hole


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nowhere Man -- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out in the Streets - Blondie


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Polly" - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Return Of The Rat - Wipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Points - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This Town - Green River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vampira - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Away - Bree Sharp


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Xanadu by Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You - Candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> You - Candlebox


I listened to their cd yesterday. 

Zapatos Viejos - Gloria Trevi


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

And I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decide - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Explode - The Cardigans


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fake It -- Seether


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Graveyard - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heal - Heather Nova


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Wait - Blues Traveler


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kitty Empire - Big Black


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Turn - Jaded


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Not A Lot To Save - Gruntruck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Piece Topless Bathing Suit - Jan & Dean


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Patty Lee - Les Savy Fav


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter - Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remembering Tonight - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

She's Not There- The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through the Rain - Cinderella


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Unholy Confessions -- A7X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of Chrome - Cypress Hill


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Womanizer - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X~dame~ - Tackey & Tsubasa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes We Can - Barack Obama :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zauber - Geist


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

A Whole New World -- from the Aladdin movie <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bounce - Art Garfunkel


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Clear hearts grey flowers - Jack Off Jill

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dilate - Ani Difranco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

El Condor Pasa - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father Lucifer - Tori Amos


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Get off of My Cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

If I Had a Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob Marley's Chain - Aimee Mann


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokomo - Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's All Get Drunk - Afroman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move Over - Cinderella


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Not For You - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over the Mountains - Eisley


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pyramid Song - Radiohead


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Place - Lava Baby


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Send in the Clowns - Sondheim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Dreadful Life - Kay Hanley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Underground - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

White Man in Hammersmith Palais - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Your Rain -- Akira Yamoaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

All is Full of Love - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe (2 AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Feel Like Cryin' - Abra Moore


----------



## fortysixand2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Exile - Soilwork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Owed - Blues Traveler


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gloomy Sunday - Billie Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate to Feel - Alice in Chains


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Want To Tell You - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel of the Summertime - Audioslave


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kingfish - Randy Newman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Large in the Margin - 311


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mailman, Bring Me No More Blue - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Novacane - Beck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One Word - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Palmdale - Afroman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quadrophenia - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock My World - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Swing Guitars - Django Reinhardt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temporary Visitors - Diana Anaid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unity - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Walking in the Sun - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You Know You Know - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Asturias - Andres Segovia


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Beechwood Park - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come and Get Your Love - The Real McCoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Love - Meat Puppets


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Flick of the Wrist - Queen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Get Happy - Judy Garland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanky Panky - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Against I - Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

January - Bonnie Mckee


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

K-hole - cocorosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look So Pretty - Kittie


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

M.E.X.I.C.O. - The Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nosy Neighbor - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Opus Pocus - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Packing Blankets - Eels


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sold Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Terminal Current	5:21	American Heritage	Through The Age Of Quarrel...	Unclassifiable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to Know Her - Veruca Salt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vitamin - Incubus


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We Multiply	1:49	Aids Wolf	The Lovvers LP	Industrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Wires - XTC


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

You Dropped A Bomb On Me - The Gap Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Sign - Babylon Zoo


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Adultress' Punishment -- Riz Ortolani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulimic Beats - Catatonia


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Cold Turkey - John Lennon


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dubious-Dexys midnight runners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Angle - Ani Difranco


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Free As A Bird - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Adventure - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hearts on Fire - Gram Parsons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've Had It - Aimee Mann


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jelly Jungle (of Orange Marmalade) - Lemon Pipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Start - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss World - Hole


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Eyes - Naked Beggars


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Politician - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

River Man - Nick Drake


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Smokey Day - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Fat - Girly Freak Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of The Dolls - Generation X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-amount Of Words - Blue October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burning Up - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't Talk (Put Your Head on my Shoulder) - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel to Believe - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Me Now - Elastica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Lee - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kicking A Sailor In The Teeth	5:23	AMSyndicate	Empire	Alternative & Punk 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love, Pain and Happiness - Boxing Connie


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Good Man - Janis Joplin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen - Jack Frost


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweep - Los Umbrellos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugliest Girl In The World - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, Well - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Got a Lot to Answer For - Catatonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aerial Boundaries - Michael Hedges


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ballad Of A Thin Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chomp Samba - Amon Tobin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreamin' - Jaded


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Enemy of God - Kreator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Fired - Excuse 17


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Enough - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Tonight - Hole


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Isolation Years - Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julia - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady of the Flowers - Placebo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mysterons - Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No News - Lone Star


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

On And On And On - Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paulina - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Hades - Gate 9


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Ridin' With James Dean - Joat Jett


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Success - Mr. Lif


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tango Shoes - Bif Naked


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Village Green - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will You Still Love Me - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Eyes - Guster


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Yea! Heavy and a Bottle of Bread - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen Me Ban - S.H.E.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal - Ani Difranco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Birds of Fire - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Consequence of Sounds - Regina Spektor


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Disturbia - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eurodog - Whale


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddamn Devil - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inject the Venom - AC/DC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked Around - Grace Jones


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Lodi - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Skin - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Song (From Me to You) - Dressy Bessy


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

One Headlight - The Wallflowers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paper Planes - MIA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Air - Everclear


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scapegoat - Chumbawamba


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Umi Says - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of The Damned - Dragonforce


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to Jamrock - Damian Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandy - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Eaters - Faith No More


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Angeles - Elliot Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloke - Republica


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Candyman - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

dissolve and decay- hawthorne heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got a Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frozen Over - Captain Beyond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Once - Ani Difranco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy New Year - Camera Obscura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

John the Fisherman - Primus


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kamera - Wilco


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Lou - Rednex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paperdoll - Kittie


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Queen of Memphis - Confederate Railroad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramshackle - Beck


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Sara - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Touch Me I'm Sick - Mudhoney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Betty - Marie Digby


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vampira - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Way - Creed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are The Master - Bif Naked


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All These Colors - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bulldog Front - Fugazi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Bomb - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dust Devil - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody - Mr. President


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Forever Means - Green River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galapagos - Kay Hanley


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly - Cartel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagine - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

L.A. - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Heart - Garbage


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

New York - Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over It - Halo Friendlies


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

People Are Strange- The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Jesus - Skid Row


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sin City - Meredith Brooks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket To Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violator Girl - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-girlfriend - Bush


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You - Candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Signal - Fear Factory


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ain't Nothing To Do - Green River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brother John - Blues Traveler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candelabra Cadabra - Patti Rothberg


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dance with the Devil - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Sleeping - Mary Karlzen


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Forever - Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gigolo - Los Umbrellos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hero - Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iris - Live


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim, You Bore Me To Death - Grandaddy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Loving Me for Me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moments With Oliver - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing Better - The Postal Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Pop in an Oak - Rednex


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Positive Contact - Deltron 3030


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen and John - Good Riddance


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Remember - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Santa Monica - Everclear


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Trouble Is a Friend - Lenka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unchained Melody - Leann Rimes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Visit - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Away - Bree Sharp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Eyes - Guster


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Young and Insane" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

At the Chime of a City Clock - Nick Drake


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Black River Song	3:15	The Angels Of Light	We Are Him	Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go!) - Garbage


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dead Man's Curve - Jan and Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Foux du Fafa - Flight Of The Conchords


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Georgie Blue - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of Saturday Night - Mary Karlzen


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I Will Be There - Van Morrison


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Justified and Ancient by the KLF w/ Tammy Wynette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss The Rain - Billie Myers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let It Rock - Kenin Rudolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Adventurous - Rilo Kiley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once I Was Mighty - Martina Sorbara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Of Mind - H-blockx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry - Maria Mena


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Warmth - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Vanilla Sky - Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Sign - Lava Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Eyes - Guster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombie Zoo - Tom Petty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Art Lover" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between the 1 and the 9 - Patti Rothberg


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Chelsea Bridge" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead from the Waist Down - Catatonia


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eons - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faultline - Silverchair


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Give Thanks and Praises - Bad Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Is In Your Arms - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julia Dream - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Knights - Minus the Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lullaby - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

anonymid said:


> "Art Lover" - The Kinks


Nice! I'd forgotton about that creepy little song.

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

None Shall Pass - Aesop Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obsession - Los Umbrellos


----------



## nerozone84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Put It Behind You - Keane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Control - Jurassic 5


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Resolution - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stand In The Rain - Superchick


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Tell Me Why – Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbearably Blue - Gino Vannelli


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Vicar in a Tutu - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Away - Bree Sharp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X- Xzbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You - Candlebox


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Want - Abra Moore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bartender - T - Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dead Flowers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Empty Spaces - Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father of Mine - Everclear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass - Incubus


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

"Help Me I Am In Hell" - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infantile - Catatonia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karaoke Queen - Catatonia


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Umbrellas - Frank Zappa


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

Make Me Smile - Chicago


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Bounds - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pulling Me Back - Chingy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick And To The Pointless - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rock Like That - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Straight to the Man - The Stone Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Vibe - Maynard Ferguson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsent - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo - Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You're in Love With a Beautiful Woman - Dr. Hook


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Factor - Bingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Stand Here - Dressy Bessy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zappin - The Balloons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche - Heather Nova


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bring Back The Sun - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chady Saves the Day - Kay Hanley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Divided - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything That Could Have Been - Kittie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fling - Tyrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go! - Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Housekeepin' - Tyrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inconceivable - Leah Andreone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jungle Boogie - Kool And The Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knocks Me Off My Feet - Stevie Wonder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let It Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk It - Nirvana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never Change - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over You - Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Palabras De Mujer - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rosa - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Cold - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Te Quiero - Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncharted Hearts - Christopher Cross


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Fall in Love - Mr. President


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Care About Us - Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zat U Santa Claus - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around It - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Blurry - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Couldn't Find Another Man - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Come And Get Me - Jay-Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive You Home - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosty the Snowman - Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granada - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Come the Snakes - Crooked Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackknife Johnny - Alice Cooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep Takin' - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Me There - Blues Traveler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muita Bobeira - Luciana Souza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Your Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oil And Water - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Problem Child - Leah Andreone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Que Bonito Amor - Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resistance Song - Jill Sobule


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

She Came in Through the Bathroom Window - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Fast Driving - Lisa Loeb


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vrbana Bridge - Jill Sobule


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

When That Evening Sun Goes Down - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophobia - Aus Rotten


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Yesterday - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Both Hands - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams Are More Precious - Enya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Even Though - Case


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Falling - Nitin Sawhney


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Far - Beth Orton


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

In My Place- Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkhead - Alice in Chains


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Kings of the Wild Frontier - Adam & The Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely Day - Lit


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mother - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Orange Blossom Special" - Ervin T. Rouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoenix - Aimee Mann


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular Guy - Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunting Like My Daddy - Birdman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Little, Too Late - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Make Me Wanna - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I Drown - Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Shook Me All Night - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Mercedes - One Block Radius


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Changes - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Let Me Down - Bad Company


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everytime we say goodbye - Cole Porter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face Of The Earth - Days of the New


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Going Down In Flames - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Hoodoo Voodoo - Billy Bragg & Wilco


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

it must be love- madness


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Believing - Badfinger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love My Life - Case


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice 'N' Easy - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ode To Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick, Painless And Easy - Ivy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sail To The Moon - Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tell Me Something Good - Rufus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly In The Morning - Faith No More


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo - Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagon Ride Return - Modest Mouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Xzbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Know You're Right - Nirvana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deevel - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bounce That - Chingy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Catcher In The Rye -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Dimension - Wolfmother


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass - Incubus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Heartsong" - Fred Hersch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish you were you here - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter - Jewel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Among The Ruins - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Life - C- Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Of The Long Knives - AC/DC


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

One Too Many Mornings - Bob Dylan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Phat Rabbit - Ludacris


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Queen Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet Thing - Chaka Khan & Rufus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Te Quiero - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Heaven's Skies - Collective Soul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo - Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When All Hope Is Gone - Godkiller


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

" X - Girlfriend " by mariah carey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yappin - Master P


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*Z*enith" by Swollen Members


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*B*.i.b.l.e. (basic instructions before leaving earth)" by GZA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"D.S." by michael jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Faces - Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Game Over - Paul Wall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Heaven - DJ Sammy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hate Myself For Loving You - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jungle Fever - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Your Freedom Goodbye - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Lump - The PUSA


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mercy - Wire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Near You Always - Jewel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Off He Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Porch" Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"R U Still down?" 2pac


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sandy - Wellwater Conspiracy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Take control - weezer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Up Front - Wipers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Valentine's day
linkin park


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Where is my Mind? - Pixies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WOE world of entertianment
jurassic 5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X- Xzibit


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

You Found Me - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Angel from the Coast - Thin Lizzy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bring Me Down - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Concrete Angel - Martina McBride


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Evil Angel - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Galang - M.I.A.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Here To Go - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel you - 3 doors down


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Jungle Love - The Time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking For Love - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make yourself - Incubus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean Blue - Alphabeat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fade - Feeder


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Realize - Colbie Callait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too Little Too Late - Jojo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under A Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo- Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Don't You Love Me? - Alice Cooper


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You Win Again - Hank Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero The Hero - Black Sabbath


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Air Guitar - The Fed Pennies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bodily - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Crumble - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Dearest - Buddy Holly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo- Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Island - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guerrila Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Day Closing - Portishead


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"I Am The Law" ===== Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkhead - Alice in Chains


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kicking my Heart Around ----- Black Crowes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is A Lie - Great White


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mechanix ----- Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None Of Your Business - Salt N Pepa


----------



## Snowy (Jan 2, 2009)

Ode to my family - The Cranberries


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Phantom Lord ---- metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter - Fuel


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunting Like My Daddy - Bird Man ft Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's Not Really Funny - Eels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valleys Of Valhalla - Gino Vannelli


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We Got The Beat - The Go Go's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Eyes - Guster


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You - Eater


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Know - Field Mob


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Burn it Clean - Mudhoney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Box - Guttermouth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Devil Girl - The Fed Pennies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foiled Again - Eve 6


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gigantic - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Little One - Glen Campbell


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's So Obvious - Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Another Neon Night - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

La Mer - Django Reinhardt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make yourself - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice Streets Above - Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Last Night - Better Than Ezra


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Hades - Gate 9


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Romeo - Wipers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Si Nos Dejan - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tumbleweed - Afroman


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegas - Sara Bareilles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wasted Years -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

You Suck - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zachary And Jennifer - John Denver


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda - Aisha Duo


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Beetlebum - Blur


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

circles - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decree - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy, The - Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Front Row - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hittin A Wall - Skid Row


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Inside a box - The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just One Of Those Things - Fiona Apple


----------



## spinspinsugar (Jun 18, 2008)

Kokomo- The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lock Me Up - Alice Cooper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da - The Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Piensa En Mi - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Air - Everclear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Fades To Fall - Faber Drive


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tuxedo Junction - Glenn Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under African Skies - Paul Simon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vibe, The - Maynard Ferguson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing Well - Counting Crows


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*Z*am the assassin and the chase" star wars soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ashes in the fall - Rage against the machine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B.b.d. ( i thought it was me ) ? - bell biv devoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing On The Ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Ear drums pop" | dilated peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Crying Out Loud - Meat Loaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gravel Pit - Wu tang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Wired - Tracy Chapman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Independent - Webbie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jack the ripper | ll cool j


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Control - Evanescence


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maria Bonita - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More - Badfinger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy - Yahoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quit - Lopsided


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stalker - Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Untitled hidden track - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vices - Pennywise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When Im Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier and Honor - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll Find A Way - Santogold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away from the sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Be My Baby - Ronettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Drunken Maria - The Monks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ella - Placido Domingo


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Femme Fatale - The Velvet Underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gutta time - Master P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homeward Bound - Paul Simon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It's Been Awhile - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Another Day To Live - Vanilla Ninja


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lounge Act - Nirvana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Memory Remains, The - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Is A Promise - Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pancake Breakfast - Kid Rock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiza, Quiza, Quiza - Fernando Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Readymade - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Seven Seas - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

Under the Boardwalk-The Drifters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Never Change - Coldplay


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Xanadu -- Olivia Newton John 

Truly the only "X" song I could come up with, sorry.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You Never Wash Up After Yourself - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zion Train - Bob Marley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ambulance Blues - Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cross - Beck


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Decide -Chelsea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"earth song" - michael jackson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Flyin' the Flannel - Firehose


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Go Slowly - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard As a Rock - AC/DC


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I Found Out - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just A Toy - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Kryptonite -- 3 Doors Down


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Losing End (When You're On) - Neil Young


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Me Voy a Convertir en un Ave - Maná


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only When I Lose Myself - Depeche Mode


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Plainsong - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Of Mind - H-blockx


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

River Song - Dennis Wilson


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Set it Off ---- Audioslave


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Taxman - The Beatles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Under Pressure -- David Bowie and Queen


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Violent Pornography - System of a Down


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Watch The Children Pray -- Metal Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-is Coming - DMX


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

You Know My Name - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adding To The Noise - Switchfoot


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Born in 58 -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Loose Your Head - Inxs


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Epic. By Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free To Be A Woman - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Garden of Eden -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Heat - Mariah Carey


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll Keep It With Mine - Bob Dylan


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*J*ust a Girl......by No Doubt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lala - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

monkey gone to heaven - pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Blues - Moby


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh ****! - Buzzcocks


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Prehistory Part II	5:18	Circle X	Prehistory	Unclassifiable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roll On - Alabama


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

strychnine - the sonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through The Never - Metallica


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Useful As A Form Of Employment For Economists	0:11	Jazkamer	Art Breaker	Jazz


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Vesper's Song -- Hydrogyn


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Urban Guerilla - Hawkwind.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Accident of Birth -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad Girl - New York Dolls.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Crew **** - Joe's Garage


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Do You Like Worms? - The Beach Boys


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Filler - Minor Threat.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kill Devil Hill -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking at You - MC5.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Nagging Nimbus - Busdriver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Age - Hole


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Prostitute -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Reckoner - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Served Faithfully - Ani Difranco


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tape Song - The Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Girl - Fiona Apple


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Violet~~~~~~~~~~Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X.Y.U. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yard Of Blonde Girls - Jeff Buckley


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ziggy stardust - david bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Piece Of You - Veruca Salt


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

bloody ice cream - bikini kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

C'mon Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

dig for fire - pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Embrace The Ending - Mushroomhead


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Fernando - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got My Own Thing - Liz Phair


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here For You -- Ozzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

jesus wants me for a sunbeam - the vaselines


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Keep it Dark - Genesis


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Laughing in the Hiding Bush -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Doors - Portishead


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

No Will To Live - Possessed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over You - Bif Naked


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pendulous Threads - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quand On N'a Que L'amour (When We Only Have Love) - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'N' Roll Damnation - AC/DC


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Scream Bloody Gore - Death


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Trip like I do - Crystal Method


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy War - Soundgarden


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Vicious - Lou Reed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandy - Coldplay


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Your Spirits Alive - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zittly Van Zittles - Adam Sandler


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Age Ain't Nothin' But A Number - Aaliyah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blame Yourself - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Corruption - Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream Hotel - Texas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Eyesight to the Blind - Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallen - Bree Sharp


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Grown So Ugly - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Step and a Tumble - Abra Moore


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolene - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kill the Poor - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Letter - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Brings Me Down - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

On and On -- Hydrogyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portrait - P.O.D.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sympathetic Lies - Tat


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Temptation's Wings - Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

UR - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Can I Say - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

(Skipping X...)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan & The Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero And Blind Terry - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A Life of Crime - The Weirdos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Goggles - Smash Mouth


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cold Turkey - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disappear - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Endomorph - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Frances farmer will have her revenge on Seattle - Nirvana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Granted" - Joe Henderson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Honey - Feist


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Don't Believe You" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

King of Lullaby - Eiffel 65


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Luck of the Irish - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nels’ Box	6:09	Bozulich, Carla Evangelista	Unclassifiable


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Only One - Yellowcard


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Probability As Certainity	0:10	Jazkamer	Art Breaker	Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Rain - Roxette


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ragamuffin - Michael Hedges


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

See No Evil - Television


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Raven - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Under Assistant West Coast - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wildwood Flower - Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Wires - XTC


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipper Job - Zz Top


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Astronomy Domine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Magic - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Church Of The Poison Mind - Culture Club


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dreamland - 311


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Emergency - Paramore


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feedback - Grateful Dead


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gone - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Robert Plant - Heaven Knows

Durrr, dunno what I was thinking here...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope - Klaatu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jupiter - 311


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Liar - Queen


Wow, completely screwed up the alphabet earlier ops


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nettie Moore - Bob Dylan


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Over You - Chris Daughtry


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Que Onda Guero - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'N' Roll Star - Oasis


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Super Stupid - Funkadelic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tumbleweed - Afroman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

(Used to Be A) Cha Cha - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Let in the Rain - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

X-Contaminations	4:57	Grails	Doomsdayer's Holiday	Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Threw a Spark - Crooked Fingers


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Zabadak.....DaveDee,Dozy.Beaky,Mick and Tich 
'68




 EnJ0Y!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Armatage Shanks - Green Day


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Broken Arrow - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crowned in Chrome - Crooked Fingers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D.S. - Michael jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy - Audiovent


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Fergalicious - Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Me - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Boys & Girls - Aqua


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"I wonder if heaven got a ghetto" | 2pac


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Journeyman -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Killer Cars - Radiohead


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Lounge Act - Nirvana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mama said - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Nappy Afro | Boy Jones | Afro Samurai soundtrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out of My Head - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paulina - No Doubt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Queen of Dreams - Strawbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rang You & Ran - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

See You in the Shallows - Thrice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Ship - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Uncalm - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violently Happy - Bjork


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wave Of Mutilation - the Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophobia - Prince


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow Walls - Jackson C. Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zicky's Song - Pepper


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Armenia City in the Sky - The Who


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

B.O.B. - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Control - Poe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Do It Again - Jay-Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Summer Rain - Placebo


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Face In The Crowd - Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Times - The Stone Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hero of the day - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've Had It - Aimee Mann


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jesus doesn't want me for a sunbeam - The Vaselines


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep Talkin' - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Malkin' Moves - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now That You're Mine - Lava Baby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OAM'S Blues - Aaron Goldberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Cup - Heather Nova


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Queen ***** - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recoil - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Skies on Fire - AC/DC


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Tsumi to Batsu - Dir en grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable Face - Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Back When - Aimee Mann


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"X Marks the Spot" by Ziggy Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Girl - The Distillers


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All in Good Time - Martina Sorbara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candy - Mandy Moore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Distance - Karsh Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fake it - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl on the Verge - Sarah Hudson


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hallowed by Thy Name -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Insomnia - Faithless


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Jackie - Sinéad O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knight on the Town - Kula Shaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My life - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not as We - Alanis Morissette


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O Holy Night - Mariah Carey


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Old Man - Neil Young


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah sorry----
Panda Panda Panda - Deerhoof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ramito de flores - Chayanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Got You - Leann Rimes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ticket to Heaven - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Viva Las Vegas - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy House - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Fault - Plain White T's


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Zenith" by Swollen Members


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Around the way - Juvenile


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful Girls - Van Halen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Champagne - Kenny G


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Do It Again - The Beach Boys


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Evil Ways - Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flipside - Everything But the Girl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"G.O.L.D.E.N." by Jin


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Enough - Hoku


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knight on the Town - Kula Shaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now That I Don't Have You - Jill Sobule


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> It was an "L" song, not "M"


OK you put the band first didn't notice that.  

Margaret - Jill Sobule


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice Guys - Halo Friendlies


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Omgyjya-Switch7 - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prayer for an Angel - Abra Moore


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Pop Bottles - Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Street - Van Morrison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Re-Ignition - Bad Brains


----------



## aliceYe30 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sober - Pink


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

That Is All - George Harrison


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Underdog Theme - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voices - Toby Lightman


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Where Boys fear to tread - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr And I - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Atavachron - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chain Reaction - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## wiima (Jan 28, 2009)

Daddy cool - Boney M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggshells - Patti Rothberg


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Freak Out - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Game On - Catatonia


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Ride - The Mad Capsule Markets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jackie Will Save Me - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Freak Out - 311


 Good song.

Let's Get Out of This Country - Camera Obscura


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^yes yes it is 

My Cat - Jack Off Jill


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Neighbourhood #1 (Tunnels) - The Arcade Fire


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Opus Pocus - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paloma Querida - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questioned Apocalypse - Dispatch


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P. - Bikini Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Potato - Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste In Men - Placebo


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visions of a Blind Order - Rotting Christ


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wagoner's Lad - Joan Baez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-files - House Of Pain


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Year of the cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Astral Weeks - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Break Away - Keely Hawkes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Crack Pipes" - Sage Francis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy I'm Fine - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Poe


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Green Machine - Kyuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Home - Paula Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mass Hysteria -- Metal Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

N da Closet - Coolio


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh Sweet Nothing - Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Purple - Ani Difranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Road to Nowhere -- Ozzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somebody to Shove - Soul Asylum


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Take The Power Back - Rage against the machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bridge - All Saints


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vordhosbn - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When She's Gone, She's Gone - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

XYU - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All These Colors - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Beyond Here Lies Nothin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Capturing Moods - Rilo Kiley


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

D.L.N. - the gazette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes of a Child - Soul Asylum


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Funeralopolis - Electric Wizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

German Studies - The Breeders


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Hunted by a freak - Mogwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island - Heather Nova


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Junkie's promise - Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Walking - Tiffany


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovers End- The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon Over the Freeway - The Ditty Bops


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Moon Over the Freeway - The Ditty Bops


Whoa, really strange coincidence... I've got my iPod on random and this song JUST came on!

Night Train - The Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Mouth - Kaki King


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor Leno - Royksopp


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Quiche Lorraine by the B-52s


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ruby, My Dear" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Slow Ride - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take You With Me - Maria Mena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhook the Stars - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Vanilla - Gackt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What I Like About You - Lillix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yall Heard Of Me - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zindegi - Chantal Chamandy


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

All of us - Slowdive


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Best Friend - 50 Cent


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Coma - Pendulum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deathly - Aimee Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ex-Girlfriend - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Back - Veruca Salt


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hungry - Kosheen


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I Against I - Bad Brains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack and Jill - Glenn Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Butcher - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Long Tall Sally - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning in a Bar - Bree Sharp


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No Dancing - Smog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Friend - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect World - The Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Raison D'etre - Dir en grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Set Me Free - Jaded


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Takin Over the World - *****cat dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up to My Neck in You - AC/DC


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Valentine's day massacre'
by swollen members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk on Fire - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"X girlfriend"
by Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Miss My Loving - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All in Good Time - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between the 1 and the 9 - Patti Rothberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Criminal Minded - C- Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dolphin - Poe


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Every Day I Love You Less And Less - The Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Linda Perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

God Dam* Me - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Is Heaven - Lava Baby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I cant - 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jake - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Me to the Curb - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music Disappeared - Mr. President


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Name Calling
by Jin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Pop in an Oak - Rednex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Running Out Of Days - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunshine of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracks and Tunnels - The Softies


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ugly - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wonderful World - Sam Cooke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Remember - Leah Andreone


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awake - Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Break Me - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Commercial for Levi - Placebo


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Do The Oz - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Kristin Hersh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl, You Shout! - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here We Go Again - Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside the Tornado - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kool Thing - Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Will Wait - Wild Orchid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Money in the bank - Lil Scrappy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not This Time - Jennifer Paige


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Only - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Pleaze - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Quit Kicking My Dog Around - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Me - Liz Phair


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

sad - me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a Blue Light - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unglued - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Never Sleep (God Knows We'll Try) - Rilo Kiley


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Xanadu - Moi Dix Mois


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Zomboid - Dir en grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avenue of the Stars - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call It My Life - Sarah Hudson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doubled Up - Heather Nova


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Eden - D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fools Like Me - Lisa Loeb


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Girls - Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Kissed a Girl - Jill Sobule


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerosene Hat - Cracker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Locomotion - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Purity - Sponge


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

No women no cry - Bob Marley


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

on the way down - Ryan Cabrera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poisoned at the Well - Bob Woodruff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Running out of days - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay Away - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconditional Love - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Cowboys Didn't Dance - Lone Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're No Good (But I Like It) - Wild Orchid


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Zetsubou Ni Sayonara - Kagerou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Winter Came - Enya


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Baby Driver - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Come On Over -- Lauren Harris


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dangerous Game - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Explode - The Cardigans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fake it - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Things - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Hysteric - Yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Deep - Kula Shaker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - dcTalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked in the Teeth - AC/DC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Little Town - Meredith Brooks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hit Wonder - Everclear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Party All the Time - Eddie Murphy :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen - Tonic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"R U Still Down"
by 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scared of You - Nelly Furtado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - spandau ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Sad Stars - Crooked Fingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

View to a Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Window - Fiona Apple


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Xanadu"
Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Alison - Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Darkness - Crooked Fingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuel - Catatonia


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guaranteed - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Far - Beth Orton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm Afraid of Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyful Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*K*razy-Pitbull and Lil'Jon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy Afternoon - Bree Sharp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Lou - Rednex


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

New York Telephone Conversation - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Choice - Texas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Personality Crisis - New York Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen and Lady - Buju Banton


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Radiohead - Freak


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

San Francisco - Maxime Leforestier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger - Paula Cole


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

unleash the fury - Yngwie J Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vera - Pink Floyd


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wilbury Twist - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Gonna Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You Say -- Lauren Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwitter - Rammstein


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Adore - lynch.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Blackmailer -- Blaze Bayley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crock of Gold, The - The Tossers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Deeper Into Movies - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everywhere I Go - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freedom - WHAM!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Person Inside - Jill Sobule


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell No -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Makin' Moves - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing in This World - Hoku


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Odorono - The Who


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Play Me Hard -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Riding High - 8 Ball &MJG


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

St. Stephen's Day - The Tossers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Te Amare toda La Vida - Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undergound - Ultrababyfat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo - Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whenever - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

You're Dead - Alkaline Trio


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Blackened Dawn - Evergrey


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheated Hearts - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Drown Soda - Hole


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Evidence - Faith No More.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forward - Gravity Kills


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Glycerine - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Own Ideas - John Popper


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Ice Queen - Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Killed By Death -- Motorhead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Luna Azul - Pedro Vargas


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Man Who Would Not Die -- Blaze Bayley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One more drink - Ludacris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polka Dots - Kami Lyle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Que Onda Guero - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocking Chair - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stalker - Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thump, Thump - Jewel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtue - Ani Difranco


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While You Were Gone -- Blaze Bayley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcstasy - Baby Vox


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You Oughta Know -- Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen Brain - Nada Surf


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

At The End Of The Day -- Blaze Bayley


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Breathe-Disturbed


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Charlotte the Harlot -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Drive Away My Heart - Ida Maria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - Metric


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Frigid-Ben Lee


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Gareki no Hana - D


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Pretty - Poe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - dcTalk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

King In Crimson -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Lateralus" - Tool


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

My Smile Is a Rifle - John Frusciante


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Need to - Korn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One False Move - C-Murder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor Boy - Nick Drake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Que bonita - Pepe Sanchez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain on Me - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Simian Cobblestone - De Facto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Cracker Soul - Cracker


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

United Abominations -- Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vow - Garbage


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterfall - TLC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X- Xzibit


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday - Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zat you santa claus - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All that I've got - The Used


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Widow - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Careless whisper- Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Comes Callin' - Everlast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything I love - Glenn Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying Home (Brenda's Song) - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guarded - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush - Afroman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Inside the fire - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of the Angels - Enya


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kelly Watch the Stars - Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Longview - Green Day


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Men of Station - 13 & God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - Kittie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ob Ish - Why?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Help - Beatles ? :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Irresistible Force - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennie Lee - Jan & Dean


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kill Tone - Odd Nosdam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look Around - Dressy Bessy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Kinda Girl - Brian McKnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Alone - Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Overdrive - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect - Alanis Morissette


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Quicksilver - - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rang You & Ran - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

These Arms of Mine -Otis Redding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanishing - A Perfect Circle


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle - Guns'n'Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Style - Joe Strummer and The Mescaleros


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yo soy Mexicano - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeven Weken - Marco Borsato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ana - Mana'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Break Away - Keely Hawkes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Come on - Lil Scrappy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dimestore Life - Mary Karlzen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything - Juvenile ft T-Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frogs - Alice in chains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get low wit it - Romeo ft Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

H.W.C. - Liz Phair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Alone - Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer - M2M


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

KRWLNG - Linkin Park


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Limehouse Blues - Django Reinhardt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Song - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nashville Cats - Flatt & Scruggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsider - Chumbawamba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pequena flor - Chayanne


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Riders of the storm - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Take your time - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unemployed in Summertime - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Velvet Underground" - Jonathan Richman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We Made it - Busta Rhymes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Colpa Di Chi? - Zucchero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yall Heard Of Me - C-Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zittly Van Zittles - Adam Sandler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Away from the sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Raise Hell - Whale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Columind - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance With Me - The Dollyrots


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everlasting Everything - Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallin' - Jaded


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heroin Girl - Everclear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im Fly - Miller Boyz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jake - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Jesus to a Child - George Michael


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kingfish - Randy Newman


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Live and Let Die - Guns and Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Revenge - Paula Cole


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfect - Fairground Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm King - Veruca Salt


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Set Me Free - Jaded


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

They Can't Take That Away From Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley of the Shadow of Death, The - The Tossers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We're an American Band - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxzxcuzx Me - Crystal Castles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You Really Got Me----Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen Brain - Nada Surf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bitter Pill - Soul Asylum


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Catfish Blues - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Do You Believe in Magic?" - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Storm - The Cruxshadows


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Fall On Me" - R.E.M.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Green Eyes - Coldplay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Halah" - Mazzy Star


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

"In My Time Of Dying" - led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

King nothing - Metallica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Venom
by Swollen Members


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Milestones" - Miles Davis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Here - Elastica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Mouth - Kaki King


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Reich - Queensryche


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rotting Hill - Vomitory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorrow - Flyleaf


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

That Time - Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable - Garbage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Valentine's day Massacre"
by Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worried One - Kami Lyle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eXpress yourself- Madonna


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You Are the Reason - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Mouth Angel - The Rolling Stones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

America - Neil Diamond :lol


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Back off b***h - Guns n roses


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Computer Driving - Perfume


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't You Want Me Baby - Human League


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby~Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway - Aimee Mann


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Girl Sailor by The Shins


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

How My Heart Behaves - Feist


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Drove All Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jumpin' Jack Flash~Rolling Stones


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Long Black Veil - The Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe an Angel - Heather Nova


----------



## a horse with no name (Jun 7, 2009)

Norwegian wood--the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Window - Hungry Lucy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Please Please Me~Beatles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Que Sera Sera~ Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Me - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"So This Is Love?" - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Grudge - Alanis Morissette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Victor Victoria


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer :lol


:roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Wake me Up Before you Go go - Wham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

You Are Loved - Josh Groban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - Pretty Reckless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backseat Buoy - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheated On Me - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb - Nirvana


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Everything Little Thing I Do" by Soul For Real.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel So Far Away - Jennifer Paige


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Give it to me one more time-Lionel Ritchie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Hurt" by Christina Aguilera.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jesus Christ Superstar-Ian Gillan


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Kill the Lights" by Britney Spears.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lush Life" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Music-Madonna


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

No way - Korn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Our Way to Fall" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quit your low down ways - Bob Dylan


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

take this job and shove it-Dolly Parton


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Up Yours - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Velouria" - The Pixies


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

World I Know,The- Collective Soul


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Z- Zizzy Zoomers, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Another Way to Die - Alicia Keys and Jack White


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Born on a Train" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

_Californication_ - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

"Do I" - Luke Bryan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

'enter the mirror' - les rallizes denudes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Free - Soup Dragons


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Guess What? - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

_Holiday_ - Greenday


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Iris


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

"Just One Day" - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Start My Heart - Alannah Myles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Sandman - Andrews Sisters


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Never Gonna Fall In Love Again-Elton John


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

One Headlight- The Wallflowers


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Praise the Strength- Morbid Angel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day :fall


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Raining on Sunday- Keith Urban


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I. Life Seeker
(Anderson)

Sister Bluebird flying high above,
Shine your wings forward to the sun.
Hide the mysteries of life on your way -
Though you've seen them, please don't say a word.
What you don't know, I have never heard.

Starship Trooper, go sailing on by,
Catch my soul, catch the very light.
Hide the moment from my eager eye -
Though you've seen there, please don't tell a soul.
What you can't see, can't be very whole.

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
The setting up of other roads,to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughter 
That knew the knowledge of the land, spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways.

Mother life, hold firmly on to me.
Catch my knowledge higher than the day.
Lose as much as only you can show.
Though you've seen me, please don't say a word.
What I don't know, I have never shared.

II. Disillusion
(Squire)

Loneliness is a power that we possess to give or take away forever.
All I know can be shown by your acceptance of the fact there shown
before you.
Take what I say in a diff'rent way and it's easy to say
that this is all confusion.
As I see a new day in me, I can also show if you and you may
Follow -

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
Setting up of other roads,to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughters that,
KNEW the knowledge of the land, spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways.

III: Wurm (Instruemtal)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tanning in the sun


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

*V*alentines Day - Linkin Park


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

World on Fire - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

XXL- Keith Anderson


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Young at Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

David Bowie- *Z*iggy Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Song, The (For Those Who Listen) - Milla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbara Ann - she is a ma-aa-aan - Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't Stop Believing-Journey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Down in the Dumps" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant Woman - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fade Away - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Get Rhythm" - Johnny Cash


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

"Hold Your Colour" -- Pendulum


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

"I Will Rise" - Chris Tomlin


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

"Gobstopper" - J Dilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High on the Ceiling - Anya Marina


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

"Immortal" - Apathy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Jumpin' at the Woodside" - Count Basie Orchestra


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Leave me Alone - Michael Jackson


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Master of puppets - Metallica


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Never Never Gonna Give You Up - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

One Jump Ahead- Aladdin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Quiet On Tha Set - N.W.A.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Riders on the storm - The Doors


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sacrificed Sons by Dream Theater


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Time has told me - Nick Drake


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Under the Sea- Little Mermaid


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Vampires Will Never Hurt You*- My Chemical Romance


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Where Is My Mind? - Pixies


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*X-Ray Vision*- The Maccabees


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Your Face- Pepper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zip Zip - The Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alternate Universe - Patti Rothberg


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Arabian Nights - Siouxsie and the Banshees

Edit: Toad Licker beat me to it

Bam Bam - Sister Nancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing the Dragon - Epica


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't Feel Like Dancing - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Bif Naked


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

F.E.A.R. - Ian Brown


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Highway of Endless Dreams - M83


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Island of the Honest Man* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Jigsaw Falling Into Place - Radiohead


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Killer Queen* by Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loser - Beck

finally got one! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Train - Sheena Easton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"New San Antonio Rose" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

One more time - Daft Punk


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pink Moon* by Nick Drake


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Rewind - Artful Dodger and Craig David


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sacred Heart - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

T.n.t. - ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Sad Stars - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Voodoo People - Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Vs. Right Doesn't Matter - Superdrag


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

XXZXCUZX Me - Crystal Castles


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Yd Yd - Bamse og Kylling (Danish children's TV show)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero the Hero - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Advertising Space, Robbie Williams


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Baptized in Blacklight - Kenna


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't Mess with a Man (After He Takes a Big Poo Poo) - Tom Green


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Emergency Room Romantic* by JamisonParker


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fly Away, Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Gleaming Auction* by Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heading West - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you leave me, can I come too. Mental as Anything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junebug - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Kim & Jessie - M83


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning in a Bar - Bree Sharp


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*No Jokes- Fact* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One - Aimee Mann


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

*P*arty in the USA-Miley Cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Pasa - Kenny Price


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Revalation Machine - DevilDriver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suicidal Dream - Silverchair


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

To Decompose - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Under the Bridge, Red Hot Chilli Peppers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfunky UFO - Parliament

Too late =[

Wake Your Mind Up - 311


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Doll (Dora) - Laura Marling


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zodiaccupuncture - Aesop Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almost True - Some Girls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bewley in White - Bibio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleveland - Jewel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr. C - Alias & Tarsier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eve - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Folsom Prison Blues* by Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guttermouth - Bree Sharp


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy - Fischerspooner


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Just Let Go - Fischerspooner


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Knocking on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Last Cause - Colin Munroe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Little Town - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Nights blood - Dissection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obsession - Los Umbrellos


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Lit


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

*R*emember The Time- Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday - Sia


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

True Colours - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Valhalla - K-OS


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Who are you? - The Who

There should be a rule against looking at your itunes list in this game


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Xanadu, Olivia Newton John.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Yesterdays - Junkie XL


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Zerospace - The Kidney Thieves


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ashes to Ashes, Faith No More.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Clocks, Coldplay.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Dare to be Stupid - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exhuming McCarthy - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flicker - Patti Rothberg


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Gimme Some Skin_ by The Stooges


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hungry Heart, Bruce Springsteen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Isfahan" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Jumpers - Sleater Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Laughing at Life" - Billie Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Who Sailed Around His Soul, The - XTC


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Not A Pretty Girl" by Ani DiFranco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Offend Maggie - Deerhoof


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Pilgrim" by Enya


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quiet Carnival - Papervehicle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ramblin' On My Mind" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleep Alone - Bat for Lashes


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star" ...by someone lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Sad Stars - Crooked Fingers


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walk of Life, Dire Straits.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison* by My Chemical Romance


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Academy Fight Song" -- Mission of Burma


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Born in the USA, Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Caravan" - Duke Ellington


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Dilate" by Ani DiFranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Elsa" - Bill Evans


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Fer sure - The Medic Droid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Town - Katie Melua


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Hello" by Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jet to jet - Alcatrazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kind, The - Flyleaf


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Led boots - Jeff Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bionic Eyes - Liz Phair


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Nobody Knows" by The Tony Rich Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean and a Rock - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretend We're Dead, L7.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

"quiet as a mouse" by margot & the nuclear so and so's ♥.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Rag Na Rok - Gwar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soon We'll Be Found - Sia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ultimate Sin -- Ozzy


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Vampires Will Never Hurt You* by My Chemical Romance


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We Are the Champions, Queen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier and Honor - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"You Lied" by Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zuton Fever - The Zutons


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

And the band played waltzing matilda-by everybody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blindness - Metric


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Calling You" by Blue October


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

"Do you really want to hurt me" Boy George.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Wave, The - Madder Mortem


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fast as a shark - Accept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Forbid - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Helter Skelter-The Beatles


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Haircut Economics* by Hot Hot Heat

(I should get bonus points for having not only a song that begins with an H, but a band that is triple H!)


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, darn. Atticus beat me...

*I Constantly Thank God For Esteban* by Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Julien - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaleidoscope - Kate Havnevik


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Lego* by The Maccabees


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mount North - Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Northern Star - Hole


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

One shot at glory - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private Helicopter - Harvey Danger


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Quiet Room _- Big D And The Kids Table


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Riders on the storm-The Doors


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Stormwind - Europe


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spelling Live Backwards* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terrorist - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Uranium" by Kraftwerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Idol - Meredith Brooks


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*When You're Around* by Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers-Neil Diamond


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ziggy Stardust* by David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Hail Me - Veruca Salt


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

*B*lack Angel - death in june


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crying Shame - Jack Johnson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Don't Go Back to Rockville" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Angels Cry - Doro


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

*F*or You I'm Bleeding - Wolfsheim


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grassroots - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Me - Cracker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

13 & God - If


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Won't Burn - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Killing Floor-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies of Hate - Soul Asylum


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Missing" by Flyleaf


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

No Complaints - Beck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Opus Ashamed - Alias


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Pusherman" by Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quietly - Mew


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Red Sector A" by Rush


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

"Summertime" - DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Touch Me - The Doors.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Unbearable" -- The Wonder Stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"White Lines (Don't Do It)" by Grandmaster Melle Mel


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

X - System of a down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You and the Mona Lisa - Shawn Colvin


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Zephyr Song, The" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Amazing - Alex Lloyd.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Becoming - Pantera


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Circle of Life" by Elton John


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't Look Back in Anger - Oasis


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Early Morning Cold Taxi" by The Who


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

**** it - Seether


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Going to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Have You Seen Her - Chi-Lites


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate everything about you - Three days grace


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knockin' On Heavens Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Being What It Is - Kaki King


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Masquerade - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Told Me - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Obsessed - Mariah Carey


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Police and Thieves - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantined - At The Drive-in


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ray of Light-Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange Boy - Kerli


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Tomorrow never knows. By the Beatles


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Under the boardwalk-The Drifters


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Victor Victoria-Julie Andrews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrapp - Republica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday Was a Lie - Telepomusik


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ZYX-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Always - Bon Jovi.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bittersweet Dreams - Jade Ell


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dying - Hole


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Everything - Michael Buble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool - Hungry Lucy


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Goodbye Cruel World" by Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangin' on You - Nena


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

I Would Die 4 U - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Saw That Number - Neko Case


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Knowledge" by Green Day


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Let it Be - Beatles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Manic and I - Laura Marling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now That You're Mine - Lava Baby


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Ophelia" by Natalie Merchant


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pull me Under....Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quanta Qualia - Hayley Westenra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses and Rain - Blackwater James


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Samba Pa Ti- Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teeth - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Unholy warcry - Rhapsody(of fire)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vancouver Shakedown - Nazareth


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

War Ensemble - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Zoot Suit" by The High Numbers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

American Soldier-Toby Keith


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brainwash - Daniel Johnston


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold as Ice - Foreigner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Do the *** - Busdriver


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Everytime we touch - I can't remember and I'm too lazy too look it up.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Fast As You Can" by Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Your Kicks - Poets & Pornstars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironclad - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jump - Van Halen.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Keravnos Kivernitos - Rotting Christ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Love - Culture Club


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My Sharona-The Knack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Does It Better - Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Orange Sky-Alexi Murdoch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Part-Time Hooker - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Quiet Mind -Blue October

Just so happens to be where my sig is from.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Runaway Train - Soul Asylum (love this song :cry)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

So Long - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Times Defeat - Madder Mortem


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Up on the roof-The Driftters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Day - Sevendust


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brodels - 311


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Castles made of sand - Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dissatisfied - Jasmine Ash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enemy - 504 Boyz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fragile - Kerli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gasoline - Seether


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hole in the Head - Cypress Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jupiter - 311


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Knott's Berry Farm Molly - John Fahey


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LauraDouglas From Spencerville - Greenthink


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Marlon Brando - Black Randy and the Metrosquad


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Online - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Paranoid" by Garbage


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quiet Now - Busdriver Meets Daedelus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Run Baby Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Shut Your Mouth - The Mummies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Time is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wouldn't It Be Nice - The Beach Boys


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*X-Ray* by the Maccabees


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John and The Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You Make Loving Fun - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

All along the watchtower-Bob Dylan


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobbie's Song-The Roches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closing Time - The Cardigans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? - Culture Club


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flipside - The Breeders


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Good Vibrations-The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Lovin' Woman - Juliette Lewis


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In Distortion We Trust -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-*ss - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kansas City Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

*L*ove Hurts by Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Only Love - Elis


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No leaf clover - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Saturday Night - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistachio - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm King - Veruca Salt


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Remember Me - The Canadian Tenors


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Silly sentiments {make life worth living} - The Squeeze Machine.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The immigrant song - Led Zepplin


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Viscous love feeling - Wading through Molasses.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

wall of denial - stevie ray vaughan


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xanthus energy bars are the **** - Sensible and Sane.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yobbo thong slapping - Ear Wax.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoot Suit Birthday Zuit - The Doppelgangers.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

About face north by north west - Jelly Rolls.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Born to Quit - The Used


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Could you be loved - Bob Marley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Day is Done - Nick Drake (Might be the best song ever made)


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Everything is Alright - Motion City Soundtrack



Mc Borg said:


> Day is Done - Nick Drake (Might be the best song ever made)


!!!
I like you. :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Nick Drake is good stuff. =]

Fine for a Robot - Busdriver & Radioinactive with Daedelus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geek Stink Breath - Green Day


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Homeward Bound* by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impermanence - Assemblage 23


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here comes the rain again - Cruxshadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing My Religion - REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Merging Oceans - Rotersand


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Our House - Madness


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Phantom of the opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen Bee says so - The Squirting Pogs.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Rescue mission failure - Gorilla Droppings.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Scared Famous - Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twilight World - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Under a funeral moon -Darkthrone


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Velvet Goldmine - David Bowie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

We Are the World - USA for Africa


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow Lasers - MC Frontalot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Agoraphobia - Deerhunter


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Coordinates - Aesop Rock


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Dreaming" - Blondie


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Everyday I Love You Less And Less* by the Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Full Moon in My Pocket - Swell Maps


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gravity - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hated Because of Great Qualities - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Inquisition symphony - Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to Undying Lands - Battlelore


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left to the Right - Dressy Bessy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Moping doesn't achieve anything - Bloggers of the World.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Said Goodbye - Amanda Marshall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One on One - Hall & Oates


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Popping pimples leaves scars (that don't heal) - Mayhem Reincarnated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qualify - Koffee Brown


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Raining Again - Supertramp.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Starbreaker - Judas Priest


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Terrified - Kara DioGuardi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy Congregation - Hades Almighty


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Very naughty boys blow my mind - Sisterhood of Satan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Style - Joe Strummer and The Mescaleros


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You, Babe - I don't know who sang it, but I am desperate for a song beginning with Y.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenith - After Forever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Is Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloody Valentine - Jill Sobule


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decide - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Electric eye - Judas Priest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freak, Le - Chic


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Go Away -- Delain


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hateration 2.0 - The Belly Flops.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Imagine - John Lennon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juliet - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Kool Thing - Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low - Cracker


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Matador At The Door* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Sense - Candlebox


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Odyssey - Deerhoof


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Plot driven movies give me hope - Samson Vs Delilah.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Quiet Room - _Big D And The Kids Table


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rapid Fire Tollbooth - Omar Rodriguez-Lopez


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Solitaire - Carpenters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take it Back - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up The Hill Backwards - David Bowie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vasoline - STP


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Waiting In Vain - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophobia - Prince


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Lung - Monster Magnet


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Abigail - King Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos - Sublime


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Consolation Prizes - Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disconnect the Dots - Smash Mouth


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Exciter - Judas Priest


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

God Bless the USA - Various artists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hero Takes a Fall - The Bangles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish - Skee-Lo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Lee - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kill the King - Rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Limehouse - The Breeders


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Macho Man - Village People. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Forgotten - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Wings of Love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queda Te Aqui - Gipsy Kings


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Respect -Aretha Franklin


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sign of fear - Destruction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terminal Annex - Harvey Danger


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violence Grows - Honey Bane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wedding Bell Blues - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xengo Xengo Xererengo - Bola Sete


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yelping dogs hurt my head - Systematic Sinners.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombienation (v2k5) - Grendel


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Angel - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beating up Myself - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

Changes -3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days Before You Came - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Easy Steps - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Passion - Lita Ford


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Life - Inner City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halfway Up the Hindu Kush - Katie Melua


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Have a Dream - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackson - Johnny Cash


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Let the sweat fall - Armpit Revenge.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Mood Indigo" - Duke Ellington


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nonsense makes the world go round - The Speed Eaters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean Man - Ween


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Poison Moon" - Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Place To Live - Carole King


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Run to You - Bryan Adams.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet Sacrifice - Evanescence


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tantrum wench - The Psychopaths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up So Close - Cake


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Violent displays of affection - Road Warriors.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Waiting For My Life To Begin -- Blaze Bayley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - Mia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yeah - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziomas - Acid Drinkers


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

All By Myself - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Believe - Razorbliss


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Changes - Will Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Divorce Song - Liz Phair


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Evil - Mercyful fate


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

For The Nights I Can't Remember - Hedley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gettin' Nowhere Without You - Doro


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll Be - Edwin Mccain


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Things - Bush


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Motorf***er -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody's Fault But Mine - Beth Rowley


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

On the Other Side -- Delain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pallando-Forgotten Wizards - Battlelore


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Quiet Life - Japan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rubber Duckie, You're the One - Ernie.:b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Strange Death in Paradise -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried - Assemblage 23


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would? - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstacey Jones - Dru Hill


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoom Into Me - Tokio Hotel


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-Ray vision is good for what ails ya - Rum Raison Icecream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Never Called Me Tonight - Beth Rowley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Auto Rock - Mogwai


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Vera - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Us and Them - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> The Thin Ice - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Quicksilver - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Poles Apart - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> One of My Turns - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Nobody Home - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Money - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Breathe - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Comforably Numb - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Don't Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Fearless - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> In the Flesh - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Jugband Blues - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Keep Talking - Pink Floyd





SickPuppy said:


> Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd


 I see you're a Pink Floyd fan. :yes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Beth - by KiSS


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

C'mon C'mon- The Von Bondies


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dreaming of you - The Coral


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

----


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Edgar- Jean Leloup


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fire -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ginger Ninja - Police Line-up.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Your Room - The Bangels


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jump - Pointer Sisters.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lick This - The Mentally Challenged.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neopolitan Dreams - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirouette - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que sera sera - Doris Day


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

"Red Apples" - Cat Power


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Send for me - Nat King Cole


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take Me Home - Phil Collins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog - Lisa Loeb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"We Can Work It Out" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Your Love is King - Sade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zachary And Jennifer - John Denver


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

All By Myself - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Fake orgasms don't help anyone - Might is Right.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grow - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello, I'm Delaware - city and colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incomplete - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Jump N' Shout - basement jaxx


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

King of the rodeo - kings of leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let It Rain - Amanda Marshall


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Miss You Much - Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pure Shores - All Saints


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Queen sized bed - Jake coco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Baby Run - Garbage


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Say You, Say Me" - Lionel Richie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable - Garbage


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Venus In Furs - Christian Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting Room - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Your Sisters - Mazzy Star


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Besame Mucho


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Clocks - Coldplay.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Heart - Alecia Elliott


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friends - Michael W. Smith


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Headswitch -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Infinite Dreams - Iron Maiden


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Journeyman -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Killers - Iron Maiden

(hey UltraShy, do you like the pre-Dickinson stuff?)


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Loser" - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Minus - OhGr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Say Goodbye - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One of a Kind - Placebo


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Punishment will be severe - Headless Horsemen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Dices - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skinny - The Dollyrots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Spandau Ballet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walk Right In - Dr Hook.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yellow Belly Stomp - The Pied Pipers.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Zat You, Santa Claus? - Louie Armstrong


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

April Rain -- Delain


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

By All Accounts Today Was A Disaster - Emery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Rap - Afroman


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Day Dream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Farmhouse Fables - Joy Electric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grave - Lita Ford


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Hold on to the Nights - Richard Marx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impaler - Spinnerette


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Losing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Menace of Vanity - Epica


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

On My Way - Proclaimers.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

"Patiently Waiting" - 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qualify - Koffee Brown


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Rancid Banquet - Prom Queens Divided.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Something Good - Utah Saints


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take Me Home - Phil Collins.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Under a Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtue - Ani Difranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanna Be A Star - Sal's Birdland


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophone Dream Sequence - Friends with Benefits.


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Yin Yang Twins - Dangerous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zealots - The Fugees


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Advertising Space - Robbie Williams.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Sky - Abra Moore


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Changeling, The - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream Hotel - Texas


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Falling On Everlasting - I Am Terrified


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give and Be Taken - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot In the City - Billy Idol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

It's Time To Party - Andrew W.K.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"King of Wishful Thinking" - Go West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love I'm Searching For, The - The Rentals


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Missing - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightswimming - R.E.M.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

On the wings of love - Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pieces of Me - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running from the Devil - Doro


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Shy Girl - Stacey Q


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through the Rain - Cinderella


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Where the Streets Have No Name - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Need - Live


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Danger on the Track - Europe


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Fortune Faded - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_Get _- Rx Bandits


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Idolotry is a Sin --> Reformed Nuns.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jesus Doesn't Want Me For a Sunbeam - Nirvana.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Killer on His Knees -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning in a Bar - Bree Sharp


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing Gunna Stop Us Now - Starship Enterprise.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

On Your Knees - Rackets and Drapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Quiet Times - Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rear Moth - Psapp


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Stand Back - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True Romance - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Very Naughty Boys (Always Get What They Want) --> Frog Spawn.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Winds of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophobia - Prince


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapatos Viejos - Gloria Trevi


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

All By Myself - Celine Dion


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Borderline - Madonna


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Christ didn't have long blonde hair --> Visionary Monks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dance Dance - FOB


----------



## gingersworld (Apr 24, 2010)

"Even in the Quietest Moments" Supertramp


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hungray Heart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Juno - Funeral For a Friend


----------



## mia2 (May 2, 2010)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lonely - Bebel Gilberto


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere in Idaho - Rednex


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Outside - Staind


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Praise You - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Furrows - Tragically Hip


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Road to Somewhere - Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

San Francisco - Brett Dennen


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Time's a Wastin' - Erykah Badu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Water - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Valerie" - Steve Winwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking in London - Concrete Blonde


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

You are not the boss of me --> Mission Accomplished.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoo Love Affairs --> Brides of Zoltan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Yout Sisters - Mazzy Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Believe - Cher


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Crazy - Willie Nelson


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Damaged - Plumb


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Everybody - Black Box


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fog (Again) - Radiohead


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Grow a pair --> Sadistic Sons.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Horsey - Neon Horse


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I Love You - Stacey Q


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Inner Light Spectrum - 311


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Judy's a Punk - The Ramones


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kappabashi - Adventure Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mighty Quinn - Manfred Man


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

never had no one ever - the smiths


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ophelia--Tori Amos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Physics of a Unicycle - cLOUDDEAD


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Qualms of Reality - Meshuggah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Romanza - Andrés Segovia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Stop! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt - The Mars Volta


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Under No Circumstances --> Villians of Virtue.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

With Strength I Burn - Emperor


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Xanadu--Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow Pages - Jandek


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Better Love Next Time - Dr Hook
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cover Me - Hungry Lucy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Disorder - Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ear to the Ground - Heather Nova


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

For the Longest Time - Billy Joel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hell Yes - Beck


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I Can't Go For That - Hall & Oates


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Justice and Mercy - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Miss You - Rolling Stones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Oral Chemistry --> Cyclops.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Poppin Champagne (All Time Low)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Quest for fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ruins - 4 Bonjour's Parties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Someday - Mariah Carey


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Toy Soldiers - Martika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconditional Love - Patti Rothberg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairydust said:


> Toy Soldiers - Martika


She was on Kids Incorporated with Sarah "Fergie" Ferguson.

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wet Dreams For The Wicked --> Nasty Little Boys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Day - Sevendust


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ying to you Yang --> Poodle Revolution.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziplock - Ice-T


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the subways - alright


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Black Gives Way to Blue- AIC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry of Job - Halo Friendlies


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Downward facing Dog --> The Manic Depressives.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Breath You Take - Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Few and Far Between - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Groove is in the Heart--Deelite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell on Wheels - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Leaving - Diana Anaid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kool's Back Again - Kool & the Gang


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lentil Magic --> Naysayers.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Manifesto Of The Closets/Manifesto Of The Empty Sandal/Object Call T50T - Object Beings


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Never Ever- All Saints


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Beach - Chris Rea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pain - Kittie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Dia Es Hoy - Ricky Martin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Righteous One --> Holier than Thou.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Six Months in a Leaky Boat - Split Enz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's More To Life Than This - Bjork


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Unshaven Mantra --> The Panda Bears.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voluntary Silence - Grave Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting in Vain - Annie Lennox


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Haven't Earned It - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Lung* - *Monster Magnet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Always - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Brodels - 311


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Duchovny - Bree Sharp


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Empathy - Crystal Castles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Love (Digame) - Anna Nalick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

From a Distance - Bette Middler


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Give Me Just One Night (Una Noche) - 98 Degrees



and I put 'H' as well,




Hopelessly Devoted To You-Olivia Newton John


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm Not an Angel -- Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

J for Jules - 'Til Tuesday


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Kill All Your Friends - My Chemical Romance.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Love Takes Time - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Made - AC/DC


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over You - Bif Naked


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Egypt - Supreme Majesty


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stars and Planets - Liz Phair


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Twenty Four - Switchfoot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly On The Inside - Acumen Nation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Volver Volver - Vicente Fernández


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Gravity Is Dead - Laura Veirs


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*X-Ray* by the Maccabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Remember - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenith - After Forever


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All I Need - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Binary - Assemblage 23


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cosmosa Bravo - Casino Versus Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donor Song, The - Jill Sobule


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

End of Skies - Ceschi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Aside - Hope Sandoval


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Get ready - Accept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hella Good - No Doubt


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Inquisition symphony - Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie's Strength - Tori Amos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Koner - Dalek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Slow Slide - Jewel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Magical Mary - Spirogyra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Can Stop Me - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Open Your Mind - Usura


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Photobooth* by Friendly Fires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

"Remind Me" - Röyksopp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start It - The Weekend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia Parkway - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Vital Signs - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wayne - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xd-data - Grandaddy


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Year Of The Boomerang - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingy - Ak'Sent (Featuring Beenie Man)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix/Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back for More - Ratt


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Combination - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digsy's Dinner - Oasis


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Embody The Invisible - In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy & Afraid - Superdrag


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great Southern Land - Icehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Comes the Hotstepper - Ini Kamoze


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Birds - Chris Cornell


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Macho Man - Village People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Shame - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only One Cloud - Beth Rowley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Papa don't preach - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantined - Getaway Plan


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

"Requiem" - Killing Joke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Green, Sea Blue - JayMay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undo - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walk of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - Mia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zelda - Farewell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Dumb Blonde - Hoku


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

"Black-Eyed" - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry On - Linda Perry


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

"Down" - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - Metric


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Falling in Love With You - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravel - Ani Difranco


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Haste makes waste --> Sin Bin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infra-Red - Placebo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jean genie - david bowie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

King George was MAD --> Revenge Seekers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lean into Me - Aimee Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move Over - Spice Girls


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Never-ending story, the - Limahl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Other Side - Delain


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Alien Ant Farm


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Remember Me - Josh Groban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start Over - Jasmine Ash


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Take a Bow -Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwashed and Somewhat Slightly Dazed - David Bowie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Vacation - The Go-Gos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When - Shania Twain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxzxcuzx Me - Crystal Castles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You're the one that I want - Greece soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr and I - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Always Wanting You - Merle Haggard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Off Now - Lindi Wiggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Dead and bloated-stp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changed - Abra Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fight Inside - Red


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Gone With The Sin - HIM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help Me - Joan Osborne


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm Afraid of Americans -David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Be - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Lord Knows - Tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My 16th Apology - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Only- NIN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises - Lillix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Or Quantity - Bad Religion


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

race against myself, by the offspring.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Success - Linda Perry


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Touch Me I'm Sick- Mudhoney


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

U and Ur hand - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus of the Mind - Heather Nova


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

"Why!...." - Enigma


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

X Gonna Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Know Pt.1 - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple - Ellie Lawson


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creationist, The - Kerli


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Dear Mama - Tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter - Madder Mortem


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Fetus - Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Forbid - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm In Here - Sia


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Joe's Garage- Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses Don't Lie - George Ducas


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Let Me Clear My Throat - Biz Markie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miles to Go - Tuuli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Loot, No Booze, No Fun - The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Day - Bjork


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Rain - Roxette


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rudie Can't Fail - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smitten - Bree Sharp


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Tupelo Blues - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up in the Sky - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice In The Dark - Autopilot Off


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wake Me Up - Wham!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

X.R.2- M.i.a.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Too Good To Me - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Anna Molly - Incubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbara Ann (She is a Man) - Beach Boys


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Difference Between Us, The - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Difference Between Us, The - Jennifer Love Hewitt


 :shock Jennifer Love Hewitt sings????

Excuse me Mister- No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes she has a very nice singing voice along with 3 cd's to date. 

Fall From Grace - Amanda Marshall


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human Spirit - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rawrboy64 said:


> Anna Molly - Incubus


 Hell ya, Incubus!!! :banana

Illegal I song - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Blue - The Weepies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kiss on My List - Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave Me Alone - M2M


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Na Na Hey Hey - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our New Year - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Pleaze - Dressy Bessy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Que Sera Sera- Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Away - Live


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Shadowplay - Joy Division


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Warmth - Incubus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Who Knows Where the Time Goes?" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xomaly - Acheron


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

You're Beautiful- James Blunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeroes and Ones - Seven Mary Three


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

"ABC"- Jackson Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Down - Leah Andreone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Careless Whisper - WHAM!


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Dawn Metropolis - Anamanaguchi


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Eternity too short - Decapitated


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Faith - George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Scout - Jack Off Jill


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Heather - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intuition - Feist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jump - Girls Aloud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Time - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Let me be the One - Carpenters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Missing you - 112


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Enough - Epica


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ode To My Family - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoenix Park - The Tossers


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*Q*ueen of the highway - the doors


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Save Me- Shinedown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Spandau Ballet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

U & Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Vibrate - Andre3000


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-amount Of Words - Blue October


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yout Can't Hurry Love - The Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeg Eens Aaaaaaaaaaargh! - Kutschurft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyday- Ani Difranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bankrupt Vibration - Superdrag


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Head - Kaki King


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Day - Kaki King


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Golden Years - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here We Go Again - Everclear


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

I Wanna Be Your Dog - Joan Jett


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Jamies Cryin' - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Let Da Music - Quiero CLub


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr. Scary - Dokken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Without Me - Riff Randells


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

On a Night of Full Moon - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Let That Be You - The Rentals


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Queen Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Run Through The Jungle - CCR


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Tetragrammaton- Mars Volta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U Dont Have to Call - Usher


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

'Venus' by 'Shocking Blue'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait for Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

X-mas time - Aha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are What You Love - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zachary and Jennifer - John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calliope Click - C-Murder


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Daniel - Elton John


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Father Figure - George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give Us Something - Tracy Bonham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hott In Here - Nelly


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll Never Fall in Love Again - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Telegraph - Eels


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Kooter Brown - Devin the Dude


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No Scrubs - TLC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulsatron - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Quicksand Millenium - The Roots


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Real Love - Jody Watley


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Turbo Lover - Judas Priest.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What about us? - Brandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xomaly - Acheron


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zauberstab - Atrocity


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy Warhol - David Bowie


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Blushing - Adrian Orange


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Caldonia" - Woody Herman


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End Of Me - Marion Raven


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Footprints" - Wayne Shorter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graduation - Vitamin C


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"Heroes and Outlaws" - The Black League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illegal i Song - Velvet Revolver


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lord of Light -- Iron Maiden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Misterioso" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near You Always - Jewel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh Boy - Cam'ron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Painters - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Remembrance - Paradise Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Story, The - Zee Avi


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Take a Bow - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwashed and Somewhat Slightly Dazed - David Bowie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ventilator Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterbaby - Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Polynation - Q And Not U


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Zero Providence - The Black League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Block - Psapp


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clock of the Heart (Time) - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't You Know - Devo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast as You Can - Fiona Apple


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Get the Funk Out - Extreme


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello World - Belle Perez


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

If I Open Up My Heart To You - Amanda Perez.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Heaven - Katie Melua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen By Night - Jill Sobule


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Like Eating Glass - Bloc Party


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Moon River - music by Henry Mancini, lyrics by Johnny Mercer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Dying Today - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Jesus - Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skipalong - Lenka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upfront - Barry Manilow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watercolors - Nina Gordon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Stuff, My House - A.M. Sixty


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

Ziltodia Attaxx!!! - Devin Townsend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Black Sails - Grand Magus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlotte - Rosie Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electric Moon - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grace Under Fire - Quarterflash


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Halo- Beyonce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm In Here - Sia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joi - Kaki King


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knowing When To Leave - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Like Laughter - Beth Orton


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Move Over Darling - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevermind Me - Maria Mena


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Obsession - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirouette - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Paradise - Tat


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Stronger - Sugababes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Telephone X - Texas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Varpunen Jouluaamuna - Tarja


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wings of Love - Jeffery Osborne


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Sick - Pink


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zannalee - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afraid - The Flys


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Baby Be Mine - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Credit in the Straight World - Hole


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Estimate - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

**** You - Lily Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Ship Lifestyle, The - Chumbawamba


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

How Do You Talk To Girls - Rick Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivory Tusk - Blues Traveler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Jupiter--Tori Amos, also another track by Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Losing My Religion--R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meteor Shower - Owl City


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nightingale - Norah Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Tina Dico


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Poker Face- Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Anne's Revenge - Flogging Molly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Soaking up the sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangled Up in You - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Unwell- Matchbox Twenty


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Victim Of Love - Bryan Adams


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*What Is Rational?* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All That She Wants - Ace of Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before Today - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't Smile Without You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Duet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Follow Through - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give You My Lovin - Mazzy Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart Attack - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I See You - Mika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Love Today - Mika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monkey & Bear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Neon Tiger- The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opened - Assemblage 23


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Prescilla - Bat for Lashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Luck - Jade Ell


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Tightrope - Janelle Monae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsaid Goodbyes - Halo Friendlies


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Violet Hill- Coldplay


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

World coming down - Type 0 Negative


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstacey Jones - Dru Hill


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Signal - Fear Factory


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Rap - Afroman


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Drones in the Valley - Cage the Elephant


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Easy Love - MSTRKRFT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Love (Digame) - Anna Nalick


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

God Called in Sick Today - AFI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herzblut - Doro


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just A Pimp - Angie Stone


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

KILLING IN THE NAME - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is a Place - Metric


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manic Monday - Tiffany or the Bangles or somebody :eyes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nantes - Beirut


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Our Truth - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Problem Child - Leah Andreone


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rehab - Rhianna


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Superstar - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Away - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentin Elizalde


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

When I Fall in Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Ai Ni - Rainie Yang


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

About You Now - Sugababes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Come on Feel the Noise - Quiet Riot


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

dollars and cents - radiohead


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Everything's Happenin' So Fast - MGMT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For All Tomorrow's Lies - Berlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Honky Tonkin - Hank Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invidia - Delain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a Friend - Biz Markie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knowing Me Knowing You - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing Hope - Jack Johnson


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Meaning - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Came - Jasmine Ash


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Octavia -- Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paralyzed - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Right Down the Line - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Snake Charmer - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

The Impression That I Get - Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untrue - Coal Chamber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veil Of Secrecy - Burning Point


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What's That Smells Like Fish? - Blind Boy Fuller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xomaly - Acheron


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

You're Not Alone - The Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeven Weken - Marco Borsato


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Asleep - The Smiths.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bootleg Flyer - Mudcrutch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil in Me - Kate Voegele


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Give Them the Ride - Sizzla


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Hate to Feel - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Should've Been You - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

into the fire - sara mclauclan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Anyone - Soul Asylum


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Digger - Liz Phair


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Mind Eraser, No Chaser - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Ordinary Love - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh you pretty things - David Bowie


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Precious - Depeche Mode


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Quando um Homem Tem uma Mangueira no Quintal - Vanessa da Mata


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

run to you - bryan adam's


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Summer Soft - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terrible Thought - Poe


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Undenied - Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void In My Life - Chamillionaire


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Weapon Of Choice - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static Process - Madonna


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Hour! - The Aquabats


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Ashes to Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulletproof - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cult of Personality - Living Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Sunshine - Lillix


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fragile - Kerli


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Higher - Creed


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

In The End - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like We Do - Eisley


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Good - Kate Voegele


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pride and Joy - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Queen Of The Highway - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radiowave - Leslie Mills


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Satan's Fall - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terra Incognita - Juliette Lewis


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Under a Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Umbrella - Rihanna (tis all I could think of)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Why Bother - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xristik Throne - Antaeus


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

You Know What - N.E.R.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok The Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Anna Molly - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Day - Kerli


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Cotton Eyed Joe" - country/bluegrass standard


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Differences - Ginuwine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Estimate - Fiel Garvie


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Fat Lip - Sum 41


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Heartbreak - Rosie And The Goldbug


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I Can't Explain - The Who


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Jackie - Sinead O'connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Me When I'm High - Sum 41


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Minority - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

One Day Like This - Elbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pensacola - Joan Osborne


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Quik's Groove VII - DJ Quik


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Reflection - Tool


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Sunny Day - Big Tymers


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Take It As It Comes - The Doors


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vultures Over Golgotha - Wizzard


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Wrong Way - Sublime


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Xxxo - m.i.a


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Your Mama - Kennedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zauberstab - Atrocity


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

April 29, 1992 - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Bride - Flyleaf


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Champagne Life - Ne-Yo


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Da Art of Storytellin' (Pt. 1) - OutKast


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Electable - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Flashlight - George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Ghost Song - Patrick Wolf


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I Feel You - Depeche Mode


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Jail House Rock- The King of Rock and ROLLA


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loibere Risen - Faun


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Movin' On - Bad Company


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Over - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfect - Fairground Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Or Quantity - Bad Religion


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Run Baby Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ship Out on the Sea - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Take a Chance on Me - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia Parkway - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Valentine - T Pau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's Good for You - Mandy Barnett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files - House Of Pain


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeat's Grave - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Acid Drinkers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Around the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backseat of a Greyhound Bus - Sara Evans


----------



## BleedingSun (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die My Darling - Kittie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins and a dude who can sing high.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Future Reflections - MGMT


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Get on the Good Foot - James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hero - Kate Earl


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Ice Box - Omarion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lines of My Earth, The - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nostalgia - Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polaroids - Shawn Colvin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Control - The Dollyrots


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Fat - Girly Freak Show


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Restaurant - The Knife


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

What I Got - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray - Carbon Leaf


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Always - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bare - Heather Nova


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't Smile Without You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Know Why - Kostars


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

End Of The World - Carpenters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Removed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Times - Chic


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a Fool - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jump Around - House Of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karoline - Neko Case


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Let it Snow - Various Artists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Day (Will Come) - Superdrag


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

nothing else matters - metallica


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Orange Crush, R.E.M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigeons and Crumbs - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses and Rain - Blackwater James


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Song For The Asking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time/Clock of the Heart


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Underneath Your Clothes, Shakira.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Voodoo Child - Rogue Traders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waving My Dick in the Wind - Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Waving My D*** in the Wind - Ween


This made me laugh.:b

Can't think of any Zs so carry on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are the World - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Znak Zveri - Kraljevski Apartman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

America - Neil Diamond


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black is Black, Los Bravos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collect Call - Metric


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't wanna lose you - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter One - Sol Seppy


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantasy - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye Cruel World - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

History - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ignoreland - R.E.M.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Jump - Girls Aloud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Know Why the Nightingale Sings - Nightwish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laughter in the Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

Memory - Sugarcult. Lol.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley :b


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

of wolf and man - metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Primitive - Annie Lennox


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Razorbliss - Flowing Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save My Life - Pink


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Tickle Me Pink - Johnny Flynn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Vans By The Pack


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walk Right In, Dr Hook.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Years of Disgust - Annotations of an Autopsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeltones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Begging for mercy - Bullet for my valentine


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Confessions of What I've Done - Here Comes The Kraken


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

dead to the world- Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even It Up - Heart


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Feeling Called Love - Pulp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grew Smaller - Julie Doiron


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Have You Seen Your Mother Baby - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is It Me - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

January - Black Label Society


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loibere Risen - Faun


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Mulambo - Soulfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Be the Same - Red


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ozena - Superjoint Ritual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Speak Well of Me - The Weepies


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quandary - The Last Felony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rewrite - Sia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stop in the Name of Love - Supremes


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

This Hole Isn't Deep Enough - Thy Art Is Murder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers.

.....true story, I had no idea this song was about drugs - just a lonely person in LA. :lol


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> .....true story, I had no idea this song was about drugs - just a lonely person in LA. :lol


 Love that song so much.
Vanishing Light - In Flames


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

West End Girls, Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Xenochrist - The Faceless


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

YYZ-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ad A Dglgmut - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Day - Kerli


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Comatose - Chimaira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond Child - Tat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flake - Jack Johnson


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

God Send Death - Slayer


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Hellhound on My Trail - Robert Johnson


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I Never Wanted - As I Lay Dying


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jennifer's body - Hole


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Killers -Iron Maiden


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Lawyers, guns and money - Warren Zevon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

MMMM,MMMM,MMMM - Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

New Found Power - Damageplan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Lonely - The Heads


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Protoflazidium - Dysphoria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter of a Man - Ben Harper


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Reprogrammed to Hate - Whitechapel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Said Hey - Monsterpuss


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Transylvanian Transmissions, Pt. 1 - Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up on Cripple Creek - Bob Dylan


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Virally Yours - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way It Really Is, The - Lisa Loeb


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Xloya's Guilt - Dysphoria


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yesterday - the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Another Sun - Tracy Chapman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby, Baby - Amy Grant


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

countdown - jupiter one


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Departure Hymn - Burn The Preist


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Electric Dreams - Human League


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fun, Fun, Fun - Beach Boys


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills - Pantera


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

H. - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocent - Veruca Salt


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic. Had to look it up to see who sang it, but yeah the song that takes the mickey out of Michael Jackson's song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

les morts dansant-magnum


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Malignant Nihilism - Applaud The Impaler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nietzsche's Eyes - Paula Cole


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Only Girl - Rihanna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Time - Iris DeMent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Insane - Lindi Wiggins


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Tear Out My Eyes - Blood For Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to Know Her - Veruca Salt


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

vigilante-magnum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanna Be Where You Are - M2M


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-mas song, The - Various Artists


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Yesterday Dont Mean Sh*t - Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Landmine - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

A Sterile Existance - Trigger The Bloodshed


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Born Slippy - Underworld.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collect Call - Metric


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Disappointment - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

First Noel - Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give - Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot In Here - Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Dust - Mazzy Star


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Kamata Mariyam - Fairuz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lilac Wine - Katie Melua


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

My Juvenile - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No News - Lonestar


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

No Giving Up - Crossfade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Push the Eagles Stomach - Man Man


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Queen of Sorrow - Black Label Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Me Right - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

San Francisco - Mamas and Papas.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tell Me When - Human League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undiscovered - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Venus In furs- Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Birds - Sarah Fimm


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry, don't know the alphabet onto the next person. Don't know any X's, at least I wasn't married to any of them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

All Along the Watchtower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buried - Sophe Lux


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Cherokee Cry - Rebel Meets Rebel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doctor Jones - Aqua


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Fatigue - A Radio With Guts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harbor Lights - Mary Karlzen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Sunshine - Liz Phair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Keeping it clean - The Soaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lockdown - Jasmine Ash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Said Goodbye - Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out from under - Incubus


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

pyt-mj


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Que Bonita - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Round and Round - Ratt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stellar- Incubus


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Terror and Hubris In The House Of Frank Pollard - Lamb of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Knife - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine - Lava Baby


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

When A Woman's Fed Up - R. Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas Girl - Vanilla Sky


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yippee Space Ghost - Kelpe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Devel - Incubus


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Apple - My Brightest Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Up the Girl - Garbage


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Come On Over Here - Toni Braxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream of the Dolphin, The - Enigma


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Empty Bed Blues, Pt.1 - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Down - Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Get Up Offa That Thang - James Brown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot in here - Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside - Slunt


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Just dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kill the A**holes - Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Laban - Salif Keita


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Movin' On Up - M People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

November - Faun


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Obsession - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planet New Year - Sarah Blasko


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rags to Rags - Eels


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Saturday in the Park - Chicago


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Stop - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow's World - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Uncle George - Steel Pulse


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void - Tristan Prttyman


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Winter - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandy - Coldplay


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Your Rocky Spine - Great Lake Swimmers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenith - Swollen Members


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Zero-Smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arrow - Kathryn Calder


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Rap - Afroman


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Summer Rain - Placebo


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Final Frontier - RJD2


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

God's Bathroom Floor - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Boss - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krikor's Waltz Redux - Anya Marina


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Let Me Be The One - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meridian - Sirenia


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

Been a while since I've gotten rolled...


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Opium - Moonspell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises - Lillix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Su su sudio - Phil Collins and his group (forgot their names)


----------



## Dionaea (Dec 16, 2010)

So You Die by Bloodbath


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Thirsty and Miserabe - Black Flag


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vandring - The 3rd and the Mortal


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Water Cooler Suicide - The Last Felony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

You Never Know - Immortal Technique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Za - Supergrass


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Astronomy - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Grey Smoke - A Radio With Guts


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Come on in my kitchen - Robert Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die My Darling - Kittie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find My Way Back Home - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gasoline - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helpless Automaton - Men at Work


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here - Incubus/PinkFloyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Be - Jaylene Johnson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep Talkin' - Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Late - The Tossers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Money- Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Loves You - Garbage


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

One Touch- LCD SoundSystem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Provider - Days of the New


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Quien quiera que seas - Jorge Drexler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhymes of an Hour - Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So I See - Lene Marlin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

That Don't Impress Me Much - Shania Twain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under my umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant Chair - Steve Winwood


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

*Y'All Want a Single*

by 
*KoRn*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Amount Of Words - Blue October


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yall Heard of Me - C-Murder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ziggy Stardust by David Bowie


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Angelf*ck - Misfits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Baba O'Riley by The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Control - Poe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't Let Me Down by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday Now - Texas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fairy Tale of New York by The Pogues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing in Dirt - John Popper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hair of the Dog by Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invidia - Delain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jack and Diane by John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerosene Hat - Cracker


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Love Hurts by Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move On - No Doubt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nobody's Fault But Mine by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Year Ago - Lene Marlin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Poor Tom by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Real Estate - Cypress Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shooter - Rednex


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The Truth- Kris Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victory Day (April Showers) - Melissa McClelland


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Who Are You - the Who


----------



## Chas (Dec 21, 2010)

~someone doesn't know their ABC's~ coughtoadlickerchough

XMD 5a - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Think of Me - Elvis Presley


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zooropa by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arctic World - Midnight Oil


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Bring Her Down (To Crippletown) - Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruise, The - The Rentals


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm new at this so forgive me...

Don't forget to remember-- Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy - Jesca Hoop


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Fantazma - Nekromantix


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gallow's Pole by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gayle (Dec 27, 2010)

*H*azel St. - Deerhunter


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Just another Day - Tower of Power


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kokomo by the Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Is Bad - Shelby Lynne


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Manic Depression by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ozone Baby by Led Zeppelin


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Pretty Woman, Roy Orbison or Van Halen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Fire - Melody Gardot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Roxy Roller by Nick Gilder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Said Hey - Monsterpuss


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Take It Easy by The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uninvited - Linda Perry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vasoline by Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting - Jaded


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Xanax And Wine by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yah-Ta-Ta, Yah-Ta-Ta (Talk, Talk, Talk) - Judy Garland & Bing Crosby


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z.... "Zenith" by Swollen Members


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

*A*s You're Falling Down - Escape The Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloodlust - Sex Slaves


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Con toda palabra - Lhasa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Star - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Ernie - Fat Freddy's Drop


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

F: **** Me Pumps -Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ground Zero - Chris Cornell


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Handle With Care by The Travelling Wilburys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inventory - Patti Rothberg


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Julia by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Flame - Jewel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

La Grange by ZZ Top


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Only Human - Heather Nova


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Orange Blossom Special" - bluegrass standard


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pour Some Sugar on Me- Def Leppard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quinn The Eskimo by Manfred Mann


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Sentinel - Judas Priest


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Umbrella-- Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing Boom Box - Man Man


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walter's Walk by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You - Au Pairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

all around me-Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterflies - Sia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

California Girls by The Beach Boys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Excuses - Alanis Morissette


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

**** you by Cee Lo Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

here & now- luther


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Incense and Peppermints by Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep holding on-- Avril Lavigne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midvikudags - Bjork


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Never Tear Us Apart by INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once a City - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Paranoid-Black Sabbath


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Question!--System of a down


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rainy Day Women #12 and 35 by Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouting Out Loud - The Raincoats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tree, The - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Under MY Thumb by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Vulcan Princess - Stanley Clarke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whatever - Godsmack


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeat's Grave - The Cranberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus. once again :duck


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Abracadabra by Steve Miller


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't Buy Me Love by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eleanor Rigby by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flora's Secret - Enya


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road-Elton John


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Here In Your Arms* by Hellogoodbye


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Infected-Demon Hunter


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Jahova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Coming Back - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Life Wasted-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Song - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Necrotizing Fasciitis--Becoming the Archetype


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hit Wonder - Everclear


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Racing to the Future - Jasmine Ash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

So Greedy - 999


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfurling A Darkened Gospel - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus as a Boy - Bjork


----------



## ItsNicole (Dec 26, 2010)

Who are you when I'm not looking - Blake Shelton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Gon' Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow Submarine by The Beatles


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

All Guns Blazing - Judas Priest


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cedar Trees - Taken By Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do Something - Macy Gray


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Everlasting Love-Carl Carlton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallin' - Jaded


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hold Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Be Alone - Proteens


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killing in the Name - RATM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr Iceman - Maria Solheim


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Never too late--Three days grace


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Please Mister Postman" - The Marvelettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qwerty - Linkin Park


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rebel Yell-Billy Idol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Superman's Dead - Our Lady Peace


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Take it on the Run- REO Speedwagon


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Ugly - The Exies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Venus - Shocking Blue


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We're an American Band- Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Eyes - Cacophony


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Number is My Number - 999


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerospace - Kidneythieves


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All Around the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Borderline- Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dotted Line, The - Strata


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fairground - Simply Red


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Grass- Animal Collective


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands Clean - Alanis Morissette


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I Just Died In Your Arms Tonight- Cutting Crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judith - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

Kuroi Namida - Anna Tsuchiya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter Read - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maneater - Hall & Oates


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Never Been Any Reason- Head East


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Wings of Love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Police Story - Black Flag


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reunion - Collective Soul


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Stairway to Heaven- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tighten It Up - Leah Andreone


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's Going On? -Marvin Gaye


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xoyo - The Passage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Wanna What- - Alecia Elliott


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zachariah - The Jesus Lizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All This Could Be Yours - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bobby Knows Best - The Coathangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chump - Green Day


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Depression - Black Flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Paste - Die Antwoord


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Gummy Bear Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Beside You - Alice in Chains


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Am The Walrus by The Beatles


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Judas Rising - Judas Priest


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Leatherface - Big Pun


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My Life - Styles P


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mother by Pink Floyd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Old Time Rock n Roll by Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises - Lillix


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Qualms of Reality - Meshuggah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roof With a Hole - Meat Puppets


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tainted Love by Soft Cell


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Vintage Books - Cloud Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What You're Getting Into - Shannon Curfman


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

x- Xzibit


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

your love nicki minaj


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zodiac - Melvins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Baby Doll - Teenage Jesus and the Jerks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Devil's *****house - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fate Of Knowledge - Lyriel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Get Back by The Beatles


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Heaven--Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Was You - Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Journey to the past -from the Anastasia movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Let Me Come In - Hasil Adkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mothers Heaven - Texas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Norman (He's No Rebel) - Mo-Dettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Pop in an Oak - Rednex


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pride - Hüsker Dü


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Time - Iris DeMent


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Rascando siempre rascando - Machito & His Afro-Cubans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skeleton Song - Kate Nash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Together - The Raconteurs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Pepers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet's Dance - Collide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the Jungle- Guns n' Roses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X.Y.U. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your One Wish - Cadallaca


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero - Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animals - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Brain Damage by Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry You Around - Ani Difranco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Delta 5 - Delta 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enough - Gravity Kills


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Feels Like The First Time- Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greed - Assemblage 23


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Head Games-Foreigner


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

In Pieces - Foreigner


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jukebox Hero-Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen by Night - Jill Sobule


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lonely - Foreigner


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Moment of Truth- Foreigner


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not While I'm Around - Sweeny Todd movie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Outdoor Miner - Wire


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallel Universe - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Quiet Pillage - 23 Skidoo


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Raincoat - Crash Kings


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Summer - Mogwai


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Teardrop- Massive Attack


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Under Pressure- Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vera by Pink Floyd


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go -Wham!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

X Files - House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years from Now - Dr. Hook


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Zebra- Beach House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always You - Jennifer Paige


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bandoliers - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chick Fit - All Saints


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dead End Friends - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye to Eye - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

FM - The Slits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greyest Love of All - Taken by Trees


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hand Me Down World - The Guess Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iyansa - Faun


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jackyard Backoff - The Cramps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeper - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move Over - Janis Joplin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

New Years Day by U2


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ode To My Family - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peacemaker - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Run Baby Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skogens Kjole - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Teardrops - Womack & Womack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Vin Mariani - The Black League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Blood and Suffering - Undish


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X-Static - Fighters of Foo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcake - Kaki King


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zombie - Berries of Cran


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

All Likkered Up - Roger Alan Wade


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ballad of Chasey Lain ---bloodhound gang
lol


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Constitutional Masturbation - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Daddy Was a Preacher, Momma Was a Go-Go Girl" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Angle - Ani Difranco


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings (Jan 26, 2011)

F*gg*t- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

grenade - Bruno Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunting - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*JFK's LSD* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me Fool - Fefe Dobson


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Landslide -Senses Fail


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Middle of Yesterday - Our Lady Peace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Only The Lonely by Roy Orbison


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

Poker Face - Lady GaGa


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Question-System Of A Down


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Question-System Of A Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B52s


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Savior--skillet


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Take A Picture by Filter


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Uprising-Muse


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Vices -Silverstein :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking the Cow - A Camp


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

XO -Fall Out Boy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Can't Always Get What You Want by the Rolling Stones


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Zero -Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Addicted - Saving Abel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Day In The Life by The Beatles


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Back Up--12 Stones


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Crawl -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Devil you know-Pinback


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Even Flow--Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Boys - The Cardigans


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Gives You Hell* by The All-American Rejects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hero - Kate Earl


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am I Said by Neil Diamond


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kingfisher - Joanna Newsom


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lady by Styx


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Mercury" by The Ocean Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ocean, The by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quiet Dog - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Me - Morgan Page


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorrow -Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tired of 'Me' - Live


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Under The Bridge by The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Venus-Shocking Blue


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walter's Walk by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Yellow Ledbetter--Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeit Nach dem Sturm - Faun


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Away -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back from Cali - Slash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't Be Saved -Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils Train - Crooked Fingers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Everlasting Love-Carl Carlton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake Rain - Sarah Hudson


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Go -Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's Where the Story Ends - The Sundays


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

In-a-gadda-da-vida- Iron Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkie - Poe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Kodachrome-Paul Simon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lady Writer by The Dire Straits


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mama, I'm Coming Home-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Never Let This Go -Paramore


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh My F*cking God - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

People Are Strange- The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rebel Yell- Billy Idol


----------



## biancanics (Jan 25, 2011)

Superman - Five for Fighting :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Tongues - Mariee Sioux


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Under My Thumb by The Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Wishing the Days Away" - Billy Bragg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Your *** (My Face) - The Mummies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Mouth Angel - The Rolling Stones


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Abay - Gigi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Creep -Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Music - Julie Doiron


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World by Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fledgling - John Popper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gallows Pole by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Heathen's Kiss - Horse Feathers.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jesse's Girl by Rick Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of the Jailhouse - Aimee Mann


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Last Kiss by Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine is the Ocean - Flowing Tears


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Never There by Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opened - Assemblage 23


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Prickly Thorn, But Sweetly Worn - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Rock And Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet James - Alex Winston


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sister Christian by Night Ranger


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Too Young - Phoenix


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

(Untitled) - Neutral Milk Hotel.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vision - Penetration


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

When You And I Were Young - The Clientele.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are Not Alone - Live


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zanzibar by Billy Joel


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Brick By Boring Brick -Paramore


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't Stop This Thing We Started - Bryan Adams


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesn't remind me -- Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ease - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Firecracker - Frazey Ford


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help Me - Joan Osborne


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't love you -My Chemical Romance


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure :heart:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Konigin - Faun


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Love for What I am - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Unawakened Soul - Lyriel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Next to Nothing -Breaking Benjamin :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Party Line - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Rhinestone Eyes - Gorillaz


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Sooner or later - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tiny Dancer by Elton John


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Uriel by Joy Wants Eternity.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void in My Heart - John Mellencamp


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

coming home- p diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet by BTO


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Zen - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

All Hope is Gone - Slipknot


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Bonecrusher -Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

China Girl - Anna Ternheim


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. John - Mika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Angle - Ani Difranco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Face Down *** Up by 2 Live Crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greater Than - Vedera


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Here Comes The Pain - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside - Lady & Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of the Angels - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss By Kiss - Emilia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Entertain You - Gypsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ode to My Family - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Me - Jade Ell


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Q-Ball - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rebel - Marya Roxx


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Starla - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me True - Sarah Jarosz


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Understanding- Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Vera Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XO - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Zip - The Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Time - Lyriel


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black is Black, Los Bravos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolina Blues - Blues Traveler


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn I wish I was your lover, Sophie B Hawkins.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

England Belongs To Me - Cock Sparrer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flight Response - Days of the New


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush - Automatic Loveletter


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Instigator -D12


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Just Like You -Three Days Grace


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Kettering - The Antlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

La Forme et le Fond - Keren Ann


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mumbo No.5, Lou Bega.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

N da Closet - Coolio


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ode To Joy by Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polly - Keren Ann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizz Kid - Jethro Tull


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Riders on the Storm - The Doors.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday - Brett Dennen


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*T*he Naming of Things - Andrew Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undone - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vacation - Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What He Wrote - Laura Marling


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Xavier - Dead Can Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Again Today - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolina Days - Megafaun


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye to Eye - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Franklin -Paramore


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Michael.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hallelujah by Leonard Cohen


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^lol.

Jackie Big Boobs - The Kooks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Moving On - Decyfer Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Original Sin, INXS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planets - Kate Rusby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ran for Miles - Gemma Hayes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

She's A Rainbow by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Ton Brick - Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbeliever - Android Lust


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

vulnerable by secondhand serenade


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Whale Song - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Are So Beautiful by Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiaccupuncture - Aesop Rock


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

car underwater- armor for sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Division - Android Lust


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Echo Beach by Martha And The Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy & Afraid - Superdrag


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Great Balls of Fire - Buddy Holly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeycomb Child - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Ireplaceable - Beyonce (haha let's see who's more stubborn)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack the Gardener's Son - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids with Guns - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Led to the Sea - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Me and My Gin - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left - Delain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only the Lonely, Roy Orbison.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Please Don't Go" - Mike Posner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver - Theory of A Deadman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rag Doll by Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spring, The - Britta Persson


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Two as one - -From First to Last


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Vanished - Crystal Castles


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

waldorf worldwide- good charlotte (heh)


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

X&Y Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You and I - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam and Eve - Ani Difranco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Baba O'Riley by The Who


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dancing Days by Led Zeppelin


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fool for you anyway - Foreigner


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Girl's Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Half The World - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible Love - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Jealous guy- john lennon


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Knock You Down -keri hilson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave It Inside - Toby Lightman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

More Than a Woman - Tavares


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No, No, No - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Addiction - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Fire - Melody Gardot


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Rio - Duran Duran


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Sunny - Cher


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Time of the season - The Zombies


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Venice Beach - Daniel Kandi


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

waterfalls- TLC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static Process - Madonna


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

yellow submarine- the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerstoren - Rammstein


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

animal - def leppard


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black is Black - Los Bravos.


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

can't tell me nothing - kanye west :]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

E.T. - Katy Perry Feat. Kanye West :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fingers & Toes - Alex Winston


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello It's Me - Fisher


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

It's You--PJ Harvey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp (our families knew each other when they were both in Seymour, Indiana! :lol).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Like toy soldiers-Eminem


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Miss World - Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry in the Dark - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Cry in the Dark - Juliana Hatfield


.....that's not an N song. just saying

but btw 
Nice and Slow - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Oops posted it in the wrong thread lol.

Out of Our Heads - Sheryl Crow


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Penny Lane- the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qualifications - Billy Bragg


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Roadside Blues- The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Show Me Heaven - Elis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Versions of Violence - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventilator Blues - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier and Honor - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Youth of the Nation - POD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Mouth Angel - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ava Adore - Smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sand - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Crestfallen - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming - Blondie


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hand Me Down World by The Guess Who


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I miss you - Klymaxx


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jupiters Lament - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Kiss me- sixpence


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Luna - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

Master and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing and everything - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

One by one all day - The Shins


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pennies - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of Light - Missing Heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Rocket - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Say by The Corrs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Tearin' Up My Heart - 'NSYNC


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

umbrella- Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vu d'Ici - Emilie Simon


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whir - Smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You're All I've Got Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeven Weken - Marco Borsato


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

As Rome burns - Primordial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang On - The Breeders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

circles - Incubus


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper" - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends of P - The Rentals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give You My Lovin - Mazzy Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible Ink - Aimee Mann


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Julia by The Beatles


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kooks - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lola by The Kinks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millennium - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Big Thing - Lit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One on One - Hall and Oates


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Play Me Hard -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Stairway To Heaven by Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Telephone line -ELO


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Unwell - Matchbox 20


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Telephone line -ELO


After hearing "Evil Woman" by them, I am more than willing to give that song a try - never heard of it.

Venus - Frankie Avalon......then there was the Bananarama version :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Me Go (Kiss Me, Kill Me) - The Dollyrots


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

You Got It - Roy Orbison


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zero The Hero by Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Absinthe Minded - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born to be my baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Czarina - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

Dear Summer- Jay Z


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Dirty Deeds AC DC


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

E.T. - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West :boogie


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Freedom! '90 - George Michael


----------



## Mike Tyson (Apr 15, 2011)

So I have to make a song with alphabet H here...!!!

Hips Don't Lie by Shakira...!!
http://977music.com/online-radio.html


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperium Tenebrarum - Cradle of Filth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jungle Love by Steve Miller


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Knocking on heaven's door-Guns n' roses


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Live to Win - Paul Stanley


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Money talks-AC/DC


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing Else Matters -- Metallica


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Once bitten twice shy- Great White


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pineapple Head - Crowded House


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Questions 67 & 68 - Chicago


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Run For Your Life - The Beatles


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

S & M - Rihanna


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Toxic - Britney Spears


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Umbrella - Rihanna feat. Jay-Z


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Virtuality - Rush


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

What a Girl Wants - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zero Zero UFO - Ramones


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

All I Wanted - Michelle Branch


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad Day - REM


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

California Gurls - Katy Perry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't Do Me Like That - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

E.T. - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Forever - Mariah Carey


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Get Some - Lykke Li


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hit So Hard - Hole


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hosanna-Hillsong


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

In the Arms of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Hold On - Texas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kokomo by The Beach Boys


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine - Taylor Swift


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

On the Way Down - Ryan Cabrera


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pennyroyal Tea - Nirvana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que sera sera - Doris Day


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unthought Known - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

We Deal In Dreams - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoe - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr Song, The - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

All This Time- One Republic!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Changes - David Bowie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Diamonds and Rust - Judas Priest


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everybody Hurts by REM


----------



## 4ChristJesus (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgiven - Relient K

: )


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girl Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartbeat - Wham!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Jesus - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Mayonaise *- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Only the good die young - Billy Joel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Private Dancer - Tina Turner


----------



## Taemint (Apr 22, 2011)

Quasimodo - SHINee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rush, Rush - Paula Abdul


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sparks Fly - Taylor Swift


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tip Drill - Nelly :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Vices and Virtues - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why Can't I? - Liz Phair


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Why Can't I? - Liz Phair


love liz phair!!!

I just had to say that...I don't actually know any "x" songs.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Xanax and Wine -- U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Crazy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anne Bonny Rag - Laura Veirs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born to be my baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clap Your Hands - Sia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Drive - The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gravel Road - Clutch


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hit The Lights - Metallica


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Insane In The Brain - Cypress Hill


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lola by The Kinks


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nowhere Man by The Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Operation Spirit - Live


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pictures of You - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Warrior - Jewel


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Rat in a Cage - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

So Fresh, So Clean - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undone (The Sweater Song) - Weezer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Vital Signs - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Without Love - Hairspray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray - The Maccabees


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You Better You Bet - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakdown - Proteens


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Circus Maximus - Clutch


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap by ACDC


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Free Falling by Tom Petty


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

God must have spent a little more time on you - 'NSYNC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope - Rush


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Inis Mona - Eluveitite


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jukebox Hero - Foreigner


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Keine Lust - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened On - Lightning Dust


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Magic Man - :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Drink for the Old Drunk - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Octavarium - Dream Theater


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Peace of Mind - Boston


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

queen of the reich queensryche


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Say You Will - Foreigner


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This Is Shangrila - Mother Love Bone


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Unpretty-TLC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins of Glass - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What about love - :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You're pretty good looking - White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerstoren - Rammstein


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Angie by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Capricorn Sister - Mother Love Bone


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyers eve -metallica


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Eternal Glory - Rhapsody


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Far Cry - Rush


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Godzilla-blue oyster cult


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

How'd You Pin That One On Me - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I wanna be somebody- WASP


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Live and let die- guns n roses


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

No more mister nice guy- Alice cooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Primal scream-motleycrue


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen and Country - Jethro Tull


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Rise rebel resist-otep


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Small Upsetters - Clutch


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Ticket to ride - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unemployed Boyfriend - Everclear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vitamin - Incubus


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Wild is the Wind - Nina Simone


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

xanadu-rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

zombie- the cranberries


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

All The Fools Sailed Away - Dio


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breathe- Michelle Branch


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Cult - Slayer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dirty World - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Earthshine - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fight - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoochie Mama - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Icky Thump - White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-*ss - Beck


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Kick Out the Jams - MC5


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Larger than Life - Backstreet Boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Magic Bus by The Who


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out From Under - Incubus


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Song For You - Carpenters


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Til Death - Wynter Gordon


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viva Life on Mars - Robbie Williams


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

When I Fall - After School


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Love Is Like Las Vegas - The Thrills


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airplane Man - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Casino Boogie by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Down Under - Men At Work


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Evil Woman-ELO


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fallen Angel - Poison


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Games People Play - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

I Believe - Joe Satriani


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Judas rising- Judas priest


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Kayleigh - Marillion


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Last Train To Clarksville by The Monkees


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Once in A Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Poor Tom by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Hop - Bobby Darin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Scars - Rush


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Take A Bow - Leona Lewis


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Volcano - Dethklok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr & I - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boogie With Stu by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Control the Storm - Delain


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dream Evil - Dio


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freedom - WHAM!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girl Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Jump in the fire- metallica


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Let's Get Rocked - Def Leppard


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never Say Never - Justin Bieber


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Anything goes- guns n roses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhapsody in the Rain - Lou Christie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shot Down in Flames - AC/DC


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Up all night-slaughter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Who Do You Love - Patti Smith


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You shook me all night long - AC/DC


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Alone - :heart


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Beside You in Time - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Call of the Wintermoon - Immortal


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you wanna touch me - Joan Jett


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Freakonomics - Clutch


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Have a Dream - Abba


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jumping someone else's train - The Cure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Kid Gloves - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Loser Like Me - New Directions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mood Indigo - Duke Ellington


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Never again - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oipic - Powderfinger


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Red Barchetta - Rush


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Siberian Khatru - Yes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Turn Up the Night - Black Sabbath


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Umbrella - incubus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Voulez-Vous - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - Mia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You belong with me - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Lung - Monster Magnet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Africa - Toto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

B.M.F. - Rick Ross


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

DOA - Foo Fighters


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ever fallen in love - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Nights I Can't Remember - Hedley


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I gotta be - Jagged Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Lullaby - The Cure


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make yourself - Incubus


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

DANG IT!

Nail in the coffin - Eminem


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Sherrie - Steve Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PYT (Pretty Young Thing) - Michael Jackson


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rael 1 - The Who


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Suffragette City - David Bowie


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

This One (Crying Like A Child) - Utada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up So Close - Cake


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Back When - Aimee Mann


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Always - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bone China - Mother Love Bone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Down on the Street - The Stooges


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fool for you anyway - Foreigner


----------



## JazzHands (May 15, 2011)

Growing Up - Fall Out Boy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha - Juvenile


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Into Battle - Ensiferum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just the Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knowing When To Leave - Carpenters


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leave That Thing Alone - Rush


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"Meat is Murder" - The Smiths


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

One More Red Nightmare - King Crimson

Edit: Anymouse, I am disappoint.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirouette - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

River of Fire - Bif Naked


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Shampoo - After School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Truce - Jade Ell


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

U - Pearl Jam


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Vienna - Ultravox

Trooper


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Winter Madness - Wintersun


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Zoolook - Jean Michel Jarre

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Animate - Rush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baby - Justin Bieber


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Crazy For You - Let Loose

Trooper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Delilah by Tom Jones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Even The Losers - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Foot Loose - Kenny Loggins

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Hashpipe - Weezer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I Want You (She's So Heavy) - The Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just want you to know - Backstreet Boys


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Little Lover's So Polite - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Matinee - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing As It Seems - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Punishment Fits the Crime - Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm King - Veruca Salt


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Refuse to dance - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Points - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Waiting for the Sun - Powderfinger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-xzibit


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Devel - Incubus


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Another day in paradise - phil collins


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Circus Maximus - Clutch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drive - Incubus


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Elegia - New Order


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feel Me - Jadakiss


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Girls on the Beach - The Beach Boys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha - Juvenile


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I Can't Explain - The Who


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Knocked Up - Kings of Leon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

La Grange by ZZ Top


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Middle of the Road - The Pretenders


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

N.I.T.A - Young Marble Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patty Lee - Les Savy Fav


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Queen - Son Dambi


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Repulsion - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

See me, Feel me - Scooter

Trooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Throw some D's - rich boy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Undone - Pearl Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz- placido domingo


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

XOXOXO - Secret and Whisper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zero Zero UFO - Ramones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

American Woman - Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Babylon - David Grey

Trooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Courtroom - Black Rob


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dance, Dance, Dance - Right Said Fred

Trooper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fantastic Day - Haircut 100

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Get it Right - New Directions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold on to the Nights - Richard Marx


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I Ain't The One - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob Marley's Chain - Aimee Mann


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

King of the Rodeo - Kings of Leon


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lovely Day - Bill Withers

Trooper


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Never Say Never - Justin Bieber


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Orange Crush - R.E.M


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Power To The People - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qualify - Koffee Brown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

That's living alright - Joe Fagin

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanna Be A Star - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone Dream Sequence - Friends with Benefits


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You're so beautiful - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zat You, Santa Claus? - Louie Armstrong


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Armageddon it - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe (2 AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Come on over - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream Hotel - Texas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Far Behind - Eddie Vedder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass - incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Into the Rush - Aly and AJ


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

January Hymn - The Decemberists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Let It Be Me - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Menace of Vanity - Epica


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

No No No - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patiently Waiting - 50 Cent


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Quiet as a Mouse - Margot & the Nuclear So and So's


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Raise your glass - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something Good - Utah Saints


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Tailormade - Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under a Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Waiting for a War - The Morning Benders


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yer Blues by The Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Always on Time- Ja Rule Ft. Ashanti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Crown of Love - Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danger on the Track - Europe


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Ease Your Feet in the Sea - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fortune Faded - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Girl from the North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot In the City - Billy Idol


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

I Turn My Camera On - Spoon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Kissing the Lipless - The Shins


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Light my fire - The Doors


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Masochist - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Not The Girl You Think You Are - Crowded House


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

One of these nights - The Eagles


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Play Crack the Sky- Brand New


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quitter - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Roses are Red - Mac Band

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sink Low - Powderfinger


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Two- The Antlers


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Umbrella- Rihanna


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

We are the World - Michael Jackson (and Company)

Trooper


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Xavia - The Submarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Always - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Borderline - Madonna


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Careless Whisper- George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Dance - FOB


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everywhere - Michelle Branch


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fade to Grey - Visage

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Hero- Mariah Carey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep on loving you - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Part Two - King Crimson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mambo No.5 - Lou Bega.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

*N*ever Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Wings of Love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paint It Black - The Vines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Furrows - Tragically Hip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reflex, The - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

San Francisco - Brett Dennen


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Trade it All - Fabolous, Jagged Edge, Diddy


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

U16 Girls - Travis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of The Dolls - Generation X


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Wasted & Ready - Ben Kweller


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zero Zero UFO - Ramones


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Across the Universe - The Beatles


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Barbie Girl - Aqua :teeth

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cold Wind - Arcade Fire


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't forget about us - Mariah carey


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Enter sandman - Metallica


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Forever Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Gotta go Home - Boney M

Trooper


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Have You Ever - Brandy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If this was a movie - Taylor Swift


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jesus Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam - Nirvana.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando and Dawn

Trooper


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Lazarus Heart - The Walkabouts


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Message in a Bottle - The Police

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

^^ I love this song.

On the Bus Mall - The Decemberists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Queen, The - Lady Gaga


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Ragged Wood - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweep - Los Umbrellos


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Taught to Look Away - Matt Pond PA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under No Circumstances - Villians of Virtue


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Valkyrie in the Roller Disco - The New Pornographers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What New York Used to Be - The Kills


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Got a Lot to Answer For - Catatonia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Afterimage - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Barbra Streisand - Duck Sauce


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

chain reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Double Trouble - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

earth song


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Famous for Nothing - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Girlfriend- Alicia Keys


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mean - Taylor Swift


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

One way or another - Blondie


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Pon de replay- Rihanna


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Quando Quando


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Rock the Boat - Aaliyah


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Saint Simon - The Shins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toy Soldiers - Martika


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unforgettable - Nat King and Natalie Cole


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Various Stages - Great Lake Swimmers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When love and hate collide - Def Leppard


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Xs And Os - The Loves

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Pages - Jandek


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Da - Mary Poppins


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

All Night Thing - Temple of the Dog


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Breakaway -Kelly Clarkson


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Club foot kasabian


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Die for metal-manowar


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Emotions -Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Few and Far Between - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Goodlife -Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell on Wheels - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Like it - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just like heaven - The Cure


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^Love that song.

Living it up - Ja Rule


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

My All -Mariah Carey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Off He Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

pretty polly -stanley brothers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Queen Of The Highway by The Doors


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ride wit U - Joe


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stuck On You - Lionel Richie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unemployable - Pearl Jam


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Valerie- Amy Winehouse


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Whitewash - Buckethead


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

X Girlfriend- Mariah Carey


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zero to Hero - Hercules


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Adagio For Strings - DJ Tiesto.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Bad Babysitter- Princess Superstar


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

California Gurls - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downward Facing Dog - The Manic Depressives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Four Kicks - Kings of Leon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glass - Incubus


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Havalina - Pixies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Into Temptation - Crowded House


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jail Break - AC/DC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

marrow - st vincent


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Nobody Knows - Live


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Orange Moon- Erykah Badu


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Righteous One - Holier than Thou


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Star in da hood - Black Rob


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Time of the season - The Zombies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Van Helsing Boombox- Man Man


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

^ Great song/band

Who Wants to Live Forever by Queen


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

x and y coldplay


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

You Can Have it All - Yo La Tengo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zero The Hero by Black Sabbath


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

American idiot- Greenday


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bad to The Bone - George Thorogood.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Clayman - In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donor Song, The - Jill Sobule


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Expectations - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Aside - Hope Sandoval


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girl can't help it - Journey


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hide - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ice Ice Baby- Vanilla Ice


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovers in japan - coldpay


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_My Name is Mud_ - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Can Stop Me - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Oh Bondage, Up Yours" - X Ray Spex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photobooth - Friendly Fires


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

que bonita - Placido Domingo


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

remedy - jason mraz


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Start me up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twenty Four - Switchfoot


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Undone - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volver Volver - Vicente Fernandez


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

xxsplosive- Dr Dre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Make Me Remember - Leah Andreone


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

baa baa black sheep


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Captain Hi-Top - Mother Love Bone


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Date Rape - Sublime


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

every breath you take- sting


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Freeze - Rush


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

God bless the dead--Tupac


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Haiti - Arcade Fire


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Can See For Miles by The Who


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Just Breathe - Pearl Jam


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Knocking on heaven's door- Guns N Roses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Make love like a man - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Can Stop Me - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

o come all ye faithful


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Question! - System of a Down


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

TOmorrow - Camron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undo - Bjork


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Volcano - Dethklok


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Why Don't We Do It In The Road" - The Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You can't always get what you want- The Rolling Stones


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Zephyr Song, The - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

A-Punk - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Mirror - Arcade Fire


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

China Grove-The Doobie Brothers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dare - Gorillaz


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Evil Woman-ELO


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatal - Pearl Jam


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartbeat - Wham!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I Don't Wanna Go Down To The Basement - Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Know Your Rights - The Clash


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Light up the world - New Directions


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

My Kind of Scene - Powderfinger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula - Incubus (once again)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Outshined - Soundgarden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paperback Writer by The Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rivers of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Stabwound - Necrophagist


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ticket to ride - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwashed and Somewhat Slightly Dazed - David Bowie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weathered - Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxzxcuzx Me - Crystal Castles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

_*Zombie*_ - The Cranberries


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Accept Yourself-The Smiths


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Balls to the wall-accept


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cypress Grove - Clutch


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

*Die Mother****** Die* - Dope


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Every little thing she does is magic - The police


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fallen Angel - Poison.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Gangsta Paradise - Coolio


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Have You Seen Your Mother Baby - Rolling Stones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm Coming Back For You - Elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord Knows - Tupac


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises - Lillix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Or Quantity - Bad Religion


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Roulette - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Success - Linda Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn Turn Turn - The Byrds


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unthought Known - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

What the Hell - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Your Weather - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zombie - Cranberries.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Angeles - Elliott Smith


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Baby It's You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't stop believing - Journey


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Ebin - Sublime


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girl, you have no faith in medicine - The White Stripes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Foxymophandlemama, That's Me - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If this was a movie - Taylor Swift


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jokerman - Bob Dylan


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Killing Loneliness - HIM


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's Spend The Night Toghether by The Rolling Stones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Money in the bank - lil sctappy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nobody's Fault But Mine by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon me - incubus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Quest For Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Radar Love by Golden Earring


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sister Golden Hair- America


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Sister Golden Hair- America


 Great song 

The show goes on - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Under my thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Vision One - Röyksopp


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

What Is and What Should Never Be - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Too Good To Me - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Adrienne - The Calling


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born to be my baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dancing Days by Led Zeppelin


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Evil Has Never - Union of Knives


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foolin' - Def Leppard


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gideon - My Morning Jacket


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

House of the rising sun.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I Talk to the Wind - King Crimson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

KYEO - Fugazi


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lady Writer by Dire Straits


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mighty Quinn - Manfred Man.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Nobody Knows It But Me - Tony Rich Project


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ocean of Noise - Arcade Fire


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pearl Necklace by ZZ Top


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quadrophenia - The Who


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Remember the time - Michael Jackson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet Virginia by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Under The Bridge - Chilli Peppers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

We Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Xtal - Apex Twin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You - Carpenters


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Zebra - Beach House


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Bury Me - Thirty Seconds To Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheated On Me - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Diamonds On the Inside - Ben Harper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echoes - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fade Away - Allison Crowe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Girls - Joe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you ever needed someone so bad - Def Leppard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here -- Incubus


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Jane Says


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Killing in the name of


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I Touch Myself

>.>


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Last train to clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Magical Mystery Tour by The Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nowhere man - The Beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG - Usher


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Tenuousness - Andrew Bird


----------



## mejustjustin (Jun 20, 2011)

Under these conditions - George Straight.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Venus- Shocking Blue


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walter's Walk by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night - AC/DC


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Achilles Last Stand by Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Break on Through- The Doors


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ceiling Unlimited - Rush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Delilah by Tom Jones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Day - Kaki King


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

glass - Incubus


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

happy - nevershoutnever


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want you back -'NSYNC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacob's Ladder - Rush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kashmir - led zeppelin


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nightswimming - R.E.M


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoenix Park - The Tossers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Redondo Beach - Patti Smith


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

Stranger - VersaEmerge


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

U - Pearl Jam


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

VCR - The xx


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waiting For The Worms by Pink Floyd


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - Staind


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

At Dawn - My Morning Jacket


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

bugaboo - destiny's child


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't Fight This Feeling by REO Speedwagon


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Dammit - Blink 182


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Even You - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fearless - Taylor Swift


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Girl, You Know it;s True - Mili Vannilli :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jessie's Girl by Rick Springfield


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Kiss Me You Jacked Up Jerk - Brainiac


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leave That Thing Alone - Rush


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Mushaboom - Feist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Not Sorry - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Headlight- The Wallflowers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen and Country - Jethro Tull


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Rainbow Veins - Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Test For Echo - Rush


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Up Out My Face - Mariah Carey feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vasoline by Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait for Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You Are - Pearl Jam


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Antmusic" - Adam And the Ants


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Box Car Shorty's Confession - Clutch


----------



## invisible girl (Jun 25, 2011)

Desperado - the eagles


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Evolution - John Steel Singers


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Factory - The Vines


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartsong - Fred Hersch


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate-overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Telegraph - Eels


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Killing me softly- Roberta Flack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Mine Again- Mariah Carey


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Neon Bible - Arcade Fire


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

One More Time - Daft punk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paradise By The Dashboard Light by Meat Loaf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Reach Down - Temple of the Dog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Triumph - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Up all night-slaughter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What About Us? - Brandy


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

"Xanadu" - Rush (I have a feeling that one has been posted like a hundred times...)


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Yonkers - Tyler, the Creator


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Zoe Jane - Staind


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

All The Fools Sailed Away - Dio


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Because the Night - Patti Smith


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude Looks Like a Lady - Aerosmith


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Eight Line Poem - David Bowie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Freakonomics - Clutch


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Give it all- He is we


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Hair - Lady Gaga


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Lovesong -Adele


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Midnight, The Stars And You" - Ray Noble and Al Bowlly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now- Jefferson Starship


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Out of this world - The Cure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part-Time Lover: Stevie Wonder


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Rehearsals For Retirement -Phil Ochs


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Taxi - Harry Chapin


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Us - Regina Spektor


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Violent Pornography- System of a Down


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Wrecking crew-overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

You don't know how it feels - Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Providence - The Black League


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Annie's Going To Sing Her Song- Tom Paxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Come Back - Bon Jovi


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Dear Life -Anthony Hamilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Faithfully - Journey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you ever needed someone so bad - Def Leppard


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ice Ice Baby -Vanilla Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Heaven - Katie Melua


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Katmandu by Bob Seger


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Love and affection - Def Leppard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Magic Carpet Ride by Steppenwolf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neverending Story - Limahl


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

One -U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Rain Man -Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stronger - Sugababes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Try Again -Aaliyah


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Under my thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Viva Las Vegas -Elvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Xxzxcuzx Me by Crystal Castles


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Year 3000 - Busted (or Jonas Brothers cover)


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

U2 - Zoo Station


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

All I Need - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sails - Grand Magus


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Can't Let Go -Mariah Carey


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Daylight - Matt & Kim


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Everlasting Love -Jamie Cullum


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Friday I'm in Love - The Cure


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Good Life -Kanye West


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I Believe I Can Fly -R Kelly


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Jesus Christ - Brand New


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Marillion - 'King'


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing else matters-metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Tina Dico


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Part Time Lover by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Reptilia - The Strokes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sin City by ACDC


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

time in a bottle - jim croce


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

U,U,D,D,L,R,L,R,A,B,Select,Start - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Varpunen Jouluaamuna - Tarja


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Without You -Badfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow by Coldplay


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Zero by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

ABC -Jackson 5


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Be My Baby by The Ronettes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Chain of Fools -Aretha Franklin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Daughter by Pearl Jam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Far Away Eyes by The Rolling Stones


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Greatest Love of All -Whitney Houston


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

Hardcore Virus - Brisk & Vagabond


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Queensryche - I Am I


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Laughing by The Guess Who


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

My All -Mariah Carey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Need You Tonight by INXS


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Over the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Patience by Guns N Roses


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Quicksand -David Bowie


----------



## Swaggar (Jul 12, 2011)

So finally I got the letter R for posting a song and I am gonna post my favorite song..!!
Right Now by Akon...!!
2011 Best Camcorders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soaking Up the Sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Too Much -The Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwell - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Is Rational? - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

x girlfriend -mariah carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zooropa by U2


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

About a Girl-Nirvana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Baby I Love Your Way by Peter Frampton


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Candyman- Aqua


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## johnson8681 (Oct 23, 2005)

Everywhere- Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Called in Sick Today - AFI


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jealous Guy by John Lennon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep on loving you - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Today - Mika


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Master Song- Leonard Cohen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Tiger - The Killers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straights


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Silent Night - Anonymous Artists


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Take on me - A-ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Fall in Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Your Cloud


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne - Zombie Stomp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Problem Child - Leah Andreone


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Alibi

(we're on A)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you wanna touch me - Joan Jett


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Edge Of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Love (Digame) - Anna Nalick


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girl can't help it - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herzblut - Doro


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to break free - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just A Pimp - Angie Stone


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is a Place - Metric


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Magic Man - :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Came - Jasmine Ash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Octavia - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

People Need Love - ABBA.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Runaway Baby - Bruno Mars


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untrue - Coal Chamber


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's That Smells Like Fish? - Blind Boy Fuller


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

XenoChrist - The Faceless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You - The Carpenters


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Zodiac - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About You Now - Sugababes


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

B*stardizing Jellikit - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Do Not Defend Me - The Last Felony


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Future Breed Machine - Meshuggah


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Gallows Hymn - Primordial


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Heart of the Country - Frida.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I & I - Taja Sevelle


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Jet Pilot - System of a Down


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Kings and Queens


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Leaving The Past - Immortal Technique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mind Eraser, No Chaser - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

No Shoes - John Lee Hooker


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

On Impulse - Animals as Leaders


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pleasant Valley Sunday - The Monkees


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quickie - Geto Boys


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

_Reverberation_
13th Floor Elevators


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Stained Glass Cross - Down


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream Theater - "To Live Forever"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untrue - Coal Chamber


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Violent encounter - Shadow of the Colossus soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Xinon - Vanishing point


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

You Suck - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeven Weken - Marco Borsato


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Always look on the bright side of life - Eric Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulletproof - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

City of Light - Hilltop Hoods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Sunshine - Lillix


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Exploder - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fragile - Kerli


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girls and Boys - Blur


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Had 2 Gat Ya - Brotha Lynch Hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In The End - Green Day


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jumping someone else's train - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Love and Affection - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyin' the Flannel - Firehose


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Go To Sleep - Radiohead


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

How did we get to letter F?

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Icky Thump - White Stripes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Just Dance" Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Love the Way You Lie" Eminem feat. Rihanna


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

M&M's - Blink-182


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Note to Self" From First to Last


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

One by one - Foo fighters


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Phantom - Justice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queens of noise - The Runaways


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Rise Rebel Resist-Otep


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sailing - 'NSYNC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terra Incognita - Juliette Lewis


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Upside Down - A-Teens


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Velvet Revolution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Bother? - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xristik Throne - Antaeus


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Young and Proud" Ace of Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Bird Song- Florence + the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

C'mon Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Dont know why - mcfly


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Every rose has it's thorn - Poison


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freeway of Love - Aretha Franklin?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Going Down -- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartbreak - Rosie and the Goldbug


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If this was a movie - Taylor Swift


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Just my luck- mcfly


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kimberly - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Digger - Liz Phair


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Malibu - Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One - U2


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pour some sugar on me - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quik's Groove VII - DJ Quik


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Revolution #9 - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny Day - Big Tymers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Touch-a Touhch-a Touch-a me - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under a Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Bother? - Weezer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zooropa by U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Born to be my baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne Life - Ne-Yo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't go breaking my heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Extinguish them - Within the ruins


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Falling for the First Time - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Got to get you into my life - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I can see for miles - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep on loving you - REO Speedwagon


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Loving you - Elvis Presley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday, Monday - Mama's and the Papa's


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

No other love - :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Or Quantity - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Baby Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Somebody to Love - Justin Bieber


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Spandau Ballet


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When love and hate collide - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files - House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeat's Grave - The Cranberries


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Piece of You - Veruca Salt


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Back to december - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

C'mon Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die My Darling - Kittie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Every teardrop is a waterfall- Coldplay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freedom - Wham!


----------



## Tekameito (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck - Basement Jaxx


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope for Now- City and Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Box - Omarion


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Just Friends - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep it Dark - Genesis


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Lifes a bi*ch - NAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movin' On - Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

QWERTY - Mr. Spastic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Control - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Said Hey - Monsterpuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tropicana - Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

This game is stupid and not fun ! (yeah I couldn't think of a good song beginning with a V and I'm pissed... so what ?!) :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Restaurant - The Knife


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

When You're Gone - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray - Carbon Leaf


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

You can run, but we'll find you by Matchbook Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bare - Heather Nova


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Come as you are ; Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Know Why - Kostars


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

Even-flow : Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallen - Bree Sharp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys.....or Marky Mark and the Funk Bunch :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hero - Kate Earl


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I Will Be - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lines of My Earth, The - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mercury Blues - David Lindley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nostalgia - Cracker


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Outside looking it- jordan pruitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigeons and Crumbs - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen and Country - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting on Top of the World - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicar in a Tutu - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

World Without Your Love - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Zerox - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

All That She Wants - Ace Of Spades.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bandy Riddles - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Ninja - Die Antwoord


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

****ing in the bushes - Oasis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's My Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Just the way I'm Feeling - Feeder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Know Why the Nightingale Sings - Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memory - Sugarcult


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Primitive - Annie Lennox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question - Destiny's Child


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rainy Days - Carpenters


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Stay With Me - Def Leppard


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Take It Easy - Surfer Blood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Village Green - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Right In - Dr. Hook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years of Disgust - Annotations of an Autopsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Amityville - eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bear on the Beach - A Camp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Club Tropicana - WHAM!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead to the World - Nightwish


----------



## cherrycola (Oct 22, 2011)

Everyday - Buddy Holly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frontier - Heather Nova


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Glory box - Portishead


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Walk Alone - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just the way you look tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulambo - Soulfly


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Odd One-Sick Puppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Primitive - Annie Lennox


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Quincy- BoA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ranger Jack - Rednex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save My Life - Pink


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Turnt Up N***** - Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Vox Populi - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Walking in the Air - Aled Jones


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel of Sadness - A Camp


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Bringin' on the Heartbreak - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't Live Without You - Fit For Rivals


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Devils night -D12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything I Want - Tat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

For Martha -SP


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Gangsta Gangsta - N.W.A.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hedebys - Valravn


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

Invincible - Hedley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a Dream - A.M. Sixty


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kiss Me- Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last of the Lords - Battlelore


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Michael Knight - Curren$y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Be the Same - Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Speak Well of Me - The Weepies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter of a Man - Ben Harper


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Run From the Gun - Dead Confederate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sullen Girl - Fiona Apple


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Talk Shows on Mute - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up on Cripple Creek - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virally Yours - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way It Really Is, The - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*X-Ray* by The Maccabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Walls - Jackson C. Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Achy breaky heart - billy ray cyrus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big Empty - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*C*aptains of the Sky - *Sky Sailing*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't Stop Thinkin about Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve - Carpenters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Send Death - Slayer


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How's It Gonna Be - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Never Wanted - As I Lay Dying


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Just What I Needed - Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Let Me Go - Phantogram


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Malignant Nihilism - Applaud The Impaler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nietzsche's Eyes - Paula Cole


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Only - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quiet Kid - Dead Confederate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rescue Me - Madonna


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Solo - Iyaz*


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vigilante - Magnum


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Whatya Want From Me - Adam Lambert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Marks the Spot - Ziggy Marley


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Zephyr Song - RHCP


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Above and Below - The Bravery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B.O.B. - Outkast


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Change the World - Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Departure Hymn - Burn The Preist


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Everlasting love - Gloria Estefan


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Fifteen - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give - Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Help - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Dust - Mazzy Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - dcTalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kamata Mariyam - Fairuz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lilac Wine - Katie Melua


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No News - Lonestar


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

On directing- Tegan and sara


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Paradise - Infinite


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que Sera Sera


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Resistance is futile - Metal Inquisitor


----------



## silverhair (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds of Silence--Simon & Garfunkel (triple points)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn, Turn, Turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to Know Her - Veruca Salt


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vienna - The Fray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanna Be Where You Are - M2M


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John....lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Happy Puppet - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

A b**** is a b**** - N.W.A.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blind - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherokee Cry - Rebel Meets Rebel


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyers eve-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Fight fire with fire-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass - Incubus


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Hellion-W.A.S.P.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Jump in the fire-Metallica


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Karma- Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Things - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life - C-Murder


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No No No - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Sorrow - Black Label Society


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me When - Human League


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Under Pressure - Queen/David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus In Furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonderful - Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas Girl - Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yippee Space Ghost - Kelpe


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

zombie- the cranberries..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple - My Brightest Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Up the Girl - Garbage


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Chronic Infection - Legion Of The Damned


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Die - Merlin


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

End Of The Line - Devildriver


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

FAQU - Cripper


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Grave Ocean - Anthelion


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Internal Dialogue - Maria Mena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Sunshine - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping It Clean - The Soaps


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lollirot - Jack Off Jill


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Never Go Back- Evanescence


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Only Yesterday - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Push the Eagles Stomach - Man Man


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Question Existing*- *Rihanna


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Romance to Me - Empire of the Sun


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Sail-awolnation


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

The World - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Knife - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Violent Dreams - Crystal Castles


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Weight of the World- Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandy - Coldplay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Young forever-jay-z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenith - Swollen Members


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Ape Dos Mil - Glassjaw


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Bring Me Home- Sade


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/artist/Ted_Nugent?feature=watch_video_title Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent 
*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Daphne Descends - SP


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty Bed Blues, Pt.1 - Bessie Smith


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Forever Free - W.A.S.P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Up Offa That Thang - James Brown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Help - Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If You Have To Ask - RHCP


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jammin- bob marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krikor's Waltz Redux - Anya Marina


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Lithium-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meridian - Sirenia


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

N****s in paris-jay-z


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Opportunity = Pete Murray


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

People are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quit Playing Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ready for Love - Bad Company


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Sin - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow's World - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void - Tristan Prttyman


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Walk in the sky (Feat Bajka) - Bonobo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-files - House Of Pain


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yesterday- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenith - Swollen Members


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Awake - Textures


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cry of the Black Birds - Amon Amarth


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Dead is the new alive - Emile autumn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every You, Every Me - Placebo


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Flashpoint - Fear Factory


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Get Yourself High - Chemical Brothers


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Indigenous Laceration - Chthonic


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Jaded--- Mest


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Kill You Before You Kill Me - Wednesday 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Late - The Tossers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nemisis-Arch Enemy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oceans of Grey - Septic Flesh


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Purple Pills-D12


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rising - Septic Flesh


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Shy Girl - Stacey Q


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Till The Sky Falls Down - Dash Berlin


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

*U*ndercover Martyn - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Visions - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Waiting - Dash Berlin


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Your Love - The Outfield


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Zombie Dance - Escape the Fate


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Banana Shake - Humming Urban Stereo 

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Dancing in the Street - David bowie & Mic Jagger


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

East Hastings - Godspeed You Black Emporer


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fernando - Abba


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Feeling - Flo Rida


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

How We Feel - Clazzi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I Like It - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a Girl - No Doubt


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

La Guitarra - Orjan Nilsen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Like That - Gin Wigmore


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG - Usher


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Quiet-lights


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Red sock pugie - Foals


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Satisfaction - Benny Benassi


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Total Life Forever - Foals


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by Velvet Underground


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Waiting - Dash Berlin


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

X-Ray : The Maccabees (I swear, no matter what game I play, I always get freaking X, 

go figure??.. I've always wanted to play the xylophone, perhaps the universe is sending me a message.. Or is it that I should be asleep at 5am?? hmm One ponders these things)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Young Love - Janet Jackson


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Zomboid - Dir en grey


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bridge Burning - Foo Fighters


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Darker Times - In Flames


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Erase This - Evanescence


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

funhouse - pink


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Getaway Car - Audioslave


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello - Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I Am the Best - 2NE1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Ka-Ching - Shania Twain


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Liberi Fatali - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Maria - Blondie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Neighborhood Watch" by Dilated Peoples


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooo La La La - Teena Marie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pjanoo - Eric Prydz


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen B*tch - David Bowie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Still Alive - Lisa Miskovsky


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Thor Arise - Amon Amarth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

umbrella - rihanna


----------



## uSharon (Jan 24, 2012)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Scorpmw90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Why Don't You Love Me? - Beyoncé


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Arise - Sepultura


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

blue sky mine : Midnight Oil


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Consonant Hemispheres - Textures


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Denis - Blondie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Equivalence - Insomnium


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Find Yourself - John O'Callaghan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallow's Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Helleluyah - Vader


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Into the Void - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jennifer Ever - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyoukotsu no Nari - Dir en grey


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Light To Lies - Fabio XB & Andrea Mazza


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh My God by Usher (annoying song is annoying)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Questions - INXS


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rising - Septic Flesh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunshine of Your Love - Cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Unforgiven- Metallica


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Upside Down - Jack Johnson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Virtues of the Beast - Septic Flesh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yesterdays - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost Again - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Baptised By Dub - Criminal Minds


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Citizen Erased - Muse


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't Stop - ATB


----------



## slipknotized (Feb 20, 2012)

Easy Tiger- Every Time I Die


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ground Zero - Chris Cornell


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

How Will I Know - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inventory - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Flame - Jewel


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovefool - The Cardigans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooh Child - The Five Stairsteps


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Porcelain - Moby


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Queen Of Hearts- Juice Newton


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ride the Lightening: Metallica


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Spoonful - Cream


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Time Bomb - Rancid


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Under the Sea: Little Mermaid


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

_Vasoline - _Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walter's Walk - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yesterday- the beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zombie Inc. - In Flames


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Believe- skillet


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

California Love - 2pac


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Dragula - Rob Zombie


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

First date: Blink 182


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Times - Chic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here & Now- Luther


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Inertia - Insomnium


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jolene - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Learning to Fly - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Marrakech - ATB


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Never Cry Again - Dash Berlin


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Over My Head-- The Fray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Fire - Melody Gardot


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

******* Yacht Club - Craig Morgan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver and Gold - U2


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Tandem - Protest the Hero


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Under the sun - Black sabbath


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Vin Mariani - The Black League


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Whir -smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeat's Grave - The Cranberries


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away) - Deftones


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Call me When You're Sober: Evanescence


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't forget me - RHCP


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eraser - Hypocrisy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Funk #49 ~ James Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl in Your Dreams - M2M


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hotel California by The Eagles


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

In the Mood - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy's a Punk - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Coming Back - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Long Long Way - Alan Jackson


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Make it Stop - Rise Against


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No one wants an alien - Wipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hit Wonder - Everclear


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Penny Dreadful - Skyclad


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Quickie - Miguel


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Real Love - Mary J Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Greedy - 999


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

True Love Way -Kings of Leon


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Vibrations, Good - Beach Boys


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Way of the world - Cheap trick


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Xerces - Deftones


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

You know you're right - Nirvana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zero-Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost Home - Craig Morgan


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Call to Arms- Angels and Airwaves


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drive - The Cars


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Earthshine - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fix Me Now - Garbage


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Gangnam Style - Psy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Was You - Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jurame- Luis Miguel


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Kiss Me Deadly - Generation X


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let Yourself Go - Green Day


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Brightside- The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oh Love - Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Please Mister Postman" - The Marvelettes


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Quills - The Roots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Red Rubber Ball" - The Cyrkle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stay The Night - Green Day


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Up All Night- One Direction


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Verano - Sean Tyas (epic!!)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Would?- Alice in Chains


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Young Folks-Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Zero-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Z is the last letter right lol? 

Aerials - System of a Down


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carpe Diem - Green Day


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Down with the sickness- Disturbed.


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Everybody Knows- John Legend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fell For You - Green Day


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Get Out Alive: 3 Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Bif Naked


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I'll Be Waiting - Adele


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

*J*ust tonight - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

(The) Little Things Give You Away - Linkin Park

Just cause I'm listening to it right now


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Make Some Noise - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Been Any Reason - Head East


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

One - Bee Gees


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

The *Q*uest For Tanelorn- Blind Guardian


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ragtop Car - Noisettes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stardust- Nat King Cole


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

Today - smashing pumpkins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable- Nat King Cole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Whatever It Takes - Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxsplosive- Dr. Dre


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yet - Switchfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac - Melvins


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

A White Demon Love Song - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackened Dawn - Evergrey


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Disorder - Joy division


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Faithfulness - Skin


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Habit - Pearl Jam


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll Be - Edwin McCain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jesus Of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ nice pick 

Knocked Up: Kings of Leon


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Life is Wonderful - Jason Mraz


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Move Over Darling - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ojos ****** - Nat King Cole


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quizas- Nat King Cole


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rhythm of Love - Plain White T's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stay The Night - Green Day


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Touch The Sky- kanye west


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Under the Bridge - RHCP


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Viva la Vida: Coldplay


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Working Man - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X.Y.U. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

You & Me - Lifehouse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Evanescence


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

A Little Too Not Over You - David Archuleta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Chop Suey! - System of a Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

First Time - Lifehouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granada - Agustin Lara


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's My Hello - Blake Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Pieces - Foreigner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jailbreak- AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen by Night - Jill Sobule


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lonely - Foreigner


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Marching Bands of Manhattan - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outdoor Miner - Wire


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Please Set Me At Ease - Madlib


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Pillage - 23 Skidoo


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Reckoner - Radiohead


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Some Hearts - Carrie Underwood


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

That's What You Get - Paramore


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet's Dance - Collide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

*X&Y *- Coldplay


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Zatar - MF DOOM


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A Tout la Monde - Megadeth


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Bottle It Up - Sara Bareilles


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't Forget To Remember Me - Carrie Underwood


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyday- Buddy Holly


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Freedom - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

*Grapevine Fires* - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hypnotize- System of a down


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I Wonder Why - Dion & The Belmonts


----------



## deconblues (Oct 8, 2012)

Jaco- Pat Metheny Group


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

*Kids* - MGMT


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lost in the Echo - Linkin Park


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Man in the Box- Alice in Chains


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Out of my Heart, Into Your Head: BB Mak.

Old school style, yeah... B)


----------



## Lesliee (Jul 20, 2012)

Its really nice song 
*G*ood Times Are Killing Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Private Ale - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Rain When I Die - Alice In Chains


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

*S*omething Good Can Work - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turning Tables - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vin Mariani - The Black League


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome To Paradise - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcake - Kaki King


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Likkered Up - Roger Alan Wade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brain Stew - Green Day


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Cold-Hearted Snake* - Paula Abdul


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Dead Winter Days - Agalloch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Everybody Hurts - REM


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fall Again -- Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grenade - Bruno Mars


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I See You -- Leona Lewis


----------



## lissy3000 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just lose it - Eminem


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kryptonite: 2 Doors Down


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Livin' On A Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My Pet Sally: Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Years Day - U2


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

One Lonely Visitor: Chevelle


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Plastic Heart - Neon Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question - System Of A Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rusty James - Green Day


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

She's My Ride Home: Blue October


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Vamo' Alla Flamenco - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Why, or why not - Rekka Katakiri


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

xxplosive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Blue - Green Day


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Bravado - Rush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carpe Diem - Green Day


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't look back in anger - Maroon 5 (cover)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Easier To Run - Linkin Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get Out Alive - Three Days Grace


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

High Speed: Coldplay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am - The Moody Blues


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady - Styx


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Mama - Genesis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nightlife - Green Day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Octopuses Garden- Ringo Star


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Peach Pie on the Beach - Polysics


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quasar - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

remember when- the black keys


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stan: Eminem


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Trembling Hands - The Temper Trap


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ungodly Hour: The Frey


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

We Don't Need Another Hero- Tina Turner


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

XII Dizzy - Kagerou


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You and I both - Jason Mraz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ave Maria - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Blitzkrieg Bop - The Ramones


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't get no satisfaction- Rolling Stones


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Diamonds-Rihanna


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Freak on a Leash: Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go - Blink 182


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Highway Chile" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Island in the Sun - Weezer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Join The Ranks - Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Laragactyl - Amebix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madness - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let This Go - Paramore


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

O Children - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rolling In The Deep - Adele


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Sad Eyed Lady Of The Lowlands - Bob Dylan


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Under the Bridge-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walter's Walk - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Yoshi's Dinosaur Egg Hunt - Mochipet


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abay - Gigi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baby Eyes - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emergency - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holiday - Green Day


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I must be dreaming -The Maine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesse's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Let There Be Love (Oasis song)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mama I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Night Drive: Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

One Of These Nights - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Quesadilla - Walk the Moon


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Rain Dance Maggie-Red hot chili peopers


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Stay Away - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Young - Phoenix


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Untitled - Josh Woodward


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Vinca Rosea - Metal Fingers


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Would?-Alice in Chains


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Zero-Hawk Nelson


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

All The Flowers - Bibio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't take my eyes off you - Cary Brothers


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Do it- Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ease - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Free Fallin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holiday - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ Superstar - Ian Gillan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of the Jailhouse - Aimee Mann


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds- The Beatles


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

*Make love ~ Akon ft Kat Deluna*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next to Nothing - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One And Only - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Line - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhinestone Eyes - Gorillaz


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

So Gone - Monica


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Time is Running Out - Muse


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Unwritten-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

Vox Populi - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Xipper - Raine


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Yellow Ledbetter" Pearl Jam.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Carry on Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't You Remember - Adele


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fix You - Cold Play


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Riddance (Time of your life) - Greenday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hands Held High - Linkin Park


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Inside Out - Eve 6


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Josie - Blink 182


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Killing Me Softly With his Song-Roberta Flack


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mean girl - Matchbox twenty


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Never Gonna Give You Up-Rick Astley


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Obvious" - Blink-182


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Quetzel - This Town Needs Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rebel - Marya Roxx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Trouble - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Video Killed the Radio Star-The Buggles


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

White Sky - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow - Cold Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Zip - The Diamonds


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

A-Punk - Vampire Weekend

(I hope they will tour again in Europe and bring out a new cd ;_; )


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

By The Memories Of A Daydreamer - Till The Last Breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolina Blues - Blues Traveler


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Donner Party (All Night)" - Alkaline Trio.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Everybody Poops - Bad Lip Reading


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Fatally Yours" - Alkaline Trio


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Gravitation - Kent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Habit - Pearl Jam


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I Can't Wait-Nu Shooz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jamie - Weezer


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Kiss Me-Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lying my Way From you: Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ode to My Family - Cranberries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paradise - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-Ball - Sublime


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Red - Taylor Swift


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Stronger - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talihina Sky - Kings Of Leon


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Under Siege - Sepultura


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Viva la Vida: Coldplay


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Writings On The Walls - Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier - Dead Can Dance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Again Today - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Breed-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolina Days - Megafaun


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Dead And Gone" - The Black Keys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emo - Blink-182


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush - Automatic Loveletter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Am One - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Jealousy Breeds Killing Sprees - Greeley Estates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Loomer - my bloody Valentine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mama, I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Original Sin - INXS


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pulse - Camisado


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Quick, I've got to pee - The Easy Rascals


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Relentless Chaos - Miss May I


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stray Heart - Green Day


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

The Transfiguration Fear - Sigh


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Unsound - Underoath


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Vanadis - Falkenbach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wow! That's Loud - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

You're Just Somebody I Used To Know - Greeley Estates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Alchemy Sounded Good At The Time - Alesana


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Before the Dawn - Necrophobic


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Californication


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Day Tripper-The Beatles


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Escape - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Franklin - Paramore


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

God Save The Queen - Sex Pistols.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Helplessness Blues- Fleet Foxes


----------



## 106803 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm So Stupid - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack the Gardener's Son - Leah Andreone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Love Always, Charlie - 7 Shot Screamers


----------



## Faengil (Dec 15, 2012)

Enter the Maze - Amaranthe


----------



## Faengil (Dec 15, 2012)

((Whoops, can someone please delete that post. I wasn't thinking right. >.<))

May it Be - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Plasticine - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rag Doll - Aerosmith


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Synthetic Love - Motionless In white


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Time - Wintersun


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Underdog - Motionless In White


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Vigil - Lamb of God


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Wires And The Concept Of Breathing - A Skylit Drive


----------



## tfield (Jan 3, 2013)

Spoon- The *Underdog*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiaccupuncture - Aesop Rock


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Aren't You Glad You're You - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Constant Changes - CMA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing Days - Led Zeppelin


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool for You Anyway - Foreigner


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys Like You Make Us Look Bad - Blessthefall


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Houdini - Foster The People


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ich Will - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Keep It In The Family - Anthrax


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Love is like a strange land - the flying poltergiests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving On - Decyfer Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, No, No - Destiny's Child


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Origami Wolf - Astrohenge


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pincushion - Zztop


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quit While You're Ahead - The Word Alive


----------



## klmnop (Jan 12, 2013)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Some Like It Cold - Hopes Die Last


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two as One - From First to Last


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Under This Red Sky - Hopes Die Last


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venice Beach - Daniel Kandi


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Wake Up - Suicide Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static Process - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam and Eve - Ani Difranco


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Blackout, The - Get Scared


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Carpe Noctem - E Nomine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie (Deborah) Gibson


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Funky Donkey - beastie boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hinnom, Tx - Bon Iver


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Immaculate Misconception - Motionless In White


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Jiwa Tersakiti - Tormentor


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kings Meadow - Mogwai


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Lose Control - Evanescence


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Marching Bands of Manhattan - death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, No, No - Destiny's Child


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Outnumbered - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Pierce - The Day Everything Became Nothing


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Radio Free Europe- R.E.M.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Susudio - Genesis


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Tools Of The Trade - Carcass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Vaporous - Elsiane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

X-Men - Powerglove


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Z - Mr. Oizo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sand - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Chronic Disgorgement - Rancid Flesh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Trust Me - 30H!3


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - NIN


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Fixated On A Plastic Girl - Till The Last Breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Interzone -Joy Division


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Black Submarines - Black Keys


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Makes Me Wonder - Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing and Everything - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One By One All Day - The Shins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Respiration - Mos Def


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Somethings missing - John Mayer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Thumbs Up (For Rock N' Roll) - Kill The Noise


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Unwritten -Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vu d'Ici - Emilie Simon


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Wanna Be Startin' Something - Michael Jackson


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Xanadu -Olivia Newton John


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ava Adore - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Clocks - Coldplay.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

"Diana", Paul Anka.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everybody Wants to Rule The World - Tears For Fears.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Follow through -Gavin DeGraw


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Go - Trance Allstars


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot In The City - Billy Idol.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I Feel Fine - The Beatles


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jumper - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Kim - Eminem


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Live It Up - Mental As Anything.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Meet Me By the Water - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing's Going to Stop Us Now - Starship Enterprise.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One on One - Hall and Oates


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty Baby - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Quarryman's Lament - Joe Bonamassa



Colhad75 said:


> Nothing's Going to Stop Us Now - Starship Enterprise.


Is there a Star Trek version of Starship's song?


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Red Light in My Eyes- Children of Bodom


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Talk Like That - The Presets


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Usher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Watching the Wheels-John Lennon


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

X-kid by Green Day.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zombie-The Cranberries


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

American Woman - Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Best For Last - Adele


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Between The Bars - Elliott Smith


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Crystalised - The xx


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dance The Night Away - Mavericks.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Exile - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom! '90 - George Michael


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

God Shuffled His Feet - Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hips Don't Lie - Shakira


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Island in the Sun - Weezer


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just Eat It - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Let It Be - Beatles.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

My Heart Is Broken - Evanescence


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

OK - Beastie Boys


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

"Put Your Head On My Shoulder" Paul Anka


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Quit Playing Games With My Heart - The Backstreet Boys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rebel Soul - Kid Rock


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight - REM


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Time by Pink Floyd


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegetable - Radiohead


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Zero UFO - Ramones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A New Hope - Blink 182


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brush away- Alice in chains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

California Gurls - Katy Perry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Richie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Time You Go Away - Hall & Oates


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Flathead - Fratellis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

E.T. - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope Street - The Levellers


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Love - Steve Miller


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

King of Anything - Sara Bareilles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Way Down - Ryan Cabrera


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Panda - Mew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Step by Step - New Kids on the Block :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Turn, Turn, Turn" The Byrds


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Up, Up, and Away - Fifth Dimension


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Warped - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You - Candlebox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

About A Girl - Nirvana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Best For Last - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

California Gurls - Katy Perry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daydreaming - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

E.T. - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gotta Get Away - The Offspring


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hammerhead - The Offspring


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

In the End - Linkin Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaded - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mayonaise - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ok - Beastie Boys


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quasar - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sail To The Moon - Radiohead


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Deal In Dreams - Live


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You'll be Under My Wheels - The Prodigy


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

zephyr song. Red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anne Bonny Rag - Laura Veirs


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to be My Baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Californication- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eat the rich - Aerosmith


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fever - Aerosmith


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Grind - Alice in Chains


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let There Be Rock - AC/DC


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Moneytalks - AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans - Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pennyroyal Tea - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - SHINee


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Recoiled- Flying Lotus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparks Fly - Taylor Swift


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Umbrella - Dog's Eye View


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

XO/The Host - The Weeknd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Arts & Crafts - Red Light Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakdown - Proteens


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Call it what you want - Foster the people


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Death Becomes You - Sunn O)))


----------



## Andriod18 (Jun 12, 2011)

Endors Toi - Tame Impala


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fat bottomed girls - Queen


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ghetto Life - Rick James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hit the Lights - Metallica


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

In the Rain - The Dramatics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Land Down Under - Men At Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Need You Tonight - INXS


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

Outlaws of Love - Adam Lambert


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Now - Busdriver Meets Daedelus


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

A Real Hero - Electric Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Say You Will - Foreigner


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Tick of the Clock - Drive Soundtrack


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

Unnatural Selection - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins of Glass - Lacuna Coil


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

With Or Without You- U2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Yumeiji's Theme - The Strange Parade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angry Chair - Alice In Chains


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Comedown - Bush


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daydreaming - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Frank Sinatra - Cake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happiness - Three Days Grace


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joe's Head - Kings Of Leon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

lost highway - bon jovi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Make Some Noise - Beastie Boys


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nadezheda - Vladimir Vysotsky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One And Only - Adele


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Pas être et avoir été - Charlotte Rampling


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

queen of the reich - queensryche


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Radio ga ga -queen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Throw away your television- rhcp


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Vital Signs - Rush


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

We Die Young - Alice In Chains


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Zephyr song - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Baddour - Claude Chalhoub


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't Hold Us - Macklemore


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't You Want Me - The Human League


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Go By - Dirty Vegas


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Evil Woman - ELO


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Freak on a Leash- Korn


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Life - One Republic


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Heaven or Las Vegas - The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icky Thump - White Stripes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Just One Fix - Ministry


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

killing me softly


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Links 234 - Rammstein


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Miss Invisible - Marie Digby


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No Excuses - Alice in Chains


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Over - Drake


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Phorever People - Shamen


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Quejas de Bandoneón - Tango film soundtrack


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small Upsetters - Clutch


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The American Way - Sacred Reich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Fall - After School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yellow Light - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Zion's Blood - Lee Perry


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

American Badass - Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Concrete Jungle - Black Label Society


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dancing Days - Led Zeppelin


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fallin' - Alicia Keys


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Garden - Pearl Jam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm on Crack By the Left Rights


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Little Things - Bush


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^You skipped K.

Madhouse - Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Prayer - Disturbed


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Question! -System of a Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sludge Factory - Alice In Chains


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Try - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Vultures - John Mayer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What It's Like - Everlast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr & I - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circus Maximus - Clutch


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Excursions - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free Falling - Tom Petty


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Going To California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How You Remind Me - Nickelback


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I Stand Alone - Godsmack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Machinehead - Bush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pages - 3 Doors Down


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Quicksand Jesus - Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rapid Fire Tollbooth - Omar Rodriguez-Lopez


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn Turn Turn - The Byrds :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Do You Love - Patti Smith


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

X-ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Your Love Is A lie - Simple Plan


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Bad Boys Running Wild - Scorpions


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Copacabana - Barry Manilow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream Evil - Dio


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Everybody Wants to Rule The World - Tears for Fears


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Me - Alex Hepburn


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Joking - Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid Gloves - Rush


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lucretia My Reflection - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Oblivion - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Quiet Man - Yanni


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Showbiz - Muse


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Vegas Two Times - Stereophonics


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to the Black Parade - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avon - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Machine - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coin Operated - Vibration Squad


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Destructo - LA Funky


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Electric Gypsy - L.A. Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MasqueradeShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

Glycerine - Bush


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm Gonna Be - The Proclaimers


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Jihad - Shotgun Messiah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Land Of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Never Let Me Down Again_ by Depeche Mode


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Over Now - Alice in Chains


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Pierce The Morning Rain - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suffragette City - David Bowie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The World I Know - Collective Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up So Close - Cake


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wake Up Call - Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Broken, Seether/Amy Lee


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Contacts - Curren$y


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Ether - Nas


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Freak - Silverchair


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Gangsta Party - 2Pac


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I Speak Because I Can - Laura Marling


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Juicy - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Living It Up - Cam Meekins


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Outside -Staind


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Pursuit of Happiness - Kid Cudi


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Queen of (K)nots - Matt Nathanson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Sober Up - Joe Budden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Truce - Jade Ell


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Unexpected Flava - Big L


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Voices Carry, 'Til Tuesday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tra Hot - Benzino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animate - Rush


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Citizen Erased - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delilah - Tom Jones


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Freaky Styley - rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Want You (She's So Heavy) - The Beatles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Josie - Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Last Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

*Mulder & Scully*, _Catatonia_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Notorious - Duran Duran


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Optimistic - Radiohead


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Question - Moody Blues


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Rock and a Hard Place - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Points - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

*Time*, Pink Floyd


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uncle Tom's Cabin - Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus - Iron Maiden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Really Got Me - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus No Like Techno - Banco de Gaio


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Again- Alice In Chains


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Rain - Soundgarden


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Daylight Lucidity - Delain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emergency - Paramore


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Face The Day - Great White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghettomusick - Outkast


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Hell's Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can't Explain - The Who


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knocked Up - Kings of Leon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

The drifters: *U*nder the boardwalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Middle of the Road - The Pretenders


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

New Soul-Yael Naim


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One Day -- Matisyahu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Photograph - Nickelback


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Que Sera Sera- Doris Day


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Revelation (Mother Earth) - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spectacle - Velvet Revolver


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

There Is a Time- Uncle Earl


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Unchained -- Van Halen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

What you need - the Weeknd


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

X Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

You and I- Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust- David Bowie


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Another Day- Tim O'Brien


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Boyfriend - Schoolyard Heroes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Children of the Sun - Billy Thorpe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance, Dance, Dance - Right Said Fred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun House - The Stooges


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ghost In The Mirror - Motionless In White


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Heartbreaker/Living loving maid - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Into Dust - Mazzy Star


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Je Suis Fini - To Speak Of Wolves


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Kiss the Girl - Chameleon Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Man on the moon- REM


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Not Promised Tomorrow - Stuck Mojo


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Ootischenia- The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

purple rain - prince


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quit While You're Ahead - The Word Alive


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Run - snow patrol


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Some Nights- Fun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The winner takes it all - Abba


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Unwritten-Natasha Bedingfield (sp?)


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Velcro Fly - ZZ Top


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

What I've Done - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ertion - Rabid Monkeys


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You could be mine - G n R


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

?

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Blessed Hellride - Black Label Society


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Dreamer - Europe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

End Of the road - boys II men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free the Monkey - Smegma Revolution


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

God is a DJ - pink


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Ya! - Outkast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in love with a german filmstar - The Passions


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jump in the Fire-Metallica


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King of wishful thinking - go west


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Lost Symphonies - Saosin


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

More - Usher


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Now - Paramore


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Over & 0ver - Madonna


----------



## cinnamon12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pompeii- Bastille


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Quiet - Lights


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Take It All - Marion Cotillard (from the film Nine)


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

Undisclosed Desires - Muse


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Viking Death March - Billy Talent


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ertion - Rabid Monkeys


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

you to me are everything - hot chocolate


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zeus - Zombification


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

All at once - Whitney Houston


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubblegum ***** - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Take It So Hard - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Endseekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Got To Get You Into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hard habit to break - chicago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

If Today Was Your Last Day - Nickelback


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knowing Me Knowing You - Abba


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Money - Barrett Strong


----------



## Kat729 (Aug 15, 2013)

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## Kat729 (Aug 15, 2013)

OOPS not again.... I meant Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5


----------



## Shambles777 (Mar 3, 2012)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Queen ***** - David Bowie


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Subdivisions - Rush


----------



## Shambles777 (Mar 3, 2012)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Victim Of Changes - Judas Priest


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zoom - Commodores


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Because - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Look Back - The Temptations


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Floaters In Mud - Sepultura


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Lovin' - The Young Rascals


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

I Am Mine - Pearl Jam

P.S. likeaspacemonkey, Blink and Eddie Vedder. Nice choices!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Kinda I Want To - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Man Of A Thousand Faces - Regina Spektor


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nobody But Me - Human Beinz


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Photograph - Ringo Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Down Wench - Mister Pip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflex, The - Duran Duran


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shop Around - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trade it All - Fabolous, Jagged Edge, Diddy


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Unsound - Underoath


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Valleri - The Monkees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Youre gorgeous - baby bird


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Achilles Last Stand by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Cocoa Butter Kisses by Chance The Rapper.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dance little sister - T.T.D'arby


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hips Don't Lie - Wyclef feat. Shakira


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Israelites - Desmond Dekker And The Aces


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Jane says. Janes addiction


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knocking On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazarus Heart - The Walkabouts


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mercy, Mercy, Mercy - Buckinghams


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

One . Metallica


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Picking Up the Pieces - Paloma Faith


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Que sera sera - doris day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redrum - Esham


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Us and them . Pink floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valkyrie in the Roller Disco - The New Pornographers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What New York Used to Be - The Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Treme Measures - Destruction


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You are so beautiful - joe cocker


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zip A Dee Do Dah - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cactus Practice - Tori Amos


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dance With Me - Orleans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Counts in Large Amounts - Depeche Mode


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Grenade - Bruno Mars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How Will I Know - Whitney Houston


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jet City Woman - Queensrÿche


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Leaving las Vegas - sheryl crow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mony Mony - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh-bl-di-0h-bl-da - ya know (the Beatles)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Cliché - Action Action


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quinn The Eskimo - Manfred Mann


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Right on - silicone soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Contagious - Acceptance


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Time - pink floyd


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velouria - The Pixies


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Walk On By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

X2 - Queensryche


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Won't See Me - The Beatles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

zombie - the cranberries


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Another Day - Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better News - Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Colour My World - Chicago


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont you want me - human league


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Everybody Hurts - REM


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonna Rob the Sperm Bank - The Ex


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hang On Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Monsters Inc :yes









Edit: Oh noes wrong thread lolol.

Man in the mirror - michael jackson \(^_^)/


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Name of the game - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off He Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part-Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quarter To Three - Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Run - snow patrol


----------



## hoonoo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sinner Man -Nina Simone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take on Me - A-Ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgettable - Nat King and Natalie Cole


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Venus - Shocking Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Love and Hate Collide - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's and O's - The Loves


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero to Hero - Hercules


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Au Port - Camille


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brothers in arms - dire straits


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Crystalised - The xx


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dress you up - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Get Innocuous! - LCD Soundsystem


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halo - beyonce


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I Come With Knives - IAMX


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Judy In Disguise With Glasses - John Fred and his Playboy Band


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Lady Brown by Nujabes.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mamma Mia - abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Live


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

On Our Way - The Royal Concept


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Please don't leave me - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Highway - The Doors


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Radio - Lana del Rey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Savoy Truffle - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

Unsinkable - Sam Tsui and Elle Winter


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Voodoo Woman - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Wrapped in your arms - Fireflight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X and Y - Coldplay


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You're my World - Cilla Black


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any Day Now - Chuck Jackson


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dirty Diana - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Expectations - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hair - The Cowsills


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's My Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Journey To The Center Of The Mind - The Amboy Dukes


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Kill Your Idol by Deniro Farrar


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Make Believe - Wind


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nocturne - Wild Nothing


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On A Carousel - The Hollies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remedy - Jason Mraz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Volare - Dean Martin


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Walking in the Rain - A1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxsplosive- Dr Dre


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tea111red said:


> turbo lover - judas priest


Love it. Great song. Great cd.

The Zoo -- Scorpions


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyway You Want It - Dave Clark Five


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clayman - In Flames


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Double Barrel - Dave & Ansel Collins


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ends - Everlast

I love this song. It's hypnotic to me, almost like a soothing lullabye. I think it's not just the melody, but the way he records his voice over his voice so it sounds richer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Aside - Hope Sandoval


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

Go to sleep , Radiohead


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hang 'Em High - Booker T & The MG's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Just Want You - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

_Kung Fu Fighting_ -Carl Douglas


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Let you down - DMB


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nutshell - Alice in chains


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Painted - Evans Blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B-52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X.Y.U. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

You and who's army? - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorba the Dance King - Mishapen Freaks


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*A*

A diamond and a tether - death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Church of the Holy Spook - Shane MacGowan and the Popes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

**** the world - tupac


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Back - Crabby Appleton


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

highway to hell - acdc


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going down - springsteen


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Judith- A perfect circle.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss them for me - s and the banshees


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Let her go - Passenger


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Make It With You - Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - The Mission


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

One more night - Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Young Thing - Stella Soleil


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quiet Nights Of Quiet Stars - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Subatomic Shifter (Remix) - Rom Di Prisco


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Can Wait - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Coming Back For You - Elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junior's Eyes - Black Sabbath


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New years day - U2


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

People are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quell Your Urges ***** - Worry Warts


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sugar, Sugar - Archies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vervacious - James


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walk Right In - Dr Hook.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xarella Almandyne - Lovesliescrushing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cest la vie - Robbie Nevil


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

daddy cool - boney m..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Family Affair - Mary J Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Sent - Esthero


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Killing loneliness by HIM


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Man in the box - Alice in chains


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ocean Breaths salty - modest mouse


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Red Red Wine - UB40.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Time is Running Out - Muse


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

U-mass - Pixies


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Warm Machine - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone Funk - Wishy Washy


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

You just haven't earned it yet baby- The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

All I Am - Daryl Braithwaite.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cancer - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dance The Night Away - the Mavericks.


----------



## kristinleighx (Apr 6, 2013)

everything ends- Slipknot


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here For You - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jump - Pointer Sisters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nutbush City Limits - Ike and Tina Turner.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Ohio by Neil Young


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pandoras box - OMD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ravishing Ruby - Tom T Hall.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror Most Real - Belly Flop Gang


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Velveteen - transvision vamp


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

With Eyes Wide Shut - Blessthefall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Vision - Dirty Boys Rule


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeke Yeke - Let's Go Project


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoom - stevie wonder


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Always - Bon Jovi.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breakfast at Tiffanys - Deep blue something


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't Hold Us-Macklemore&Ryan Lewis


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Dropping Like Flies- Armored Saint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Crying Out Loud - Lazy Bones


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Get Off Of My Cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ignorance - Paramore


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

Jardin de Cecile - Juno Reactor


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Kangding Qingge-Chinese folk song, Abigail Washburn & the Sparrow Quintet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Live & let die - Guns n Roses


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Monkey Wrench- Foo Fighters


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No Pigeons - Sporty Thievz


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Peaches - Presidents Of The USA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question! - System Of a Down


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Real gone kid - Deacon Blue


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight - REM.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things Behind the Sun - Nick Drake


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

You Give Me All I Need- Scorpions


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zombie - Cranberries.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Band on the run - The Wings


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold As Ice - Foreigner.


----------



## fairdesires (Oct 26, 2013)

Dead Flowers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Crying Out Loud - Lazy Bones


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Goldfinger - Ash


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello - Lionel Richie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invaders - Iron Maiden


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love Comes Quickly - Petshop Boys.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mama I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never Gunna Give You Up - Rick Astley.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Only You - Flying Pickets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Purify - Lacuna Coil


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Radioactive - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Shankill Butchers-the Decemberists


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Unforgiven - Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Viva la Vida-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I See You - Macy Gray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated - Panty Liners


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zealous Love Machine - See Spot Walk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All My Heads Meet - Jen Olive


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Big Jet Plane -Angus andJulia Stone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card Carryin - Third Sex


----------



## Felipe (Nov 14, 2013)

Do I wanna know - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil That Men Do, The - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Former Reporter - The Ex


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Hair - Lady Gaga


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kiss - prince


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Love me or leave me - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Names - Cat Power


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Original Sin - INXS


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Put Me Down - The Cranberries

Quiet Heart - Kent

(The "P" entry went missing so I edited mine and added one).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ringalingaling - Dressy Bessy


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

This Time - The Verve


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Under My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Game Heart - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wake Me Up - Avicii.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Marks the Spot - Kinky Lola


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Daddy was a Bankrobber - The Clash

(Coincidentally, am listening to it now! )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of May - Keren Ann


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fallen Angel - Poison.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Getaway - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

If This Is It - Huey Lewis and The News.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss, The - Judee Sill


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mr Bojangles - Bob Dylan


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

No Jesus Christ - Seether


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Omaha - Counting Crows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pure Shores - All Saints


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Quasimodo's Dream - The Reels


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Red Red Wine - UB40.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Motion - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Video Killed The Radio Star - Buggles.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait for Sleep - Dream Theater


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

You Spin Me Right Round - Dead or Alive


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Zebra-John Butler Trio


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad Moon Rising-CCR


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Candy - Iggy Pop.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ebeneezer Good - The Shamen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For No One - The Beatles


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Good Feeling- Violent Femmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Jump- Van Halen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lanterns - Birds of Tokyo.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP- rick astley
;D


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Party Foul-Family force 5


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Perfect- simple plan

tater tots i think i messed it up oh well ;~;


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no worries.

quasar-smashing pumpkins


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Silk- Giselle


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

X-Communication - My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Accidently Kelly Street- Frente!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Break-even - The Script


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Counting Stars - OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Weight Baby - Sadistic Delight


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Eskimo- Damien Rice


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Good Riddance (Time of your life)- Green Day


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Have You Seen Me Lately? - Counting Crows


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

I am the Walrus- The Beatles


Goo goo goo joob!


Jesus Built My Hotrod- Ministry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Poor - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Loco bananas


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Mornington Crescent- Belle and Sebastian


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Oxmodius - Periphery


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Porcelain - Moby


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Quand ils vont partir - Zaho


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Redeeming the Wretched - After the Burial


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Son of a Gun - JX


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Tear My World Apart - Greeley Estates


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Ulaan Baatar - Jojo Mayer & Nerve


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Woman To Woman - Beverley Craven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X - Red Krayola


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Zylgrox - Periphery


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful - Ferry Corsten


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Dreamer - Uriah Heep


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Escape - Metallica


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Fleurs du Mal - Sarah Brightman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Got The Life - Korn


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I Don't Want to Know - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Lament - Tesseract


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never Change - Puddle of mudd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Shoe - Mark Knopfler


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Rhythm Zero - Virgil Donati


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Through the Trees - Volumes


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

tea111red said:


> Jane - Jefferson Starship


There was a time when I was bananas over Jane

(sometimes I dont know how to say stuff, lol)

Anyways, *V*

Velvet Rope - Janet Jackson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Xenochrist - The Faceless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Always On My Mind - Elvis


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Zarabeth - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

All Wrong - God Lives Underwater


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Break those bones whose sinews gave it motion - Meshuggah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miler Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns Before Butter - Gang of Four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy in You - Whale


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I Am The Black Wizards- Emperor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Little Miss Scare All - Type O Negative


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Magdalena - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty in Pink - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quiet - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Right on time - rhcp


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Savior-Skillet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True Believer - Aimee Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbound- Robbie Robertson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence - Against Me!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

x - SOAD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Just A Baby - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Zoe Jane - Staind


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Ain't talkin' 'bout love - Van Halen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleed The Freak - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clansman - Iron Maiden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Demon Speeding - Rob Zombie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Erased - Paradise lost.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns Before Butter - Gang of Four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home - ZZ Ward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am I - Queensryche


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Junkhead - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mistress for Christmas - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Northern Gate - Tyr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Tina Dico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Part Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rag Doll - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun In My Mouth - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn You Inside-Out - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Sir, No Sir - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About a Girl - Nirvana


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cardinal Zero - Paradise Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desertion Most Unwarranted - Flea Ridden Slum Lords


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Every Little Thing- Young the Giant


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Fade Away - Automatic Loveletter


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Give it away - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hardcore Virus - Brisk & Vagabond


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I Like Dirt - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

mosh-eminem


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

nights interlude-nightmares on wax


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

One Last Thing- Mac Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotting Strip, The - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Rotten Apple - Alice in Chains


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Something Changed - Pulp


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Tequila - Terrorvision (my feel-good song  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under You - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Under The Bridge - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When It's Golden... - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You - The Carpenters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

(The) Zoo - Scorpions


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City - Bobby Bland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Childhood's End - Majical Cloudz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Evacuate - The Boxer Rebellion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Frogs - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Called in Sick Today - AFI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hikikomori - Zola Jesus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

lebanese blonde-thievery corporation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monday Morning - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Came - Jasmine Ash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

pirates who don't do anything - relient k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Got You - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The One That Got Away - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untrue - Coal Chamber


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Who Will Kill The Emperor - 1833 A.D


----------



## lolligag (Feb 18, 2014)

Jane - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Your Body - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zap - Eric Johnson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Applause - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Counting Stars - One Republic


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Days Go By - Keith Urban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fallin' - Connie Francis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallows Hymn - Primordial


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

How You Remind Me - Nickelback


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

International Smile - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk It Out - The Caesars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like I Give A Care - You Say Party! We Say Die!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Make The World Move - Christina Aguilera ft Cee Lo Green


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

One Toke Over the Line - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Please please me - BEATLES


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rap God _ EMINEM


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Spirit of Radio - Rush


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tusk - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's That Smells Like Fish? - Blind Boy Fuller


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Angels - Robbie Williams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bridge To Nowhere - Sam Roberts


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't Find my Way - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Sunshine - Lillix


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Everything I Am - Kanye West


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fack - eminem


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I Love It - Icona Pop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Getting Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the Past - Immortal Technique


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Makes Me Wanna Pray - Christina Aguilera


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nutbush city limits - Tina Turner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Who Loves You the Most, The - Brett Dennen


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Pawn Shop Blues - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quickie - Geto Boys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Someday - The Strokes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tik Tok - Ke$ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside Down - A-Teens


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Va Va Voom - Nicki Minaj


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wanksta - Fiddy Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xristik Throne - Antaeus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Animals - Martin Garrix


----------



## IAMX (Mar 10, 2014)

IAMX - *U*nified field


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulletproof - Rilo Kiley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

C,mon everybody - Sex Pistols/Eddie Cochran


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Feast of the wolves - Army Of The Pharaohs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Get busy - Sean Paul


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Brother - Avicii


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

If - Telly Savalas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Like a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Elsiane


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

One Love - The Prodigy


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

PDA - Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quik's Groove VII - DJ Quik


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Roseanna - Toto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Telephone - Lady GaGa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Who Are You ? - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xristik Throne - Antaeus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Anathema- twenty one pilots <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bird Song - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Can't Be Tamed - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drunk - Jesse Thomas :drunk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - The Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway of Love - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Give Your Heart A Break - Demi Lovato


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday - Altered Images


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Idioteque - radiohead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just A Fool - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Let Me Down Easy - Billy Currington


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Name - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never So Lonely - Kostars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Peaches - The Stranglers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasi Star Sailor - The Moonbeams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Run Right Back - The Black Keys


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sandy - John Travolta


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

The traffic jam - Stephen Marley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Vultures - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Bother? - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxplosive - Dr. Dre


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You're Going To Lose That Girl
(The Beatles)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alchemist, The - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baby Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't Go Back - Rosi Golan


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Monkey - The Beatles.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Frenzied Detruncation - Carcass.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got to Get You into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Helleluyah!!! (god is Dead) - Vader.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It Don't Matter To Me - Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

Love Me as Though There Were no Tomorrow - Nat King Cole

^ nice piano dude, what kind?


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Mr and Misdemeanor - Alice Cooper


----------



## xoc (May 1, 2014)

Nobody's home - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over - A Perfect Circle


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Psychotic Reaction - Count Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Or Quantity - Bad Religion


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Renegade - Paramore


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

Sussudio - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then I Walked Away - Transister


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

United We Stand - Brotherhood Of Man


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Video - India Arie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You're Gone - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Funk - Kid606


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Anarchy In The UK - The Sex Pistols.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boot Scootin' Boogie - Garth Brooks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Committed - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Take It So Hard - Paul Revere and The Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Feelin' Groovy (The 59th Street Bridge Song) - Harpers Bizarre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck - Basement Jaxx


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hard Headed Woman - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible World - Blake Babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live on Tomorrow - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Tongue - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PYT (Pretty Young Thing) - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen and Country - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone Delights - Miracle Workers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

All In Your Mind - Mariah Carey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Because - Dave Clark Five


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Come To Me- Bjork


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything I Own - Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy Dirty South - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

god, his son and holy wh_o_re - Amon Amarth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help I'm Alive - Metric


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Lost to Apathy - Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Moving - Supergrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Sensitive Man - Haley Bonar


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Question! - System of a Down


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rock Your Baby - George McCrae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swim - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tennis Court - Lord


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ultrafox - Django Reinhardt


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

We Are Vendetta - Make Me A Donut


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

XXX - Danny Brown


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Your Hand in Mine - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerox - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ain't No Other Man - Christina Aguilera


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Camions Sauvages - Amadou & Miriam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear God - XTC


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Elephant - Tame Impala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Bad, Ugly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hurt - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Your Little Eye - Merry Jingle Hoppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkie Song - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Key of Existence - Modern Day Babylon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lavender Blue - Sammy Turner


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Party Lights - Claudine Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Through You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

She Wolf - Shakira


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Talking to myself - chiddy bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uber Hag - Skank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vancouver - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Autumnp (May 23, 2014)

We belong together: Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Loser Babe - The Majestic 3


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caught a Lite Sneeze - Tori Amos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Double Rainbow - Katy Perry <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eerie Eden - Indica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goonies 'r Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper :lol

They're good enough for me-ee, ee aye aye aye aye-eh! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazardous - Vanessa Amorosi


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Indian Reservation - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Push - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lonely Boy - The Black Keys


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Mothersound - From First to Last


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On A Carousel - The Hollies


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quick Joey Small - Kasenetz-Katz


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Talk dirty -Jason derulo


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Thing - Colin James


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

We can't stop - Miley Cyrus


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Xplosion - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Autumn Almanac - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Corrine Corrina - Ray Peterson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fancy - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy - Pharrell Williams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Love (Can Make You Happy) - Mercy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Me and The Moon - The Drums


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

New Country - Jean-Luc Ponty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Well, Okay - Elliott Smith


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Part of Me - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Royals - Lorde


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This Kiss - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking Dead, The - Spinnerette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Your Body - Christina Aguilera


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

agony fires - army of the pharaohs


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cold - Static X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dusk Begins to Fall - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Flowers On The Wall - The Statler Brothers


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

hiding out - sucre


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Innamorata - Dean Martin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Look into my eyes - Bone thugs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My Girls - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nasty Naughty Boy - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ good one! I like your artist choice 

OC Guns - The Offspring


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Poor Little Fool - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

She Said, She Said - The Beatles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirens of the Seven Seas - Sirenia


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Unbelievable - EMF


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Weird Science - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

X- Xzibit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Your Man - Down With Webster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any Way You Want It - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Pixies - *C*actus


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Go - Barry and the Tamerlanes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Foolin - Def Leppard


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gettin' Jiggy Wit It - Will Smith


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Happiness - Ken Dodd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

International Smile - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ma Belle Amie - Tee Set


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

99 Red Balloons - Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Part of You, A - Stream of Passion


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quiet Nights Of Quiet Stars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Run Right Back - The Black Keys


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tonight, Tonight - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray - The Maccabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zavedi Me Lalino - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

D'you Know What I Mean - Oasis


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Free - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot to Death - Everlast


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Journey To The Center Of The Mind - Amboy Dukes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

Open Your Eyes - Alter Bridge


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

A Simple Mistake - Anathema


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Roar - Katy Perry <3


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Spirits In The Material World - Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Timed Blues - Dead Sara


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vigilante - Magnum


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Whatever - Godsmack


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

A Kind of Hush - The Carpenters


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bad - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cold Turkey - Plastic Ono band


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Money - The Beatles


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Going Out Of My Head - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Idiot Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Lullaby, the cure


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

More than a woman. Aaliyah


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Never Gonna Stop - Rob Zombie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Punish the Monkey- Mark Knopfler


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Question - System of a Down.


----------



## Zoleee (Jul 17, 2014)

Read all about it - Emeli Sandé


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

She Wolf - Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

violent - 2pac


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Walk On Water - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Won't See Me - The Beatles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bare - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daughter of Heaven - Kate Rusby


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Foolish Beat - Debbie Gibson


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

godflesh - jedi mind tricks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellion - W.A.S.P.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Just Can't Get Enough - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Getting Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mothra - Atomship


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

New Morning - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Is Broken - Alter Bridge


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Renegade - Styx


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

To build a home -the cinematic orchestra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus In Furs - Velvet Underground


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

You don't mean **** - Pantera


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

Somemetalhead said:


> Yesterday don't mean **** - Pantera


Sorry, edited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Within, The - Digital Daggers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For You - Staind


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Ghosts n stuff- Deadmau5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Knife - Fiona Apple


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Brian Hyland


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jah love - Bad brains


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Low - Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Mother - Tracy Bonham


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Usher - U remind me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village Green - The Kinks


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Wrapped Around Your Finger - Police


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Xxxo - m.i.a.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angelina - Alex Hepburn


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Come home with me - Guy Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eon Blue Apocalypse - Tool


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghost - Ella Henderson


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I Ran - Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Little Things - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Oh My - Aqua


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Outside Chance - The Turtles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People are Strange - The Doors


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Queen of the highway - the doors


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Remember the name -fort minor


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Symbolic - Death


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Return to Serenity*

anyone like Testament?

good way to wake up


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Valotte - julian lennon


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

West Coast - Coconut Records


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-files - House of Pain


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

You better listen - Sublime


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backseat Buoy - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Closer - Tegan And Sara


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

Damaged - TLC


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Golden Wheat said:


> Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime - Dean Martin


Has a nice beat










freebird - lynyrd skynyrd ....I guess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallow Is God, The - The Distillers


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Heartless - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wish I Never Saw the Sunshine - Beth Orton


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Midnight Rider - Gregg Allman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nemisis - Arch Enemy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ocean Size - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Unpretty - TLC


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

White Lie - Jhameel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

You Can Do Magic - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Dance - Escape the Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Is Yet To Come Undone, The - Lit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Colder Weather - The Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East Hastings - Godspeed You Black Emporer


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Get Gone- White Arrows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How We Feel - Clazzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking Glass - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not Myself Tonight - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Last Look - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Girls Go Cheap - Mr. Emmanualle


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shame, Shame (Magic Lanterns)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercover Martyn - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Velveteen - Transvision Vamp


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When Did Your Heart Go Missing - Rooney


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

You drive me mad - NSYNC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zulu Lulu - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Babylon's Burning - The Ruts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Can't be tamed - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drifting - Plumb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frau Erde - Faun


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hitchin' A Ride - Vanity Fare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

No feeling - sex pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooo La La La - Teena Marie


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Pachucho Cadaver - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen B*tch - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raw Sugar - Metric


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Tommy Gun - The Clash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable- Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Don't You Love Me? - Beyoncé


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

XO - Beyoncé


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday by Stevie Wonder


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Thousand Stars by Kathy Young


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Equivalence - Insomnium


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuchs Du Hast Die Gans Gestohlen - We Butter the Bread With Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Holly Holy by Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Ever - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laughter In The Rain by Neil Sedaka


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Matthew And Son - Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh My God - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions - INXS


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Radio gaga - queen.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Showdown - Thin Lizzy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Try A Little Kindness by Glen Campbell


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Venus by Shocking Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xerces - Deftones


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Your Protector - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Breakdown - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Carry me - Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Stop - ATB


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Front Row - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Before - Fever Ray


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Wonder What She's Doing Tonight by Boyce & Hart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Flame - Jewel


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Miracle - Kimbra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Your Lover - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Polygon Dust - Porter Robinson


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silence Is Golden - Garbage


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Trailer Song - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxxo - m.i.a.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Hard Day's Night-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Talk - Jan & Dean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C Moon-Wings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

E=MC2-Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday the 13th - Everlast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galaxie-Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's to Us - Halestorm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Can See Fo Miles-The Who


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neon-Chris Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Battles - Maria Mena


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

P.L.U.C.K-Systen Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick to Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Summertime Sadness - Lana Del Rey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take Control-Roll Deep


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vermilion-Slipknot


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walking On Air - Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Got a New Light Shining in Your Eyes - Johnny Cash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calculus-2Gether


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Do I wanna know - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Easy-Commodores


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Firestarter the Priodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Girls Go to Heaven (Bad Girls Go Everywhere) - Meat Loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

just another girl - ub40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Khe Sanh-Cold Chisel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Hungry Man - AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magic-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night of the Long Knives - AC/DC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Only you - Yazoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain-Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Fire - Melody Gardot


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sabotage-Beastie Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unchained- Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vin Mariani - The Black League


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

What's Your Name? by Don & Juan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yet Again-Grizzly Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziplock Bag - Beck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A New Reality-Klaxons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bring me your cup - UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Camisado-Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Duren' - Arkona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Echo-Girls Can't Catch


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Firestarter the Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl in Your Dreams - M2M


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hold On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Imbruglia ( Natalie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy's a Punk - The Ramones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karma-Joss Stone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

MachineHead-Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not So Soft - Ani Difranco


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

One And Only - Adele


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question Existing* - *Rihanna


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

*R*iptide - Vance Joy


----------



## SpiritBlend (Nov 7, 2014)

Sinai - OM


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True Blue - Madonna


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Unforgivable Sinner - Lene Marlin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vindaloo-Fat Les


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIX - Slipknot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youthless-Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danger Line-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Everything Has Changed - Taylor Swift ft. Ed Sheeran


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fever - Kylie Minogue


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hot Child In The City-Nick Gilder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Mua - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Be-Styx


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

"Knockin' On Heaven's Door" Guns N' Roses


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Lifeboat - Early Morning Rebel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Brightside- The Killers


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Night in Tunisia - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pink Sunshine - Fuzzbox


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Rain-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stained - Android Lust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfold-The XX


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Wallace - Azealia Banks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youthanasia-Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeppo - Sanctity


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Against all odds - Phil Collins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

By The Sea-Cast Of Sweeney Todd


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Careful With That Mic-Clutch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drown-Three Days Grace


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything must change -- Paul Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fell for You - Green Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Generator-Foo Fighters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hold me now - The Thompson Twins


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am the Walrus - Oasis version.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Killing Floor - Howlin Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Man Down - Rhianna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nabuma Rubberband-Little Dragon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleasantly Blue - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Queen of the Surface Streets - Devotchka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Red Light-U2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sing - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking It Easy Too Long - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under The Stars-Morning Parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonder Wall - Oasis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

XOXOXO - The Black eyed Peas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zooropa-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acres - Excuse 17


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back-Colt Ford


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Call Me - Spagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ebony & Ivory - Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

For Your Love - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Got to Give It Up- Marvin Gaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hours Pass Like Centuries - Taken by Trees


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I Can't Stop Loving You - Kem


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just The Rain-Lonestar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lech-Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Merging Oceans - Rotersand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Natives-Blink-182


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pink-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizas - Nat King Cole


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Say My Name - Destiny's Child


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trinity-Paper Tongues


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viva la Vida: Coldplay


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Waterfall - The Stone Roses.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

XO - beyonce


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Youre Gorgeous - Baby Bird


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zero - Keyshia Cole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Addiction-Dope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Doll - Teenage Jesus and the Jerks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caravan-Rush


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Do You - Ne-Yo


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fly By - Blue


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Glue - Nine Muses


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Highwayman - The Highwaymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stand Alone - Jackyl


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Jenny 8675309 - Tommy Tutone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep Watch-Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Lost in Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M62 Song-Doves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Sinner - In This Moment


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Part Of Me - Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qwerty-Mushroomhead


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rhapsody In blue...... Gershwin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shine a light - Mcfly


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Uraqt - M.I.A.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vin Mariani - The Black League


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warning-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Yuan Yang Hu Die Meng - Huang An


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yyz-Rush


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Zoo Station-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloha Ke Akua - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Candy Girl - New Edition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doomed from the Get Go - Midnight Creeps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elevate-Big Time Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire - Rachel Goodrich


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Gone Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallelujah - Alexandra Burke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Hate-Passenger


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Klavier-Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

London Dungeon - Ghoultown


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

More Money More Problems - The Notorious BIG


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neutron Star Collision-Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over You - Bif Naked


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Part-Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quest For Fire-Iron Maiden


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Roar Katy Perry


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

September - Big Blue Monkey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tracks of my Tears - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

VooDoo-Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weathered - Creed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XXX88-Mo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcake - Kaki King


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

After the moment - Craft Spells


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Bed of lies - Nicki Minaj Ft. Skylar Grey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you dig it - The Mock Turtles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death Is A Star-The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Angle - Ani Difranco


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Forever-Kari Jobe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galaxy-War


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hurdy Gurdy Man - Donovan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Insomniatic- Aly & AJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Lose It - Eminem


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Kill you - Eminem


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountaintop Removal - Lissie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing really matters - Madonna


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orgasm Addict - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polar Bear - Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question - System Of A Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Susudio - Phil Collins/Genesis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Riddle - Nik Kershaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Valeri - Steve Winwood


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing Well - Free


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Xoxo - M.I.A.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen - Martin Iveson


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Always - BonJovi


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Better Days - Citizen King


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Careless Whisper - Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dozo - Puscifer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

F_ckin Up -Neil Young


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gone with the Wind- Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Home - 3DG


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I Need Love - Robin Thicke


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jumpin Jack Flash - The Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KYEO - Fugazi


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Life is a Highway - Rascal Flatts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Move Over Darling - Tracy Ulman


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Never In Vain - Georgia Anne Muldrow


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Question!-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Romany - The Tossers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

T.n.t.-Ac/dc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

X-Static - Foo Fighters


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

You're An Ocean - Fastball


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen - Martin Iveson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bring me your Cup - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear Prudence - Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faithless - Black Veil Brides


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Dead or alive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gamma Ray-Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of Fire - Black Veil Brides


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Need A Dollar-Aloe Blacc


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Lack Of Water - The Why Store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maiden-Mo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neverending Story - Limahl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Older-Band Of Horses


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Polka Dot Tail ~ Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ready to Start - Arcade Fire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Singer Man - UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taboo-Santana


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Voodoo Child- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walter's Walk - Led Zeppelin


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

X amount of words: blue october


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zone Out - KB


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

A Question of Lust - Depeche Mode.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bossy - Kelis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Children - Robert Miles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Fade Away - Milla


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Everybodys Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Funkytown- Lipps Inc.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Get It Together - India.Arie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halcyon-Orbital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Must Be Dreaming -The Maine


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Jerking Back and Forth - Devo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Manger-The Vines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next to Nothing - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Over-Evans Blue


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Perfect - Fairground Attraction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Of Torture-Wishbone Ash


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ride The Lightning-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stranded In Texas - Jill Sharpe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talk-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Where You At? - Jennifer Hudson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Zehn Kleine Jägermeister-Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anywhere But Here - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better - SOJA


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Crash Into You - Dave Matthews


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eez-Eh-Kasabian


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Firestarter........ the Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gaia - Faun


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Help, I'm Alive - Metric


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a Sin - The Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jessie's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Kid - The Pretenders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Night-Good Charlotte


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Movin on up - Primal Scream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Dead-Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside - Staind


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Pretty Vacant - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salty Water-Lightspeed Champion


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Think - Aretha Franklin


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Veronica-Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where You Gonna Go - Rednex


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

X Offender-Blondie


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Alteration - Kalmah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Weather-Poco


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Creep - TLC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness-Attika 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Poops - Bad Lip Reading


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Funky Cold Medina - Tone Loc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghetto Cartoon - Coolio


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Have I told you lately - Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guarded - Disturbed


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Incorporeal - Tiger Army


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jealous ~ Nick Jonas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Me Softly with His Song - Roberta Flack


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let her go - Passenger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life - Abney Park


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Nourishment Through Bloodshed - Job For a Cowboy


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

On Stand By - Shed Seven


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pull up to the bumper - Grace Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quetzel - This Town Needs Guns


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

Uncle Kracker - *S*mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through the Storm - Sara Em


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Unrepentant Geraldines - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Killed the Radio Star - Buggles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wake-Demon Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier - Dead Can Dance


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

You're the One That I Want- John Farrar


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

Zero Percent - My chemical romance


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

After the Love is Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sheep - Gin Wigmore


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crazy Over You- KSM


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dare You-Hardwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failing-Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Thread - Passenger


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

How We Love - Gretchen Parlato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamie - Weezer


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Killpop - Slipknot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lake Of Sin-Black Francis


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Move Love - Robert Glasper Experiment


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Naked -avril lavigne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Old School Love - Lupe Fiasco ft. Ed Sheeran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyramid-Charice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Remember The Time - Michael Jackson


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Too Much Love - Chaka Khan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unchained-Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

What About Now- Daughtry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Year-Status Quo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burn - In This Moment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Change-Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink the Water - Jack Johnson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Feel You - Depeche Mode


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Goodbye Game - Chrisette Michele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunted - Device


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Disappear-Metallica


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep Your Head to the Sky - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucid - Joker's Daughter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Madhouse-Kimbra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not About Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Outside My Window - Stevie Wonder


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Police & Thieves - Junior Murvin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars - Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relentless Chaos - Miss May I


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Snow - Sleeping At Last


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Target Market - Sophe Lux


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Velouria-Pixies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Walking On Sunshine. Catriona and the waves.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Just Somebody I Used To Know - Greeley Estates


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zone Out - KB


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awkward Annie - Kate Rusby


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catalyst - Kyla La Grange


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Deja Vu (I've Been Here Before) - Teena Marie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth-Imogen Heap


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Fate - Lydia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gone with the Wind- Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here I Go Again - Laleh


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I Want My Tears Back - Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kiss Of Life - Sade


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Last Christmas- Wham!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made Of Glass-KT Tunstall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No or Yes - Late Night Alumni


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ordinary Pain - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison Oak - Bright Eyes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Question Existing - Rihanna


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Silent Distance - Clara Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time - Wintersun


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray's Show the Truth - Corpus Christy's Gang


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

You Are A Tourist - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Zero - Texas


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Am I Wry? No - Mew


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C'est La Vie-Protest The Hero


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Devil - Lydia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

For Your Love - Stevie Wonder


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Going Down - The Cinema


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halfcast-Nneka


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I Touch Myself - Divinyls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail-Random


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep it to Yourself - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Love You Like A Love Song- Selena Gomez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making My Way - Leslie Mills


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nowhere (I Can Go) - Clara Hill


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Orion by Metallica


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Precious Things by Tori Amos


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars - Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reckless and Wild - Lightning Dust


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shake It Off - Taylor Swift


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Telstar-The Tornados


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Last Moment - Lindsay Lohan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk On-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Static Process - Madonna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 3000-Busted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarozhdenie - Arkona


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithful


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Day 4-Bloc Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Frozen by Madonna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Over It-Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hinnom, Tx - Bon Iver


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Is That All There Is? - Peggy Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jiwa Tersakiti - Tormentor


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kyrie - Mr. Mister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Control - Evanescence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M62 Song-Doves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing and Everything - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

O holy night - Adolphe Adam


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Prettiest Girl - Tamar Braxton


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## bipolarhea77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nobody Keith sweat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take It All Away-Owl City


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaporous - Elsiane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtina's Xmas - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Light That Never Comes-Linkin Park


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Belfast child - simple minds


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Cleanin' Out My Closet - Eminem


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dead-My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Far Away- Nickelback


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Greatest Love Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Am Hell-Machine Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya - Hank Williams


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Kids Of America - Kim Wilde


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

La Isla Bonita - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maneater - Nelly Furtado


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

News For You - Eric Benet


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Only you - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The Pusher - Steppenwolf


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rhapsody In Blue. Gershwin.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Tom Sawyer - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxx's and Ooo's (an American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

You Can't Hurry Love - The Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright - Ledisi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bluejay - Bif Naked


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous Days-Zola Jesus


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Electric Avenue. Eddy Grant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family Portrait - Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galaxies-Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High - Feeder


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Junp - Kris Kross


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Not Myself Tonight - Christina Aguilera


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Old Boots, New Dirt - Jason Aldean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pages-3 Doors Down


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Question Existing - Rihanna


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savia - Soen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take It Down Low-Akon


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Upside down - Diana ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacation - Simple Plan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk This Way-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X - X-Japan


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Young and Beautiful - Lana Del Ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Awaken - Natalie Grant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Babel-Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car Trouble - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Every Morning-Sugar Ray


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed Creation-Divine Heresy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get It While You Can - Janis Joplin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's Holy - Veruca Salt


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Juice-slothrust


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kid Fears - Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Time, The - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Near to You- A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Oslo in the Summertime ~ Of Montreal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty Wings - Maxwell


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes

OMG I just realized I answered this for Q last time it came around. I am so embarrassed!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redefine - Incubus


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Take Me To Church - Hozier


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

under the milky way - the church


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

What Now - Rihanna


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

X by Einstürzende Neubauten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Abnormally Attracted To Sin - Tori Amos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back In Time-Pitbull


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

China in your Hand...... T pau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dromte mig en drom - Valravn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eclipse-Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Good Again - The Devil Makes Three


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Ghost Train ~ Gorillaz


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hallelujah Chorus. ---- Handel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Love - Steve Miller


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kiss of Life - Sade


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

Le Disko - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miles Away - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Fear - Abra Moore


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oops I Did It Again - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piece By Piece - Slayer


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Question Existing - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise Up - Abney Park


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Simple Man ~ Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste of Blood - Mazzy Star


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake, The - Abney Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xxxo-M.i.a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You - Candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr Song, The - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

All Of Me - John Legend


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

B**** - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I Sit Next to You Girl - AC/DC


----------



## Virmiculite (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't sit down cause I've moved your chair - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Faithfully - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Down to Liverpool - The Bangles


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hotel California. The Eagles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Said You Were Lucky - Dead Sara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Simple Plan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Khe Sanh-Cold Chisel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave Me Alone - EarlyRise


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Never Dead - Megadeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Enough-Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Questions - Blaque


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rainy Day-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeds of Night - The Cave Singers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take It Off-De La Soul


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When It's Golden - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-ecution-Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Too Good to Me - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero 76-Tiesto And Hardwell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Amanda - Boston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back In The Day-Megadeth


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous-Rumer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fire starter. The prodigy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Remains a Child, The - Everything But the Girl


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Need Love - The Third Booth


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Jump ~ Kris Kross


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters From Nowhere - Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me - Paula Cole


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Next To Me - Emeli Sande


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pour It Up - Rihanna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rammlied-Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still I Run - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top Drawer - Man Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Dog's Eye View


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wall of Denial - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

X offender Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes It Is - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

All This Love - DeBarge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking My Heart - OMC


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Crying- Roy Orbison


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Day 69 - Decapitated


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Me Up - Lightning Dust


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Makes All the Girls Smile (With His Smile) - Gaze


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Should Have Known Better - The Beatles


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Just a Little Bit of Your Heart- Ariana Grande


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep on Dancing - No Doubt


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Lights - Ellie Goulding


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Next to Me - Emeli Sande


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Over You - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Cup - Heather Nova


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Question Existing - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Tulog Na by Sugarfree


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Ultraviolence - Lana Del Rey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wish you were here- Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Has Been X'ed - NOFX


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Won't See Me - The Beatles


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Zigg Zagg - Hatsune Miku


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

All Together Now ~ The Farm


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Belinda- Roy Orbison


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear Mr President ~ Pink


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Falling- Roy Orbison


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Heartache - Roy Orbison


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Year 2525 - Zager and Evans


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Just be friends- Luka


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King Of Wishful Thinking ~ Go West


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Love Hurts- Roy Orbison


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Make Believe - Wind


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Never say never - Justin Bieber


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pachanga-Fabolous


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Q - Plastic Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rush Hour - Ani DiFranco


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Smokey Bear Says - Andy Tunstall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Time ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Unforgiven II - Metallica


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Valentine - Justice


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Wester - Afi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Xin Xiang Yin - Cyndi Wang


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young at heart ~ The Bluebells


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Zero Gravity - 9mm Parabellum Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another World - Poe


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Badfish - Sublime


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

Codeine - Jason Isbell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Scared - Hannah Fury


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eloise ~ The Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling You're Falling - June & Lula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glory Box - Endless Blue


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Heaven's sign - Art-school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Mua - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Just Looking - Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

Late to the Party - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Time for Me - Leah Andreone


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not A Second Time - The Beatles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One Day in your life ~ Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Problem Child - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Incubus


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Rock with You- Michael Jackson


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Sight of you - Pale Saints


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tell Him - The Exciters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Valentine - T'Pau


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

When Will I Be Loved - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yellow by Coldplay


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Zero - Plastic Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are We in Love Yet - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Because of You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry On - Linda Perry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eminem - Guts Over Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Lookin' Man - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hall Of Fame - The Script


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

It is not meant to be - Tame Impala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Longest Days - The Sound


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Monsoon - Tokio Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Paninaro - pet shop boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question! - System of a Down


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ruled By Secrecy - Muse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stop - Sam Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow's World - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Up - The Saturdays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vultures - John Mayer


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome - Yeti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Your star-Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zephyr & I - Suzanne Vega


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Broken Man - Paul Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Criminal - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Work - Halestorm


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Easy - Westkust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Facing Hell - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairmen Of The Board


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hymn To Her - The Pretenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Didn't Say - Fiel Garvie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jimmy Mack - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Kiss Chase - Lush


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laugh Laugh - The Beau Brummels


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Know Why - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Orange - Plastic Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Man - Yanni


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhythm Of The Rain - The Cascades


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Not Me - Exilia


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Tidal Wave - The Sugarcubes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Up On The Roof - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vintage People - Eisley


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Walking on a Dream - Empire of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Love Is a Lie - Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Asche zu Asche - Rammstein


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Borrowed Time - Parquet Courts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Come Undone - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dishes and Spoons - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Exit wounds-Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flake - Fiel Garvie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hideaway - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Should Have Known Better - The Beatles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jammin - Bob Marley


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knockin On Heavens Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Little Man - Little Dragon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Make Believe - Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One Love - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Quiet - This Will Destroy You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhythm is a dancer - Snap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shadow - SOJA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The War Song - Culture Club


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Unspekeable - Killing Joke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegas Two Times - Stereophonics


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walk like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tasy - Missy Elliott


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any Way You Want It - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Handsome Man - Imelda May


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Credit Card Baby - Wham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Different People - No Doubt


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Fire Escape- Foster The People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(Goonies 'r) Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hold Me Tight - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icky Thump - White Stripes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Journey To The Center Of The Mind - The Amboy Dukes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let it be - The Beatles


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Make It With You - Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Outa Space - Billy Preston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pieces - Jen Olive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stand up for your love rights - Yazz


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tell It Like It Is - Aaron Neville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up So Close - Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weirdo - Skylar Grey :nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tra Hot - Benzino


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Yesterday-Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulletproof Cupid - Placebo


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Clean, Clean - The Buggles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

D.O.A. - Foo Fighters


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oates


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangsta Party - 2Pac


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Headlong - Queen


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

I Ain't Marching Anymore - Phil Ochs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Killer on the loose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Fantastic - Man Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Me a Stone - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Next of Kin - Surkin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Beat - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps Perhaps Perhaps - The *****cat Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Now - Busdriver Meets Daedelus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruby - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

She's out of my life-Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stop! (In the Name of Love) - The Supremes


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Thong song - sisqo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hurts - *V*erona


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Wedding Song - David Brymer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Zippity doo da


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Average American Blues - Jugtown Pirates


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bend Me, Shape Me - The American Breed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Jungle - Black Label Society


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Go - Barry and The Tamerlanes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Face Everything And Rise - Papa Roach


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headed for Destruction - Jackyl


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## ModernDayRonin (Oct 20, 2015)

Periphery - *J*etpacks Was Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Let Down - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misery Loves Company - Jackyl


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Never Been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

One Word - Dillon Chase


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Push Pull - Jackyl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Q*ué Será Será - Doris Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Something About You - Level 42


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Take It All - Adele


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vultures - John Mayer


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Wild Packs of Family Dogs - Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax and Wine - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Adia - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Bath - Nilsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Criminal - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distorting a Code - Spinnerette


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Efkola - Shaya Hansen


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fairfax Rag - Nilsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunger, The - The Distillers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island Time - The Lacs


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Jemima Surrender - The Band


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucretia My Reflection - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Well - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plain Jane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Run, Run, Run - The Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sail Away Ladies - Rising Appalachia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

There Is - The Dells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virally Yours - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

World In My Eyes - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Xin Xiang Yin - Cyndi Wang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Love Is a Lie - Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Breaking The Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Cursed In Eternity - Mayhem


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down by the Water - PJ Harvey


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Ending Start - Metric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Linda Perry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gimme all your lovin - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollow - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I Saw You in a Movie - Heather Nova


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Life Support - Sam Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marie Antoinette Robot 2073 (A Rock Opera) - Sophe Lux


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oblivion - Lacuna Coil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Please Please Tell Me Now - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Man - Yanni


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

River man - nick drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sour Grapes - Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Torch - Alanis Morissette


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

U Sure Do - Strike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus In Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Deal In Dreams - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xix - Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Victoria Patricia (Nov 20, 2015)

Aida Nikolaychuk - Lullaby 0


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Back to Boston - G. Love and Special Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careless Words - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Dirty Diana-Michael Jackson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Escape - Rupert Holmes
(The Pina Colada Song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishing - Public Image Limited


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Gimme Something Good- Ryan Adams


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Hold Me Down- Halsey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Found Out - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Land of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Lover's Box - Garbage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night Shift - Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside -Staind


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save My Life - Pink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tell Me Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Un-break my heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Voulez-Vous ABBA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - The Shirelles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas Girl - Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Do Magic - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziomas - Acid Drinkers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Forest-The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backseat Buoy - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down on Me - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak - Silverchair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Free-The Vines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunted - Disturbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Josie - Blink 182


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep Quiet-Hot Chip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light It Up - Disturbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magic-The Cars


----------



## nowtheydontknow (Dec 30, 2015)

Never Forget You - Zara Larsson


----------



## Linanc (Dec 31, 2015)

Make Me Your Baby Barbara Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rivermouth - Rising Appalachia


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

something's gotta give - all time low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under The Moon-Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Blues - Rising Appalachia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Really Got Me - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus No Like Techno - Banco de Gaio


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

An Innocent Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Man - Crooked Fingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Close to You - The Carpenters


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Der Meister - Rammstein


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Follow My Heart - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghettomusick - Outkast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard Times-AC/DC


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just Breathe - Pearl Jam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep A Watch-Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Let it be - beatles


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

Metallingus - Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nechein Man - Faun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Otherside- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Panic Room - Riverside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quit Playing Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Roses are red - Aqua


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Save Me - Aimee Mann


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taro-Alt-J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Tom's Cabin - Warrant


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Veronica - Elvis Costello


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What's Up - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are We All We Are - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Doll - Kay Hanley


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

C'est la vie ~ B*Witched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disappear - Letters to Cleo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun House - The Stooges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gravity Lies-Red


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you ever seen the rain - CCR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

IV Play-The-Dream


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

KRS-One-Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lessons Learned - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Freakshow - Gin Wigmore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need You Tonight - INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paloma Querida - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quit While You're Ahead - The Word Alive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Monica - Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Downtown - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wouldn't Last-DEC3


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIX-Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yer Majesty - Shinedown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Inside - Shinedown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Get Over-September


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond in the Rough - Airbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emergency - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free the Monkey - Smegma Revolution


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get Out Alive - Three Days Grace


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heavy-Collective Soul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here- Pink Floyd


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Just What I Needed - The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## RgraceM (Feb 5, 2016)

*L*ongview- Green Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magick-Klaxons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Planets - Mount Eerie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sock Pugie - Foals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stone Soul Picnic - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me When - Soul Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viking Death March - Billy Talent


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

We All Die Laughing - The Angelic Process


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ertion - Rabid Monkeys


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

You Don't Know Me - Thanksgiving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus - Zombification


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awake-Godsmack


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Be Good - Waxahatchee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Go Back-Little Big Town


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Drag - Low


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empire-Queensryche


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Firefly - Deepchord Presents Echospace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Generator - Elastica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How Will I Know? - Whitney Houston


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Inside Out - Duster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumper-Third Eye Blind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Luxury-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Earth - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Question!-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run to You - Lacey Sturm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Monica - Everclear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take Aim-Kasabian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ultimate Reason - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victim of Changes - Judas Priest


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy something?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Yearnin' - The Black Keys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoe Jane - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Void - Android Lust


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Battle Cry - Imagine Dragons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cycle-Beck


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Dragging the Streets - Grouper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endseekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Far Behind - Candlebox


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Getaway-The Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Broke Luce - Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Light Up the Night - The Protomen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Can't Buy It - Annie Lennox


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needles-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Other Side - Delain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panic Station - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Down Wench - Mister Pip


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Reasonable Man (I Don't Mind) - The National


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sever - Delain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tears Dry On Their Own - Amy Winehouse


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Unpretty - TLC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valkyrie in the Roller Disco - The New Pornographers


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X Marks The Spot - Coldplay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Never Know-Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimbabwe - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloha Ke Akua - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

By The Way-Hinder


----------



## Jenniten (Feb 28, 2016)

Crayons Can Melt on Us for All I Care - Relient K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance - Soley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Future-Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glycerine - Bush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hammerhead - The Offspring​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not Waiting - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Be-Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Power - Dionne Warwick and Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Martha My Dear by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Wings of Love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ponies (Fluffy) - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Question-System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Restless Girl - Maria Solheim


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Switchblade-Incubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugly - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Scum-Soulfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2 - Queensryche


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Acid Rain-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bandy Riddles - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Dream Fortress - Grimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Counts in Large Amounts - Depeche Mode


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Gun - Chvrches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunted-Device


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) - AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Be-Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

L'Amour Looks Something Like You - Kate Bush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Marigold-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night in Tunisia - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Open - Rhye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PT Cruiser - Patti Rothberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Dead - Paula Cole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Surrender - Swing Out Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unchained-Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velouria - The Pixies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where Did Our Love Go - The Supremes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xplosion-Outcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Inc. - In Flames


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Sky Full Of Stars-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind Love - Passenger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance With Me - Orleans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Filtered Truth-In Flames


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goonies r Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hang On Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Come With Knives - IAMX


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimya Dawson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mudslide-The Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Sinner - In This Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off He Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pimp Juice - Nelly :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter To Three - Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salty Water-Lightspeed Champion


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

*T*reasure - Bruno Masr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unity-Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrapped in Your Arms - Fireflight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're My World - Cilla Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero-Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Believe in You - Amanda Marshall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Go Back-Little Big Town


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Deicide - Crystal Castles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empty-The Click Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Get Back by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Porter - Johnny Cash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Imaginaerum-Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy In Disguise with Glasses - John Fred and his Playboy Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Skywriting - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nobody's Fault But Mine by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Thin Cello Skin - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paint It Black by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ride the Wild Surf - Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoke Signals from the Burnpile - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Terrible Lie-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

weathered-creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxsplosive - Dr Dre


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you already know- 112


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Inc. - In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Chuck Jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

back in black- ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drunk Texting * Chris Brown


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

*E*ven Now - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Faded Pictures - Case and Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growl Howl - Bertie Blackman


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

High for this - The Weeknd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It's over now - 112 (One Twelve)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karma- Alicia Keys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Invisible - Marie Digby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napoleon - Ani DiFranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

out from under- incubus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Please Please Me by The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Push It - Salt 'n Pepa


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Reflections- Lea Salonga. I love Mulan! I relate to that song so much!

''When will my reflection show who I am inside''


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Stay Out - Nina Nesbitt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volare - Dean Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Or Without You- U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Offender-Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Sweet Lovin' - Rising Appalachia


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

zero - smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alive - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danger Line-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Storm, The - Disturbed


----------



## Initials1248 (May 12, 2016)

Fine Again - Seether

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - The Sundays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Ya! - Outkast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

just be yourself- audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Your Idol - Deniro Farrar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Last night - P.Diddy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maneater - Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - The Mission


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Wings of Love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember - Disturbed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

September- Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Talk That Talk - Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Venus-Shocking Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Xanadu by Olivia Newton-John


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday-The Beatles


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Allie X - Too Much To Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy with (100) Hands - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Candy Candy - Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

ha I just realized it said alphabetically. Sorry ignore me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils Train - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

E.T. - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fill Your Head with Rock - Bonafide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Low-50 Cent


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Coming Back For You - Elf


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Last Of The Real - Stone Sour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggots In Your Coffin-Repulsion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh,What A Life-American Authors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflections - Memento


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stand - REM


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Two Way Street-Kimbra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking On The Moon-The Police


----------



## Leonidas1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Xxplosive - Dr. Dre


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you already know - 112 once again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back into Hell - Meat Loaf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful - Paramore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous-Big Data


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody - Mr. President


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Future-Paramore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granada - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Voltage - AC/DC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Islands in the Stream - Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerking Back and Forth - Devo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

LoveGame - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manifesto II - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Next Time I fall in Love - Peter Cetera


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Ojos Asi - Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picking Up the Pieces - Paloma Faith


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflex, The - Duran Duran


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

so anxious- ginuwine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Answer-Savages


----------



## Danasi (May 14, 2016)

Sonata for a piano No. 1 Ludwig van Beethoven )))


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Starnicole (May 29, 2016)

Velocity - Maximo Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Me - Blackwater James


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Marks The Spot-ColdPlay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zombie-We As Human


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I Ever Wanted - Shinedown


----------



## Strange1 (May 27, 2016)

Baby one more time - britney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Carried Away-Passion Pit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond Eyes (Boom-Lay Boom-Lay Boom) - Shinedown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Furisodeshon - Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Games Without Frontiers by Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurt Me - Kerli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jealous Guy by John Lennon


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Livin Lovin Maid - Led Zeppelin


----------



## desght (May 29, 2016)

Queen-*U*nder Pressure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhole - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Way Out - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once-Pearl Jam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pieces-Sum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question! - System Of a Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ride Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sarcastrophe-Slipknot


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Topless - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U-mass - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeful One, The - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why - Annie Lennox


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Marks The Spot-Coldplay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yall heard of me - c murder


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anytime-brian mcknight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulletproof - Kerli


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chandelier - Sia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Becomes You - Sunn O)))


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo- Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Faithless- Injected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goldfinger - Ash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate to Feel - Alice in Chains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Independence-The Band Perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

just relax- joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Me to the Curb - The Dollyrots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lake by the ocean - Maxwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mask of Flies - Battlelore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nasty- Kid Ink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Olde Mill Inn-Blackmore's Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panda- desiigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter to Three - Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radioactive-The Firm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surface - Assemblage 23


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Touch me, tease me- Case


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgiven - Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Game Heart - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what if a woman- joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's and O's - The Loves


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you shook me all night long- ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zealous Love Machine - See Spot Walk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

You're Insane - Escape The Fate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

benny goodman greastest hits- the best of benny good man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comeback, The - Macy Gray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond in the Rough - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

emotional- carl thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Far Far Far Away - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

Butterfly- crazy town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hello- adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incomplete Lullaby - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - dcTalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me Goodbye - Leah Andreone


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

more and more - joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Stop Trying - Leah Andreone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one more step- jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn - Leah Andreone


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

quieter today- Cloud nothings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise Hell - Dorothy :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Standing in the Shadows of Love - Four Tops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Times of Trouble - Temple of the Dog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unforgetable- nat king cole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I was 17 - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Marks the Spot - Kinky Lola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Won't See Me - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus No Like Techno - Banco de Gaio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Midnight - Dorothy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Claddagh - The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did It All for You - The Tossers


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freedom - Wham!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Low-50 Cent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot in here - nelly


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Into The Void - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jenny from the block - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Your Idol - Deniro Farrar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Me - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now's the Only Time I Know - Fever Ray


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Orchids - Stone Sour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Push the Envelope - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Quicksand - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember When - The Black Keys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

someone to love you- ruff endz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Up Up, Down Down, Left Right, Left Right, B, A, Select, Start - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vinca Rosea - Metal Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Ones - Dorothy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

You and me - Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aston martin music- Rick Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Birch - Joanna Newsom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

country grammar- nelly


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Duality - Slipknot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Breath You Take - Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flick of the Switch - AC/DC


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Grind - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Way, The - Paula Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incomplete - Alanis Morissette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kalopsia-Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lens - Alanis Morissette


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcissus - Alanis Morissette


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Over Now - Alice In Chains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perplexed Again-Empress


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

QWERTY - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rescue Song - Jon Gomm


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Spinal Remains - The Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top - Live


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Until the End of Time - Tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Warhead - The Exploited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X - Red Krayola


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

You Are (The Government) - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zylgrox - Periphery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

America - Neil Diamond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

C.R.E.A.M - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil in the Details - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Everyday Struggle - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow the Cops Back Home - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Gonoherpasyphlaids - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hang On To Your IQ - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

I Am The One - Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## kttn (Nov 5, 2015)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Little 15 - Depeche Mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machine Gun-Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never-Ending Why, The - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Only Entertainment - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Passive Aggressive - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Quart in Session - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rapid Fire Tollbooth - Omar Rodriguez-Lopez


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Same Old Story - Pennywise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unchained-Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus - Shocking Blue


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Within you - David Bowie (Labyrinth)


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Xmas Has Been X'ed - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Care About Us - Placebo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Otep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All Around the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Promise - Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

crawl- chris brown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deuces- chris brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extra, The - Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

foolish- ashanti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Hurting Me - Maria Mena


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

I'll Be Yours - Placebo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just the Two of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Reply - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One Too Many-New Medicine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleasantly Blue - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen and Country - Jethro Tull


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a Long Time - Elis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uninvited-Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wrapped around your finger - police


----------



## sinss (Aug 17, 2016)

Radiohead: Karma Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Just A Baby - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe Jane - Staind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blast Off - Jackyl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Culturecide-Primal Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day I Died, The - Just Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eurodog - Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fake It-Seether


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Honky Tonk - Bill Doggett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Want Nothing - Kerli


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Just Between You And Me by April Wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knife Party-Deftones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laugh, Laugh - The Beau Brummels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Makin' It - David Naughton


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Not Today- MJB


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Tina Dico


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raze-Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spindelsinn - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tendencies-Hollywood Undead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbound- Robbie Robertson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venus In Furs by The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Lilies Bloom on Winter Days - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Must Build a Fire - Crooked Fingers


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Elias Paul "Allie" Wrubel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone - Everlast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Enough - Tove Styrke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Wanna Go To Bed Now - Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evacuate - The Boxer Rebellion


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Fade Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Called in Sick Today - AFI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Baby Blues - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illuminate - Endless Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lady Grinning Soul - David Bowie


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

M - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

New - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O' Sailor - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paperback Writer-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinner - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Twenty Three - Yellowcard


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U-Mass - The Pixies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voodoo-Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Things Are, The - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Body - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Zipper Job - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anything We Want - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beetlebum-Blur


----------



## 806210 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cigarette Daydreams - Cage The Elephant


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Oooo page 666! >;}

Dangerous - Depeche Mode


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flood the Ocean - Jillette Johnson


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Goin Down - Godsmack


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hot and cold -- Katy Perry


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Be-Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Let It Feel Good - White Denim


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

money in the bank- lil scrappy


----------



## 806210 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nineteen - Tegan and Sara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Overkill-Men At Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put Me Down - The Cranberries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Distress-Killswitch Engage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ringalingaling - Dressy Bessy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Syllables-Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tunneling Through the Guy - Man Man


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Unbroken - Killswitch Engage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vermilion-Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Go - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XXX 88-Mo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist-Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam and Eve - Ani Difranco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby, Baby, Baby - the Beebz uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Counting Stars - One Republic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness-Attika 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - Metric


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry - Airbourne


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm a little teapot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

just dance - lady gaga


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

King Nothing-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Ride - Airbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

More, More, More - Andrea True Connection


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no more- RufF Endz


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Perfidia- Nat king cole


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quadrophenia - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to Rock - Airbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stop (in the Name of Love) - the Supremes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talons-Bloc Party


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Two Hearts - The Birthday Massacre

(I didn't know the lyrics or anything, I just looked up a song name)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

United-Judas Priest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Who Are You - The Who

(I do know all the words, and didn't need to look up the song name. )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda - Boston


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

black and yellow- josh vietti


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

come together - beatles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

down with the sickness- disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East to West - Casting Crowns


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

Psygone - *Un*born disttiny


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

damn page mixup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No problem.

Faith - George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Up - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironclad - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

LA woman - the doors


----------



## 806210 (Sep 14, 2016)

Move Your Feet - junior senior


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nightmare - A7X


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Liam Lynch Whatever*

took me decades to identify it

and have no idea how I managed that discovery

most depressing sound in my life. Closest to wish, longing for suicide.

every supermarket
TV documentary using it
from windows in street
every car window, so loud on roads on pillars, circling my home, stagnant traffic queues when I'm part of it. Also sound of speed train past my supermarket when I'm out of the car, hearing the wheels & rail steel scraping, tearing each other apart

I hear an old witch singing a hymn like a Stephen King horror story

no idea of vocals. Honest. I can't understand any human voice at all. I hear droll. mood. ding, dong, dong is all of it. Eastenders start / end theme

I blame my mind from my troubles, but sparked by what I hear, turning it into my own LSD creation.. all white noise... tummy-churning beats, transforming to... uh.. uuhh.. gothic, whatever triggers suicide

that man in uh... jeans is walking around too fast in supermarket. red shirt. rucksack. watch him

if I wake to that tune - no idea.. it just disturbs be beyond 
I switch to cable box radio 1 to just identify if I'm right it sounds like that melodramatic suicidal thing

very proud of identifying that.. since 1990s invading my soul? because I just hear it all my life, all my life. witch song waaahh waahh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Beat - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polyester Bride - Liz Phair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Respiration - Mos Def


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salvation-Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the christmas song - nat king cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wish you where you here - pink floyd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Offender-Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zero Chance - Soundgarden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After the Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Candi-Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dishes and Spoons - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everywhere I Go - Lissie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

firework - katy perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

G-code- Scareface (gettoboys)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here and Now - Letters to Cleo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immune-Godsmack


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just My Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill The Poor-Dead Kennedys


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mantra-Tool


----------



## Sweetone13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Negative creep - nirvana 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old And Crazy-Bruno Mars


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Promiscuous Girl - Nelly Furtado


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Riot Van - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sacrifice-Motorhead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) - Culture Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umbrella-Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valentine's Day - David Bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk It Back-R.E.M.


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

X -Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Always On My Mind - Elvis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist -Black Sabbath


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anytime- Brian Mcknight


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful- Joe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Believe-Staind


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2016)

Jersey girl - tom waits 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dallas 1PM-Saxon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Every Time I Look For You - Blink 182


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fall-Brandy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gin & Milk - Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Het Dorp - Omnia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortale-Alesso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jingle bells- Frank sinatra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer-Adamski


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

last christmas-wham!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

make yourself - incubus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Go Back-Evanescence


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Only In Dreams - Weezer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pachanga-Fabolous


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Queen of the Highway - the Doors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rack City-Tyga


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stardust- nat king cole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take A Walk-Passion Pit


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vaporize-Amos Lee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walked outta heaven - jagged edge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You've Got Everything Now - The Smiths


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zooropa by U2


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

After Hours - We Are Scientists


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Because by The Beatles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Changes - Tupac


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't Tread On Me by Metallica


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Everlong- Foo Fighters


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Far Away Eyes by The Rolling Stones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get to know me - Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Its over now - 112


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Just Between You And Me by April Wine


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Look Alive - Rae Sremmurd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Manic Mechanic - ZZ Top


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No Buses- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans-Coldplay


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Panic Attack - Dream Theater


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ripeness- Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Said It All-Take That


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn You Inside-Out - R.E.M.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Up Up and Away - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vagabond - Wolfmother


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what if - 112


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xix-Slipknot


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yesterday - Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero -Otep


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

All You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Babel-Massive Attack


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ceremony - New Order


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness - Attika 7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy Dirty South - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gladiator-Common


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot in here - Nelly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you were here - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lately- Tyrese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

man in the box - alice in chains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing on You - Tyrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Tina Dico


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Praise You-Fatboy Slim


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paloma querida- placido domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality Control - Jurassic 5


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes I - Rising Appalachia


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

The Beat Goes On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Take A Chance On Me by ABBA


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

u already know - 112


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Virtuality-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We are 138 - Misfits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XXX 88-Mo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Hand in Mine - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zerox-Adam And The Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Is Full of Love - Bjork


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Blow Me (...one last kiss) Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Go Back-Primal Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Rainbow - Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elimination-Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fix Me Now - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

giving you all my love- carl thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammering in My Head - Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In those jeans - Ginuwune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill You-Korn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love yourself - Justin Bieber


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

MarchinOn-One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Know Why - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oi Oi Oi-Cockney Rejects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parade - Garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Through You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandstorm- Darude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temptation Waits - Garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unbalanced Pieces-Soulsavers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vow - Garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking In The Winter-The Coral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Can't Do That- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

All I Want - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beloved Freak - Garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Camera-R.E.M


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

Down by the River -Neil Young and Crazy Horse 🐴


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endors Toi - Tame Impala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False Alarm- The Weeknd


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

gold dust woman - fleetwood mac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hood figga- gorilla zoe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i wish you were here- incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Love - Steve Miller


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer-Adamski


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machete-Moby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula- Incubus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oi Oi Oi-Cockney Rejects


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Promise- Jagged Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ravine-Ace of Base


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

southern hospitality- Ludacris


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talons-Bloc Party


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

under my umbrella - Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vodoo- Godsmack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandraren-Nordman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What if - Creed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You only live once- The Strokes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Lamb


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alone in the streets - Styles P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Company-Bad Company


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cool and collected- Tax Free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Daedalus-Thrice


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Embrace - Pnau


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fade Out Lines-The Avener


----------



## SaraHudges (Jan 19, 2017)

Toni Braxton - Un-Break My Heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galang-M.I.A


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

History Re****s Itself
by Touché Amoré


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illumination Theory-Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just One Fix - Ministry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Know Your Enemy-Green Day


----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)

Levitate-Kendrick Lamar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Marchin On-OneRepublic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nasty - Janet Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On The Grind-P.O.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor Little Fool - Ricky Nelson


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

queen of the reich - queensryche


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raw Deal-Judas Priest


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

symphony of destruction - megadeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taking All The Blame-The Subways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up So Close - Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Verge-Owl City


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wild One - Billy Idol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xxxo-M.I.A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Man - Down With Webster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Otep


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

All The Right Moves - OneRepublic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean, Clean - The Buggles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead Nature-Savages


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Farmhouse-Phish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangsta Party - 2Pac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halloween-Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Walk Alone - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jingle bells - Frank Sinatra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill The King-Rainbow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

long way to go- cassie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meant for This - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Ever-Ciara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one last breath - Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plain Jane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radioactive- Imagine Dragons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Symphony Of Destruction -Megadeth


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Take on Me - A-ha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under My Umbrella-Incubus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait-The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yahweh-U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

....And Justice For All-Metallica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby, Baby. Amy Grant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C Moon-Wings


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Forever Live And Die - OMD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Out of Here-Thin Lizzy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hymn to Her - The Pretenders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idlewild Blue- Outcast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kick It Up A Notch- Slash


----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Lake Of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggots In Your Coffin- Repulsion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Gonna Stop - Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Penelope - of Montreal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasimodo-Lifehouse


----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Same Song - Digital Underground


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

These Walls - Trapt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unafraid-Amy Grant


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted-Kehlani


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Are Young-Keane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Sign - Babylon Zoo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Anywhere - Rita Ora


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Beware - Deftones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cake By The Ocean- DNCE


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Dark Paradise - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Figure 8 - Ellie Goulding


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Golden Slumbers/Carry That Weight/The End - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangman - Madder Mortem


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Into The Groove - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

live forever - oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movin' Along - Laura Veirs


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Needles and Pins - The Searchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Well - Depeche Mode


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queenie - Bratmobile


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Red eye - Dogpiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio with Guts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

These Words - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Venus Man Trap - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Can't It Be Mine - Basia Bulat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Funk - Kid606


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

you better run - pat benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ant Music - Adam & The Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backseat Buoy - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calgary- Bon Iver


----------



## BraceForImpact (Jan 23, 2019)

Choke - IDKHow


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't Download This Song - Weird Al


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Enigma - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel So Fine - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Get in the Ring - Guns n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hand$hake$ - Metric


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Your World Now- Eagles


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

jimmy - tool


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Losst - Lorn


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Myself Tonight - Christina Aguilera


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

orion - metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plain Jane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit Playin Games with My Heart- Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recipe 4 Success - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sing - Travis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Timebomb - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Deal In Dreams - Live


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X - System Of A Down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

you've got another thing coming - judas priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Aint No Man - Dina Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Tragedy - In This Moment


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cab - Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damaged - Assemblage 23


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Favorite Song - O.A.R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallow Is God, The - The Distillers


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hot for teacher - van halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wish I Never Saw the Sunshine - Beth Orton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Money Hunny - LG


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No Excuses - Alice In Chains


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One Way Ticket - Boney. M


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Palace-Wild Beasts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Renegade - Styx


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Secrets - One Republic


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

The Reason - Hoobastank


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Up - The Saturdays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Will Rock You - Queen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yayo-ldr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About You - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Better The Devil You Know - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Children of the Sun - Billy Thorpe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dream Police - Cheap Trick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East Hastings - Godspeed You Black Emporer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fine By Me - Andy Grammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Life - Big Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunted - Disturbed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkie Song - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Listen To Your Heart - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pachucho Cadaver - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocket - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shattered (Turn The Car Around) - O.A.R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus - Iron Maiden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walk of Life - Dire Straits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

YMCA - The Village People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus No Like Techno - Banco de Gaio


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anna Sun - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Babylon's Burning - The Ruts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drifting - Plumb


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow My Heart - REO Speedwagon


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ghost - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human Behaviour - Bjork


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

I feel fine - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Breathe - Pearl Jam


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Keep Fishin' - Weezer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lakini’s Juice - Live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moneymaker - Everlast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen Of Rain - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember - Disturbed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Thinking Out Loud - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uber Hag - Skank


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake, The - Abney Park


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xanax and Wine - U2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youth Decay - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Day - Lene Marlin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blurry - Puddle of Mudd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Sunday Morning - Leah Andreone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Speak - No Doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fool - Fitz and the Tantrums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden in My Room - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hero - Skillet 

Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Be Your Joey Ramone - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joyride - Roxette


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep On Growing - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Life In A Northern Town - The Dream Academy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Freakshow - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pure & Simple - Hearsay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So I Quit - Filter


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank me now - Drake


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

U with me -drake


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

views - Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whatever - Godsmack


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Xscape - MJ


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young At Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zero - imagine dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Burn it down - LP


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Damnation - rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - The Cranberries


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Out Alive - Three Days Grace


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Half light - wilkinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innamorata - Dean Martin


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jailbreak - acdc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lakini’s Juice - Live


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Moonlight -xxxtentacion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Excuses - Alice in Chains


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polygon Dust - Porter Robinson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quarter To Three - Gary U.S. Bonds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rusty james - greenday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small Upsetters - Clutch


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"That's What I Get" - nine inch nails


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Ultraviolence


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

vendetta - Chelsea Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're Only Human - Bleached Black


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

X - lil uzi vert


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Y? - the pharcyde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziplock Bag - Beck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

All The Right Moves -OneRepublic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bohemian Raphsody - Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Celebration- Kool and the Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drag - Low


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday the 13th - Everlast


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Galaxy - war


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

In the end -LP


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love Shack - B-52’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Made - Hawk nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not So Soft - Ani Difranco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Foot - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quicksand - Britney Spears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows - Dennis Wilson


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Safe - Phil Wickham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Walls - Trapt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unbelievable -EMF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victim of Changes - Judas Priest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

World - Five For Fighting


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Xscape - andy phil


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blame Yourself - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Down With The Fallen - Starset


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Everytime - ADB


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Friction - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Mua - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Up the Night - The Protomen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Migraine - Twenty One Pilots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night in Tunisia - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie and the Blowfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panic Station - Muse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quitter -Carrie Underwood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raw Sugar - Metric


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Save Me, San Francisco - Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trippin' - Kittie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ye vs. The People - Kanye West


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeppo - Sanctity


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Always - Andy Grammer


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Back to the Old House - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dynamite - Taio Cruz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foxey Lady - Jimi Hendrix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

God Given - nine inch nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In The Meantime- Spacehog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the Car Running - Arcade Fire


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LA On A Saturday Night - Hearts & Colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Can't Buy It - Annie Lennox


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Battles - Maria Mena


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Que Sera Sera- Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Restless Girl - Maria Solheim


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Spark - Fitz and the Tantrums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Words - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walkin On The Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2 - Queensryche


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yesterday - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

All That She Wants - Ace of Base


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chandelier - Sia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find the Right Man - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glitter & Gold - Barns Courtney


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inventory - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King Nothing - Metallica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Up the Night - The Protomen


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PT Cruiser - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Dead - Paula Cole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Silvertongue - Young The Giant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Mark Ronson, Bruno Mars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velouria - The Pixies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Worst Nites - Foster the People


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautifulcat132 (May 3, 2019)

okay.

X & Y – Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

*Z*ack and Codeine - Post Malone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

All The Right Moves - OneRepublic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind Love - Passenger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chlorine - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dam That River- Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape - Hoobastank


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Freeze - Andy Grammer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden Of Simple - Ani Difranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had Enough - LifeHouse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It’s Tricky - Run-DMC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Know How - Kings of Convenience


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Let Me In - Grouplove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Merging Oceans - Rotersand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Native New Yorker- Odyssey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PT Cruiser - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Quiet Houses - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Semi-Charmed Life - Third Eye Blind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unwell - Matchbox Twenty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Vagabond - Beirut


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

when the music’s over- The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2 - Queensryche


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You’re A God - Vertical Horizon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

And The Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doomed from the Get Go - Midnight Creeps


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Escapade - Janet Jackson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire - Rachel Goodrich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Growing Pains - COIN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hallelujah - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Help! - Fitz and The Tantrums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kids - OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

London Dungeon - Ghoultown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Madder Red- Yeasayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody's Fault But Mine - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

O.P.P. - Naughty By Nature


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Part-Time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Something To Believe In - Young The Giant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

U Can’t Touch This - MC Hammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking The Wire - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxsplosive - Dr Dre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You And I - Barns Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zig Zag Wanderer - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Another Night - Real McCoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cake By The Ocean -DNCE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doomed from the Get Go - Midnight Creeps


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Explosia - Gojira.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faded Pictures - Case and Joe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold On The Ceiling - The Black Keys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How We Feel - Clazzi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Inside Out - Eve 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Moneygrabber - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Foot - Walk The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polar Bear - Puscifer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit Playin Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ringalingaling - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Save Me, San Francisco - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

U Can’t Touch This - MC Hammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volare - Dean Martin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxxo - m.i.a.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen - Martin Iveson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Great Big Sled- The Killers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clayman - In Flames


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Storm, The - Disturbed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - The Sundays


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Holiday Road - Lindsey Buckingham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KYEO - Fugazi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Like A Rock - Bob Seger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Freakshow - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside - Staind


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quills - The Roots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock Lobster - The B-52’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Santa Monica - Everclear


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Timebomb - Walk The Moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up All Night - Slaughter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Allie X - Too Much To Dream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bad Liar - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy - Aerosmith


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Tread On Me - Metallica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Poops - Bad Lip Reading


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Freeze - Andy Grammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - The Sundays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haddonfield- Wednesday 13


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Help! - Fitz and the Tantrums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears For Fears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Old Time Rock & Roll - Bob Seger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picking Up the Pieces - Paloma Faith


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Of The Field- Alicia Keys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock Lobster - B-52’s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Talk Too Much - COIN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're Only Human - Bleached Black


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xoxoxo - Black Eyed Peas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yearnin' - The Black Keys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zombie - The Cranberries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anywhere - Rita Ora


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big In Japan - Alphaville


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Jungle - Black Label Society


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody - Mr. President


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone with the Wind - Vanessa Hudgens 



Hello out there. I hope everyone is doing well today. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No problem, I have to do the same thing in several other threads in the fun forum. Welcome, I love your username! 

In Here-Out There - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lo/Hi - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manifesto II - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Vacancy - OneRepublic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outshined - Soundgarden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Poison - Bell Biv Devoe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quartz - Marillion


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Real World - Matchbox 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stained - Android Lust


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Toy Soldiers - Martika


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where You At? - Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xplosion - Outkast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

YMCA - Village People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen - Martin Iveson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better - SOJA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dry Your Eyes - The Streets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

*F*ly Away - TheFatRat


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Get up, stand up - Bob Marley


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heat Of The Summer - Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Sin - The Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lakini’s Juice - Live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhole - Ani DiFranco


----------



## ceidauilyc (Jun 26, 2019)

Fleet Foxes- White Winter Hymnal
Does it have a murder meaning? I keep wondering!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside - Staind


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question! - System Of a Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superhero - Ani DiFranco


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

this used to be my playground - madonna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeful One, The - Disturbed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

When Worlds Collide - Powerman 5000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Mixed Up - 311


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big In Japan - Alphaville


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

crazy for you - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dropping Like Flies - Armored Saint


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

express yourself - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funky Cold Medina - Tone Loc


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

girl gone wild - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm a sinner - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jessie's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

killers who are partying - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Land of Confusion - Genesis


 I'm gonna name that song Eddie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Way Out - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

over and over - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ponies (Fluffy) - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit Playin Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflex, The - Duran Duran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sacrifice - Motörhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UFOF- Big Thief


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vogue - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why - Annie Lennox


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X And Y - Coldplay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All My Heads Meet - Jen Olive


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

best friend - madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Doubt-Twenty One Pilots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fade In-Out- Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goldfinger - Ash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless Opus - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm Best Friends With My Own Front Door - Bill Wurtz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Little L - Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life - Abney Park


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Naeem - Bon Iver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oblivion-M83


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Praise You - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small Upsetters - Clutch


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Two of Us - Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UGH!-The 1975


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Game Heart - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

We Are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

X - System of a Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You And I - Barns Courtney


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

zoo york - paul oakenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beat Dis - Bomb The Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Claddagh - The Tossers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dog Days Are Over - Florence & The Machine


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Eastside - Halsey, Khalid & Benny Blanco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel You - Depeche Mode


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Greatest Love Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate to Feel - Alice in Chains


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

London Dungeon - Ghoultown


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears for Fears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now's the Only Time I Know - Fever Ray


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One - U2 & Mary J Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Push the Envelope - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queendom-Auora


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunny Day - Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valkyrie-Asia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Or Without You - U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIX-Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Won't See Me - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Otep


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Song For The Lovers - Richard Ashcroft


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Big Love - Hellar and Farley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comeback, The - Macy Gray


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dance Little Sister - TTD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody - Mr. President


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fool - Fitz and the Tantrums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grind - Alice In Chains


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Homburg - Procol Harum


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm bored - Iggy Pop


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Julia - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of Life - Sade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

La La La - Auburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want - The Smiths


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qwerty-Mushroomhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ringalingaling - Dressy Bessy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stayin' Alive- Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unwritten- Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X.Y.U. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes Gurl- Bea Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen - Martin Iveson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always - Bon Jovi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back On The Chain Gang- Pretenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call to Arms- Angels and Airwaves


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Dream Lover--Destroyer


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

*Eastside -Halsey & Khalid*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow the Cops Back Home - Placebo


----------



## wallflower180 (Oct 16, 2019)

Going Away to College - Blink 182


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Hollaback Girl - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am the One - Rancid


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Joro Wizkid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Love- Kygo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me - Staind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Natural Blues- Moby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Entertainment - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - David Bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stalker - Audiovent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take A Bow- Sister Hazel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undenied - Portishead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warhead - The Exploited


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIX-Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Allie X - Too Much To Dream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big In Japan - Alphaville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleanin' Out My Closet - Eminem


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

daydreamer - adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extra, The - Placebo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Howlin For You - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Your Puppet - James & Bobby Purify


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump Around - House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Away - Godsmack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Livin for the Weekend - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Freakshow - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Olivia - Edie Brickell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleasantly Blue - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quitter - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflections - Memento


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S.O.S.- Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trippin' - Kittie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unchained - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting All Night- Rudimental


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah Right- Joji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Antigravity - Starset


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Carnivore - Starset


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Downtown - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Eye of the Storm - Watt White


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Howlin For You - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Want Nothing - Kerli


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Just the Girl - The Click Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

La Mer-Nine Inch Nailz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhole - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painkiller-Ruel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Britney Spears


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"The Taste of Ink" by The Used


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbound - Robbie Robertson


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where You At? - Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Xanny" by Billie Eilish


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

zombie - the cranberries


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

ABC - The Jackson 5


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Breaking the Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

don't leave me now - pink floyd


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Evil" by Interpol


----------



## Biyatu (Mar 30, 2020)

Faded- Alan Walker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone with the Wind - Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Hallelujah" by Jeff Buckley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inventory - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya - Hank Williams


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Kill v. Maim" by Grimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mind Over Matter - Young the Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick To Doubt - Anacrusis


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Raise Your Weapon" from deadmau5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Take Me Home Tonight" by Eddie Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where You At? - Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xandau - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abnormally Attracted To Sin - Tori Amos


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

backs to the wall - pink floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cigarette Daydreams - Cage the Elephant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Da Hui- The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failing-Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Howlin For You - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invaders - Iron Maiden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump Around - House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knights - Minus the Bear


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Long Way Down - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhole - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## Shjatyzu (Sep 24, 2018)

Oxygene Part 2 - Jean Michel Jarre.


----------



## Dedalus89 (Jun 14, 2020)

Pull Me Under - Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Rebel Yell" by Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superhero - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tightrope - Young the Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbroken - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What If I Was Right - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X - System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young and Beautiful - Lana Del Ray


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About You - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big City Nights - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I Sit Next to You Girl - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Deleter - Grouplove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty - Metric


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fantastic Voyage - Coolio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Train - Gorillaz


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Holiday - Maddona


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm Your Puppet--James and Bobby Purify


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kangaroo Court - Capital Cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killpop - Slipknot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Monster Mash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Dead - Megadeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Obstade 1-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pluto - 2 Skinnee J's


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Queen ***** - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to Rock - Airbourne


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Stop In The Name Of Love - Supremes


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undo - Bjork


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ventura Highway- America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Are You - The Who


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

X ft. KAROL G - Jonas Brothers


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

YMCA - village people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All of Me - John Legend


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Big in Japan - Alphaville


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

California waiting - kings of leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust In the Wind - Kansas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earned It-The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flood the Ocean - Jillette Johnson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Genius of Love - Tom Tom Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Help! -Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judas Be My Guide - Iron Maiden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters from Nowhere - Hurt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Maniac - Michael Sembello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Is A Promise - Fiona Apple


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quicksand - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Respiration - Mos Def


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Secrets - OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Hearts - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Worst Nites - Foster the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier and Honor - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You’re A God - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Star - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dishes and Spoons - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Escapade - Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flick of the Switch - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Go West - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Remains a Child, The - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It’s Time - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just My Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kamikaze - Walk the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Ride - Airbourne


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## bjorkdork (Oct 1, 2020)

Well that took me awhile..
On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patience - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radioactive-Marina


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shut Up About Politics - John Rich


----------



## Loserunwanted (Oct 25, 2020)

Tik Tok by Ke$ha


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Umbrella by Rhianna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Who's Laughing Now - Ava Max


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Xerces by Deftones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaweh-U2


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zero by Imagine Dragons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

Courage - Superchick


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn -Poison


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

F.E.A.R - Ian Brown


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Give It Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had Enough- LifeHouse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Help! - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump -Van Halen


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

LOGOUT - Saba
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Foot - Walk The Moon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

People Are People - Depeche Mode

Quit Playing Games with my Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sussudio - Phil Collins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take A Bow-Sister Hazel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Violence - Grimes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xepher- Tatsh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

All I Ask- Adele


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bartender - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chelsea Dagger - The Fratellis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damaged-Plumb


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Electricity - Flora Cash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Gods and Monsters - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heat of the Summer - Young the Giant


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

King of Chrome - The Veils


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Livin For The Weekend - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Music to watch boys to - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Opal Fruits - from the opal fruits ad. Terrible this is all I can think of lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen of the Clouds- Tove Lo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Renegade -Styx


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Space Dog - Tori Amos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Take On Me - A-ha


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Undertow - Ivy


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Venice ***** - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xandau - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

You Raise Me Up- Josh Groban


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

A Thousand Trees - Stereophonics


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cake by the Ocean- DNCE


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Speak - No Doubt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic- The Police


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My car - Billy Ocean


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm Yours- Jason Mraz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mercy- Shawn Mendes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ophelia- The Lumineers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet- Jason Mraz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Renegade - Styx


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sound of Silence- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tell It To My Heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Warrior- Demi Lovato


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

You Raise Me Up- Josh Groban


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Dance Wiv Me - Dizzee Rascal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Frozen - Maddona


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Go West - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Heaven by Bryan Adams


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Iieee - Tori Amos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Minerva - Deftones


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Never Leave - Seether


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The Pleasure Principle - Janet Jackson


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Queen Of Disaster - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Renegade - Styx


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Shocked By The Power - Kylie Minnogue


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Useless - Depeche Mode


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Why Can't I Be You? - The Cure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes To Heaven - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Zoom by Fat Larry's Band. I'd never heard of this band but I knew the song 🙂


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Boys - Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chelsea Dagger - The Fratellis


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Domino Dancing - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

**** It I Love You - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Times - Chic


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In The Navy - The Village People


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Juarez - Tori Amos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Machinehead - Bush


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley ( everyone knows this haha )


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

A Question of Time - Depeche Mode


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Stop! - Erasure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tell It To My Heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Ultraviolence - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertigo - U2


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Walking In The Air - Alled Jones ( I think)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xandau - Olivia Newton John


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

You Can Be The Boss - Lana Del Rey


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A Sorta Fairytale - Tori Amos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Back To Life - Soul II Soul


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Coming Up - The Cure


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Dream Catch Me - Newton Faulkner


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Everyone Everywhere - New Order


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Ghetto Superstar - Pras feat. ODB and Mya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I want you to want me - Solid Harmonie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Keep my hanging on - Kim wilde


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loser - Beck


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

My Love Life - Morrissey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Obsessed - Mariah Carey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

QB Blitz - Weezer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Selling the Drama - Live


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

True Faith - New Order


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Valentine's Day-David Bowie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Another Love - Tom Odell


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

careless whisper


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't You Evah - Spoon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Father Figure - George Michael


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold on the Ceiling - The Black Keys


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Higher Love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In The Navy - The Village People


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Justify My Love - Madonna


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kiss and Music - Perfume


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears For Fears


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Numbness - The Verve


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Party Hard - Andrew WK


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Quartier Latin - Charles Trenet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Some Girls are Bigger Than Others - The Smiths


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tell It To My Heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Ulalume - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vacation - The Go - Go’s


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

What is Love - Haddaway


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yer Blues - Beatles


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Am I The Only One - Aaron Lewis


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Tread On Me - Metallica


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank's Wild Years - Tom Waits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold On The Ceiling - The Black Keys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Life Generator - Capsule


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Jackie Blue - The Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Murder by Numbers - The Police


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Scrubs - TLC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Paint It, Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit Playing Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ranking Full Stop - The Beat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

So Far Away - Staind


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Talk Dirty To Me - Poison


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

U Got the Look - Prince


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Waking Up - Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yummy Yummy Yummy - Ohio Express


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

A Comet Appears - The Shins


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Big Yellow Taxi- Joni Mitchell


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Centuries - Fall Out Boy


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Dust Blows Forward ‘N’ The Dust Blows Back - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Talks - Neon Trees


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Firth of Fifth - Genesis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Give It Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

I Get a Kick Out of You - Jamie Cullum


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

La Bamba - Los Lobos


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Million Dollar Bash - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Rock thé Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Teen Pregnancy - Blank Banshee


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

X - Chungha


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx and The Blue Jeans. Do I win?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Am I The Only One - Aaron Lewis


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Constantinople - The Residents


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Deleter - Grouplove


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Evil Ways - Santana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Gee - Girls Generation


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I Forgot to Remember to Forget - Elvis Presley


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Never Had No One Ever - Smiths


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Politics of Dancing - Re-flex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quit Playin Games with my Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Selling the Drama - Live


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Too Blind To See It - Kym Sims


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Umpah Umpah - Red Velvet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

WOLD - Harry Chapin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xandau - Olivia Newton John


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Angel Baby - Rosie and The Originals


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Can You Stand The Rain - New Edition


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic -The Police


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana and The Mindbenders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Howlin For You - The Black Keys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Keep on Movin' - Soul II Soul


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loser - Beck


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Mysterious Ways - U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Octavarium - Dream Theatre


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Que bello es vivir - El Kanka


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Show me how to live - Audioslave


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Take On Me - A-ha


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

XIX - Slipknot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ain’t She Sweet - Gene Austin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Close to Me - The Cure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey, Soul Sister - Train


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

I Adore Mi Amor - Color Me Badd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Long Way Down - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Magic Carpet Ride - Pizzicato Five


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice Dream - Radiohead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Out of My League - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Peg - Steely Dan


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Quick And To The Pointless - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Secrets - One Republic


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tempted - Squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We The People - Kid Rock


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## wyattmoe803 (9 mo ago)

Zero - Periphery


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

And The Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Badman's Song - Tears for Fears


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cherry-coloured Funk - Cocteau Twins


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dino - Harmonia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants to Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Freeze Frame - J. Geils Band


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Glory - Gazelle Twin & NYX


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Blooded - Forgeiner


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry - Bob Dylan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Kanta - Tor


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs (9 mo ago)

Magic - Mystery Skulls


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

New Religion - Duran Duran


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Promises, Promises - Naked Eyes


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Queendom - Red Velvet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

She Bangs The Drum - The Stone Roses


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Villain Dies - (G)I-dle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

XXXO - M.I.A.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You’re A God - Vertical Horizon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zimzalabim - Red Velvet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Calico - Saint Etienne


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Let The Sun Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Funkytown - Lipps Inc. (Whoever that is)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Give A Little Bit - Supertramp


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hazey Jane II - Nick Drake.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Invisible Sun - The Police


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs (9 mo ago)

Jenny - Studio Killers


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Killing In the Name Of - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Modular - Stereolab


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Of Course - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs (9 mo ago)

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Singapore - Tom Waits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Two Princes - Spin Doctors


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Urban Biology - Machine Drum


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

VeryVery - Momoland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Xmas in February - Lou Reed


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

You Can’t Catch Me - Chuck Berry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On) - Talking Heads.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Doors of Your Heart - The (English) Beat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Forty Days and Forty Nights - Muddy Waters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Get Down On It - Kool & The Gang


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here With Me - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jenga - Heize


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King Of Pain - The Police


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Luv It Mayne - Das Racist


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Meet Me in the Woods - Lord Huron


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Neat Neat Neat - The Damned


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Peek-a-boo - Devo


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Quiet - The Beta Band


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Running With The Devil - Van Halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

She’s Not There - The Zombies


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Tinchel - Akalé Wubé


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Voce e Eu - Joao Gilberto


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zero Gravity - Perfume


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Be Good Johnny - Men at Work


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Cosmic Slop - Funkadelic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Eighties - Killing Joke


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fog Animal - Deaf Center


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hideous Towns - The Sundays


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Alone - Live


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

John the Revelator - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Les Fleurs - Minnie Riperton


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

My Girl - Chilliwack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Olivine - Close Up Over


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Quiet Nights (Nicola Conte Out of the Cool Version) - re:jazz


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Ready To Go - Republica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tighten Up - Archie Bell and the Drells


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Universal Love - 4hero


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vogue - Madonna


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

What is the Light? - Flaming Lips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zero:Attitude - Soyou x IZ*ONE (feat. pH-1)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Am I The Only One? - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Butter - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Call Me - Go West


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Destination Unknown - Missing Persons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Talks - Neon Trees


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Flower Song - Glim Spanky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Times - Chic


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hold Back the Rain - Duran Duran


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Inertia Creeps - Massive Attack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Magician's Success - Vanishing Twin


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Naive - The Kooks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Points of Authority - Linkin Park


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quarter To Three - Gary US Bonds


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Rush Hour - Jane Wiedlin


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet Witches - f(x)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uberlin-R.E.M.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Virgo Clowns - Van Morrison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait & Bleed - SlipKnot


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Xtal - Aphex Twin


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeppi Yeppi - aespa


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Zil - Three Trapped Tigers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

And the Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Born To Run - Bruce Springstein


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool Jerk - The Capitols


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Drinking In L.A - Bran Van 3000


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Extwistle Hall - Demdike Stare


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

flipp!ng a coin - billlie


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Heavy Denim - Stereolab


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeopardy - Greg Kihn Band


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Kamikaze - PJ Harvey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Gradenko - The Police


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Scrubs - TLC


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Party Happening People - Deee-lite


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Quiet Fire - Mammal Hands


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Run Runaway - Slade


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Save Me, San Francisco - Train


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Tonight - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

U Can’t Touch This - MC Hammer


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Voulez-vous- Abba


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walls Come Tumbling Down - Style Council


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Young Liars - TV on the Radio


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

At Home He’s a Tourist - Gang of Four


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Butterfly - Carl Craig


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cough Syrup - Young the Giant


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Drive By - Train


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Easier Than Lying - Halsey


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Frozen - Madonna


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Grains - Bonobo


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Human Fly - The Cramps


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Think Were Alone Now - Tiffany


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Just my imagination - The cranberries 

Enviado desde mi moto e(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Keep Your Dreams - Suicide


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Love4eva - Loona/yyxy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No1 Sweeper - Especia


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Private Idaho - The B-52’s


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Quest - Shimon & Andy C


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rio - Duran Duran


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sausalito Summernights - Diesel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Total Eclipse of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

U Got Me Up - Cajmere, Dajae


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Waiting for My Real Life to Begin - Colin Hay


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xandau - Olivia Newton John


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ya Ya Ya - Exo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolute - Scritti Politti


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Deadly Deep Subs - Dillinja


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

40 - U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Go West - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Home - Zero 7


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

If You’re Feeling Sinister - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

King Of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love Walks In - Van Halen


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Moonshake-Can


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Ob-la-di ob-bla-dah - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pain Lies On The Riverside - Live


----------

